# New Server Drive - donation and prize thread (Final total: $13,310!)



## Piratecat

As linked from this announcement, this is the thread where we'll track donations and prizes. Any questions about our quest for a speedy server? Ask them here!

*Donations Received or Pledged:* 11/23 update - 375 people, and *$13,310!*

We've nailed our Platinum Goal. Incredible.  We've called an "official" end to the formal drive. We'll still have some checks and donations coming in, of course, so we'll present an official total about two weeks from now. In the mean time, though, we'll be preparing our new servers that you guys have made possible.

We'll start the "everyone who donated!" pdf prize awarding by next week. Because we want to make sure checks are in, we'll start limited pdf / hard copy prize awarding the day after we announce our official total. Any donations who reach me before that date will be included in the prizes. Check post #2 of this thread for more cool prizes.

If you wanted to donate but aren't able to by tomorrow night, I see three options!

- use the money to purchase product from the amazing publishers who donated prizes. Those guys rock.

- donate anyways, even though it's after the cut-off date; we'll still use your money towards servers and hosting.

- use the money to buy Community Supporter memberships, which gives you cool benefits and also goes towards continued hosting and support.


----------



## Piratecat

*Prize donation pledged or delivered to date:*

10 copies of *Next Age Heroes* by Wes Yahola

95 copies of *Monster Geographica: Underground* and 84 copies of *A Magical Medieval Society: Ecology and Culture* From Joe Browning and Suzi Yee of Expeditious Retreat Press (plus money to help cover shipping!)

5 copies of *Dark Legacies Player's Guide* from Red Spire Press (c/o Yuval Kordov)

5 copies of *The Verdant World*, a 110 page pdf in color from A New Arcadia (c/o Brendan McGuigan)

A copy of *SRD 3.5 Revised* from Creative Mountain Games (c/o Mark Clover) to *every single person!*

An author's copy of *Egyptian Adventures: Hamunaptra boxed set* (Green Ronin) by Ari Marmell

Donated by Jeff Ranger (Teflon Billy):
*- Dwomercraft: Familiars..Dark Quest Games
 - Warcraft the RPG...SSS
 - Warcraft: Manual of Monsters...SSS
 - Dragonstar: Starfarer's Handbook...FFG
 - Dragonstar: Guide to the Galaxy...FFG
 - Dragonstar: Raw Recruits...MEG
 - Dragonstar: Heart of the Machine...MEG
 - Everquest: Player's Handbook...SSS
 - Everquest: Luclin...SSS
 - Everquest: Solusek's Eye...SSS
 - Evernight: the Darkest Setting of all
 - Ultimate Divine Spellbook...Mongoose
 - Way of the Witch...Citizen Games
 - Dragonlance: Bestiary of Krynn...Sovereign Press
 - Dragonlance: Age of Mortals...Sovereign Press
 - Dragonlance: Key of Destiny...Sovereign Press*​
 From Joseph Goodman at Goodman games:
- A copy of Dave Arneson's *Blackmoor*, autographed by Dave Arneson himself!

 - A mint edition of the out-of-print and rare *Dungeon Crawl Classics #1: Idylls of the Rat King*

 - A copy of *The Shardsfall Quest*, the latest release for DragonMech​5 copies of *World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester* from Ed Cha at Open World, AND $150 of advertising at EN World on behalf of Indie Press Revolution

From Todd Crapper at Emerald Press, *50* copies of:
*- Campaign Options: Mazes
- Campaign Options: Wilderness Masters
- Labyrinth of Oversoul
- Combat Options: Initiative
- Combat Options: Attack​*​
3 copies of both *Denizens of Avadnu* and *Violet Dawn: Limited Edition Print Sets* (seen here) from Inner Circle Games, courtesy of Jeffrey J. Visgaitis. In addition, Inner Circle is donating 50% of sales from all *Denizens of Avadnu* copies sold on RPGnow this month!

From Le Games, a copy of each for EVERY donor and all ENWorld staff!
*- UNORTHODOX ROGUES
- UNORTHODOX RANGERS
- SRD ILLUSTRATED: CORE CLASSES
- UNORTHODOX BARBARIANS
- Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
- Synergy Artifacts
- UNORTHODOX MONKS
- UNORTHODOX BARDS
- UNORTHODOX DRUIDS
- UNORTHODOX FIGHTERS
- Artifacts II: LAWN OF THE DEAD
- Races I: ANIMAL KINGDOMS
- UNORTHODOX CLERICS
- Personal Artifacts: Fight Leukemia! Edition*​
From Alea Publishing, *180* copies of *Knight Guidebook Package* which includes _A Question of Honor: A Guidebook to Knights_ and _A Question of Loyalty_, matching Expeditious Retreat's donation!

From Vanishing Goblin Inc., *30* copies each of the pdfs *“Betrayal at Shadewood Keep”* and *“Rooms with a View”*

10 copies of the pdf magazine *D20 Filtered* (November issue) from Bradford Ferguson.

One copy each of *Liber Sodalitas: The Blind Path* and *Liber Sodalitas; Erzsak's Drake Riders* from Daniel M. Perez (hal whitewyrm) of Highmoon Media Productions

From Neal Levin at Dark Quest Games, we have *20 print copies each* of:*
- Taverner's Trusty Tome
- Lost Prehistorica
- Dweomercraft: Familiars​*​
Geoff Spakes at Dog House Rules is making available a copy of his full pdf catalog, including:*
- Sidewinder: Recoiled
- Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin, Volume 1
- Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin, Volume 2*​This is the ENnie-winning d20 Modern western game and all it's current support material.

Monte Cook has promised some recent Malhavoc products, details to follow.

Crothian, our worst lurker _ever_, has kindly donated:
*- Seafarer's Handbook (FFG)
- Forgotten Realmns Campaign Setting (Wizards of the Coast)
- Monsters of Faerun (WotC)
- Magic of Faerun (WotC)
- Oathbound Campaign Setting (Bastion)
- Oathbound Wrack and Ruin (Bastion)
- Cataclysm on Cloudholme (Monkey God)
- Dancing Hut (Monkey God)
- Lock and Load (Iron Kingdoms)
- Treasures of Elbard (Monkey God)
- Blood and Fists (RPGObjects)
- Secrets of the Ancients (Eden)
- Hellstone Deep (Monkey God)
- Legions of Hell (Green Ronin)
- Modern Players Companion (Green Ronin)
- Blood and Guts (RPG Objects)
- Scarred Lands: Calastia (Sword and Sorcery)​*​
Cthulhu's Librarian (Rich Miller) is donating:*
- Babylon 5 RPG & Fact Book core book (Mongoose)
- Babylon 5 Centauri Republic Fact Book (Mongoose)
- Babylon 5 The Fiery Trial (Mongoose)
- Lone Wolf RPG core book (Mongoose)
- Sorcery 1: The Shamutanti Hills (Myriador)
- Sorcery 2: Kharé - Cityport of Traps (Myriador)
- Arcana Unearthed: Plague of Dreams (Fiery Dragon)
- Vampires & Liches (Necromancer Games)
- A Lamentation of Thieves (Necromancer Games)*​
Justin D. Jacobson at Blue Devil Games is donating:
- A Blue Devil Games *hat or t-shirt* (donor's choice)
- A *poster* of Yildiray Cinar's T.O.M.C.A.T.S cover art
- A *life-time "subscription"* to all of their 1st Appearance products
- A signed copy of the *Dawning Star Campaign Setting* (due 2005 Q1)
- A character named after them in one of our products (donor's discretion)​
John Bowden of Ancient Awakenings is generously offering:
For $10 donation- *The Complete Fool's Catalog* or *Paladins and Priests*
For $15- *Both*
For $50- *Valley of the Frozen Tears*​
Chris Davis of RPGObjects has donated a copy each of *Legends of Excalibur, Blood and Relics,* and *Modern Backdrops.* This will be a print copy within the US, or a pdf copy for out of the states.

Tavis Allison of Behemoth3 has donated:
*Masters and Minions Horde Book 1 & 2* - 100+ copies for donors over $20!

Sean K. Reynolds asked us if anyone might be interested in some older edition stuff. We said "Yes!" and he offered:
*- The New Argonauts (PDF)
- Skreyn's Register: The Bonds of Magic (print)
- Forgotten Realms: Volo's Guide to Waterdeep (print)
- Planescape: In the Cage: A Guide to Sigil
- AD&D adventure A1: Slave Pits of the Undercity
- AD&D adventure B3: Palace of the Silver Princess* (green cover, not the
"banned" version)*
- AD&D adventure L2: The Assassin's Knot
- The Primal Order*​

Mario Barbati of Øone Games would like to donate its whole production to one prize winner, *34 e-books* for a value of more than $190.00.

James Bell of Fiery Dragon Productions wishes to donate 10 *BattleBox: Core Fantasy Sets* and 10 copies of *Counter Collection: Summoned Creatures*

The amazing Claudio Pozas will donate *1 B+W character portrait.*

Benjamin Durbin (Wulf Ratbane) of Bad Axe Games is donating two copies each of:
*- Heroes of High Favor: Half Orcs
- Heroes of High Favor: Elves
- Heroes of High Favor: Halflings
- The Book of Unusual Treasures
- Grim Tales*​
Phil Reed of Ronin Arts will write a *custom "A Dozen . . . "* for one person. This custom PDF will be written after discussions with the randomly selected winner and, when completed, will be released as a free PDF.  The randomly selected winner will have the chance to guide him through the creation process and he'll do what he can (within reason) to make the PDF fit their needs.

Kevin "Piratecat" Kulp is offering an extremely rare signed copy of "the worst game ever," Spawn of Fashan. Oh yes - it's _that_ good.

The miniature manufacturer Magnificent Egos offers 5 *“Spellbook” packs*, 5 *Pilgrims w/ Pistols*, and 5 *Spheres o’ Doom.*

The Game Mechanics has generously donated a copy of all their print versions through Green Ronin, specifically:
*- Modern GM Screen
- Modern Magic
- Martial Arts Mayhem
- Artifacts of the Ages: Swords and Staves
- Artifacts of the Ages: Rings*​
Mark Plemmons from Kenzerco has donated as one package:
*Deathright
Geanavue: the Stones of Peace
Salt and Sea Dogs: the Pirates of Tellene
Strength and Honor: the Mighty Hobgoblins of Tellene*​Ed Bourelle from Skeleton Key Games is offering pdfs of:
10 copies of *e-Adventure Tiles: Cave Details Volume 1* by Ed Bourelle
5 copies of *Animal Archives 1: North American Prehistoric Animals* by Jesse Mohn
5 copies of *Animal Archives 2: South American Animals* by Jesse Mohn
10 Copies of the forthcoming *Blackdyrge’s Bestiary Volume 1* by Aeryn Rudel with art by Ed Bourelle​Chad Justice at Mythic Dreams Studios has donated 5 copies of *Spycraft: Dark Inheritance*

Buy products from these publishers; we're overwhelmed by their generosity!


----------



## Jeremy757

I didn't give to the donation drive last year so I will this year.

$50 dollars is on its way.

And thanks to you and everyone at enworld for the great community you provide here.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Should this thread be made sticky?

I'm assembling a "master ist" of the products I intend to donate, it will be sent to Aslih2o shortly.


----------



## Piratecat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Should this thread be made sticky?




I want people to actually read it.    It's a little known fact that sticky threads get significantly less views than non-sticky threads... but we'll peg it to the top of the forum as needed.

Thanks again for the donations, TB. We'll post details once you have them set.

Three donations so far! Totalling about $100, we're on our way.


----------



## Treebore

I would love to donate, but you are doing it at a lousy part of the year. I have 3 kids to buy Christmas presents for, a birthday (daughter turning 13), and anniversary (my marriages 14th), a 10 day Christmas vacation in Sedona Arizona to fund with as much money as possible, a wedding, the extra expenses of thanksgiving, plus supporting my families various hobbies.
Not to mention presents for brothers, sisters, parents, cousins, nieces, nephews, etc... all between now and December 18th (my drop dead date for the vacation).

For me, fundraising would be far more convenient for me to support in the March to April time frame.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm broke myself, but I'll scrape $25 in the coffers.


----------



## Maldur

Donated, and posted here to get it back to the top of the forum, so Other people can see this


----------



## wedgeski

Really happy that a new server is on the horizon and totally cool with helping to fund it. $25 on way as soon as PayPal stops being broken.


----------



## Zappo

I can donate 30$ (strong Euro, yay!  ). Well, I could if paypal worked. Just wait.


----------



## Jeff Wilder

What's the monetary goal?


----------



## wedgeski

wilder_jw said:
			
		

> What's the monetary goal?




Check out the link at the top of this thread for all the details.


----------



## Steverooo

Well, I can only send $10, until after the first, but more in Dec....

By the Bayou, Kevin, for those of us "old-fashioned" types, thanks for a snail-mail address, so we can donate by check!  Can Supporter Memberships be sent there, too?  (I always wanted to be one, but don't use PayPal)


----------



## Brund the Decrepit

$50.00 sent via PayPal and a bump to the top!


-Brund the Giver of Monies


----------



## Berandor

I donated 35 euro, which is stretching my limits already. However, I'll take a look at home and maybe donate one or two books from my collection as a prize... books I don't need anymore, of course 

Now where's that PHB I spilled coffee over?


----------



## Gulla

Thankfully I can send mony now and pay in December when we have halved taxes   Hope you get a really nice server with lots of blinking lights.

Håkon


----------



## Jeff Wilder

I just sent $50 via PayPal.  Name a DIMM after me.


Jeff


----------



## RobNoxious

$25.00 on the way via PayPal. All I can do at the moment. Glad to know this is happening.


----------



## Bigwilly

*About time I coughed up some cash*

As a long time lurker and part-time poster, I figured it was about time I gave something back to the community. So I just got myself a community supporter account and added a little to the new server pot

Bigwilly


----------



## Nifft

What's best from an overhead standpoint? PayPal or check?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Vanuslux

I'd love to help but I'm short on the rent that's due tomorrow thanks to two months of unemployment.  I started a new job a few weeks ago but it's going to take a while to catch up.  I'll see if I can scrape a little something off for you guys after my next paycheck on the 10th by I can't make any promises.


----------



## orchid blossom

I shall make one more sacrifice to the Ceramic DM gods for their favor and send you some money.

Oh, and for that server thing too.

$25 by snail mail.  It should go out in the next couple days.


----------



## Khairn

Donating $20 and became a Community Supporter today.

This site provides me with the best info and support for an important ( and sanity saving) part of my life.  

Whatever I can do to help, I will.


----------



## Piratecat

Fifteen more donations by Paypal, totalling $750! And that's not including the Euros, which Paypal hasn't converted yet. I've got Ashy visiting this morning from Alabama; I'll update the donation and prize list in a few hours.

Thank you!


----------



## Piratecat

Nifft said:
			
		

> What's best from an overhead standpoint? PayPal or check?




We lose between 5% and 2% to Paypal (depending on the amount), so a check involves less overhead if you don't mind snail mail.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

Tally $30 more in my name.  Sent snail mail to avoid the PayPal hit.

Can't wait for the new system to be set up!  Now if I can scrounge up the dough for the community supporter account next month ... I'll be one happy camper.

R E


----------



## scourger

*good luck!*

I just sent my donation via PayPal!  Convenient!  I missed donating during the last drive, but I have certainly benefitted from this site over the past few years.  Thanks for all the hard work, and best of luck with the upgrades.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Well, I'm busted myself but I can probably scrap together some books for donations. Is there a center address we're shipping them to or something?


----------



## Belen

I just sent USD $40.00 through PayPal.  I am sorry that it could not be more.  Things are VERY tight right now.

Dave


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

$100 on the way via PayPal.  Morrus is lucky he finally got my CS account re-activated or I might have been peeved enough to skip this  

Damn...now I'm out of bribe money for Ceramic DM.


----------



## lior_shapira

Donated as much as I could  maybe I'll scrape enough for a membership later this year. 

anyway, I hope we reach the goal soon, ENWorld is the home page in my browser and I really dont want that to change   

congratulations for the great work!


----------



## berdoingg

*My 2 cents*

Well $30 actually. I'm not that cheap. Good luck guys. I'm sure you'll do it.


----------



## qstor

I sent in $25 dollars via PayPal. I donated last year for the Community Supporter drive so I figured I'd pony up again 

Mike


----------



## Red Spire Press

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Prize donation pledged or delivered to date:*
> 
> 5 copies of *Dark Legacy Players Guide* from Red Spire Press (c/o Yuval Kordov)




*Ahem* That would be the "Dark Legacies Player's Guide."  Not to be anal or anything.


----------



## buzz

Okey-doke. US$20 on it's way from me via PayPal.

ENWorld is my home on the Web. I only wish had the funds to donate more. I often dream of winning the lottery and buying you guys some massive server farm and Network Appliance disk array... 

I am a SERIOUS dork.


----------



## Nightcloak

*I did't even think twice*

Here's another $25.00 for the server, plus I purchased membership as a community member.

Thank you for all the hard work that you do!


----------



## Psionicist

> What do we want to buy? Frankly, it depends on how much money people donate. Our minimum needed server has an Athlon 64 fx 53 processor, 2 Gig of high speed RAM and two serial ATA high-speed hard drives that we’ll mirror for easy backups and restores. If we get the funds, we’ll instead go with two separate servers instead for even more speed; to do so we'll upgrade our current machine to manage the background software and then use the new powerful server detailed above to handle the databases. That will cost up to $2200 more than the one server solution, though (it involves an increase of $50-100 per month in our co-location fees for extra rack space in addition to upgrading our current machine), and despite the speed boost we may be better off using those donations for hosting.




Hmm. [Insert something friendly here]. Now I've said it. 

Some random thoughts:

The Athlon64 FX53 is a desktop processor. It is pretty much an Opteron, which is a server processor, modified for gaming to compete with Intel's Extreme Edition CPU's to claim the title of Fastest Processor Available. It has a price tag of $811.00 (Newegg). You can get two Opterons (the server processor) for less. A much better idea. 

And you should never put a SATA-drive in a server! I have, in a computer behind me, a Western Digital Raptor, the 74 GB model, which is the fastest SATA-drive right now. The same computer has one 10K SCSI-drive and a 15K SCSI-drive (a Seagate Cheetah). Here are some server benchmarks with Intel IOMeter:







The Seagate Cheetah (not even the fastest SCSI-drive right now) beats the living crap out of the WD Raptor in web server use, with up to 450 IO-operations per second vs. 200 or so.

So my advice is: Save money on the CPU, and get more RAM and  better Hard Drives (SCSI-drives). The net result is probably cheaper, and faster!


----------



## dream66_

I just Paypal'd $25.  Good luck


----------



## fiddy

$50 from me through paypal.

Figured it's about time I stop lurking around and do something


----------



## Simon Collins

Just a quick question on the server? 

I work in IT myself and was wondering if the two server solution being talked about was a clustered solution? If so, it would be far cheaper to buy a second processor, extra RAM, and some other redundancy features, if speed and reliability are the issue, but I'm sure Adlon knows that already.

If you want, I'd be glad to run any proposed solution past the high-level server techies where I work - free IT consultancy as well as my soon-to-be donation!

Cheers

Simon Collins

Edit: $50 now sent via PayPal.


----------



## wheeljack

Donation sent and community supporter account purchased.
This lurker doesn't want to lose an invaluable resource like EnWorld and hope this only makes it better!


----------



## Arholly

Donated $20 via PayPal.  Let's get going guys.


----------



## UniversalMonster

Just sent a donation via Paypal. Good luck.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Let's not de-rail this thread with a technical discussion, but I'm sure I and Simon and Psionicist and other ENWorlders with an IT background would be happy to work with you guys on this.  Maybe we could start another thread where all of us experts and can argue with each other and provide lots of conflicting advice.


----------



## Psionicist

Simon Collins said:
			
		

> Just a quick question on the server?
> 
> I work in IT myself and was wondering if the two server solution being talked about was a clustered solution? If so, it would be far cheaper to buy a second processor, extra RAM, and some other redundancy features, if speed and reliability are the issue, but I'm sure Adlon knows that already.
> 
> If you want, I'd be glad to run any proposed solution past the high-level server techies where I work - free IT consultancy as well as my soon-to-be donation!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon Collins




Load balancing perhaps? Two servers serving half the requests each. Practically 100% faster than one server!  This probably demands one additional computer/router to route the requests though. Probably overkill at the moment.

Edit: Rodrigo Istalindir: Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Guardsmith

*The check in is the mail ...*

... well not yet, but it will be tonight.   

I'm happy to be able to donate to such a quality site.

Good luck guys.   

Dan Highlands
Quincy, Massachusetts


----------



## EricNoah

As the guy who collected the PayPal donations last year, I can tell you that while we did have some HUGE individual donations, the bulk of the donations were in the $5-20 range.  A $5 or $10 donation is a tremendous help and we appreciate it!


----------



## reveal

$50 is on its way via PayPal!


----------



## guedo79

I'll bend my bow to your will, sir!

I mean, I've got $20 coming at you Big Cat Daddy.

Long live ENworld.


----------



## Radiating Gnome

And another voice to the chorus -- another $30 paypal donation.  

Keep the money flowing, and lets get the monther of all servers. 

But, really, what are you going to NAME the new server?


----------



## KB9JMQ

$50 Sent via Paypal.
Can't take a chance of losing my addiction


----------



## devilish

$30 and a community supporter account! 

Best site on the web -- can't live without you guys! ;-)

-D


----------



## EricNoah

Radiating Gnome said:
			
		

> But, really, what are you going to NAME the new server?



Oooh, that sounds like another potential prize -- we name the server after the winner!  

Seriously, the prize list is looking very sweet.  I think I might have to donate just to get some of that swag!


----------



## TheLe

*Rule the world!*

The Le Games is happy to donate $100 to the cause, as well as some other books which I am sure ENWorld will announce.

Remember, every dollar counts, so whether you can donate $5, $10, $100, or whatever, it all helps in the end. 

Good luck to all.

~Le

Unorthodox Ranged Combatants coming soon! <==shameless plug.


----------



## Pielorinho

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Seriously, the prize list is looking very sweet. I think I might have to donate just to get some of that swag!



You better believe it!  Suzi Yee and JG Browning are two of my favorite D20 producers, even though I've only got their first book; a chance at one of their other books is too good to pass up.

Daniel


----------



## der_kluge

$1000 on its way!


Ok, not really.  I just wanted everyone's jaw to drop a little bit. 

I'll donate when I get home tonight via PayPal.


----------



## alsih2o

The prize list has over DOUBLED in size since the original posting.

 including an amazing contribution by the folks at Le games-  12 pdfs for EVERY contributor!!!!

 Looks like most folks may make a profit by donating


----------



## mafisto

$50 more via Paypal.  You should have asked a year ago, I'd have paid for FASTER server in a heartbeat.

Keep it going guys.  There are thousands of us, we can have this done in day.

NOTE: Dual servers are common with DB-based web applications.  Typically you will have a single (or cluster) of application servers that talk to a single, robust database server.  That way the program that creates the webpages doesn't have to compete with the database program for server resources.


----------



## Berandor

Radiating Gnome said:
			
		

> And another voice to the chorus -- another $30 paypal donation.
> 
> Keep the money flowing, and lets get the monther of all servers.
> 
> But, really, what are you going to NAME the new server?



 Scratch Fury: Destroyer of Worlds


----------



## Turanil

Gentlemen, I am currently utterly broke and unemployed. Truth is: I don't know if I am gonna have money for November...    So you know why I only give 10$. I am on Enworld everyday, sometimes several hours. As such, I must scrap a few bucks so the site is long-lived.

(PS: if you get more than necessary for the platinum option, please add a device to delete spammers before they post.     )


----------



## Jupp

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Load balancing perhaps? Two servers serving half the requests each. Practically 100% faster than one server!  This probably demands one additional computer/router to route the requests though. Probably overkill at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Rodrigo Istalindir: Whoops, sorry.




We stopped using multiple servers for load balancing. The setup is quite complex and the whole thing is prone to failures if it is not set up properly by someone who really does know what he is doing. Also it's more complicated to maintain the system because you need dedicated people (aka tech wizzies) for it. They are the only ones that can touch this setup without breaking it. A pure Dual CPU solution with multiple load-balanced network cards (if that is really needed) and some fast double-mirrored RAID-1 (much faster for Databases than RAID-5 or so) disk arrays sounds more like an affordable, yet reliable, solution to me. Add some good amount of Ram and enjoy the speed.
If you choose Xeon or Opteron is up to your pleasure, especially if its a built-to-order system instead of a brand item.


----------



## Piratecat

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Can Supporter Memberships be sent there, too?  (I always wanted to be one, but don't use PayPal)




Sure. Do so, and I'll take care of the details. Just make sure you label it properly and include your user name!

I think a second thread for the technical discussion would be a great idea; good thinking, Rodrigo. I'll start one in a few minutes. It's located here.

We're doing amazingly well. We're at *$2000* just including Paypal donations. I'll post prize updates within the hour, and list all the people whose donation is in as soon as I can.  

I want to reiterate what Eric said up thread. NEVER feel bad if cash is tight and you can't give as much as you'd like; small donations add up quickly, you you folk are incredibly kind to be supporting the site like this. That goes for the amazing publishers as well.


----------



## Navarp

Well My wife might kill me after this, but I sent in $40 via paypal.

*Runs and hides from wife*


----------



## Henry

A couple of quick notes:

Every bit counts. May the deity, force, or philosophy of your choice bless you greatly for anything we can do.

On the technical side, the offers are certainly appreciated, but just to give everyone some background, we've been discussing the server needs for about a week and a half prior to the announcement, with 4 coding professionals and 2 hardware professionals, who work in their respective fields as a living. For the funding, it's the best combination of power and economy available.

Now, if we bust even platinum goals, then Morrus way want to talk about opterons with 4GB RAM and Multi-hundred Gig fibre-channel SCSI drives with 128MB cache adapters... *drool*

_(Sorry, I was daydreaming a second there... carry on!)_


----------



## Asmo

I would love to donate, but I simply refuse to use Paypal.
Rpgnow.com don´t accept my Visa card ,because I´m in Europe.
Is there any other way to donate, using my Visa-card?
During the Last Drive I donated via http://www.exp.citymax.com and it worked like a charm, is that an option?

Asmo


----------



## Wystan

I just sent $20

This is as I love the servers but cannot afford a community supporter, so I will support the servers and keep the free use.... 

May the Site and servers keep going for as long as possible.

I love you guys.... 



When do we see this drive as closing?
I think there should be a continous link on the front page for donations...


----------



## Steverooo

Berandor said:
			
		

> Scratch Fury: Destroyer of Worlds




Rex Havoc!

Or, just name them Eric & Noah...


----------



## Macbeth

Not aboslutely sure where the cash is coming from, but I'll find it somewhere. Just sent $20.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

$25 will be on it's way via check later today. Sorry I can't do more right now. But I did renew my community supporter account the other day!

I'm also going to be kicking in a few books for the prizes from my ENnies stash. I'll be sending alsih2o the list of my donations this afternoon. 

Rich


----------



## aryus

Seems like everyone is on a tight budget these days.

Mark me down for $10 (for now).


----------



## Psionicist

Moved to the tech-thread.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

Highmoon Media Productions (aka. me) has sent in $25 via PayPal, and contacted about sending in product donation of our first two PDFs. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Piratecat

Psionicist (and others!), please use the other thread I linked above for technical discussions. Thanks.  

$2400 and counting!


----------



## Macbeth

Wow, based on the info on the front page, that puts us within $600 of a new server, and this has only been open for what, 24 hours maybe? Maybe we can actually get the two server set up.


----------



## Arholly

Hey, people never underestimate the value of the best dang d20 site on the web.  Even non-community supporters understand the importance of that.


----------



## Scotley

*Letters to Santa*

Hey all, when you send your letters to Santa this year don't forget to ask for something from one or more of the following:

Expeditious Retreat Press

Red Spire Press 

A New Acardia 

Creative Mountain Games 

Le games

Highmoon Media Productions 

Any other company that donated to the cause. 

Thanks all, we really appreciate you supporting the fans with these donations you are the best. 

Scotley


----------



## Cheiromancer

Count me in for $100!


----------



## BradfordFerguson

_D20 Filtered_ is a magazine that features D&D, d20 Fantasy, and d20 Modern reviews and industry article and advice for putting your d20 library to use.  Each month, we review 16+ of the newest and most promising products and we put them all in one place.  No searching needed to find the highest rated or most recent product.

The staff of reviewers at _D20 Filtered_ would like to donate 10 copies of our upcoming November issue (coming out in less than a week) to folks who donate for the faster server(s).  The November issue will feature:

*Interviews:* 
Sean K. Reynolds (SKR Games)
Matthew Sprange (Mongoose Publishing)
Bruce Baugh (line editor of Gamma World)

*Articles:*
"Using Your d20 Library" by Michael Tresca
"Heading Back to the Future" by Rodney Thompson
"Rays of d20 Sunshine" by Bruce "Smaug" Boughner

21 *Reviews* including:
The new D&D Miniatures Starter Set, City State of the Invincible Overlord, Forgotten Realms: Shining South, Libris Mortis, and Midnight: Fury of Shadow.


----------



## Zoatebix

I bought another year of Community Supporter-ness and sent $20 via paypal.

I'll also be linking the technical thread to some professionals I know.
-George


----------



## fafhrd

Just became a community supporter.  Thanks for the excuse, I've really been meaning to do that for awhile.


----------



## nakia

The new server drive has caused me to reemerge from self-imposed exile/lurker status about a month earlier than I intended.  I was going to wait until I was "Dr. Nakia," which will hopefully happen in about a month (see sig).

But, ENWorld duty calls.  I'm sending $20 to Piratecat in the mail, and enclosing enough extra for a community supporter account.


----------



## Piratecat

I just updated the prizes (in post 2 of this thread) - thanks, folks! And 12 hours after launching this, we're within $400 of the Silver Goal. I'm speechless.


----------



## Arholly

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I just updated the prizes (in post 2 of this thread) - thanks, folks! And 12 hours after launching this, we're within $400 of the Silver Goal. I'm speechless.




Think of all the fund-raising ENers have done in the past.  Between the GenCon fund-raising, the operations money, and the like, you are still surprised?


----------



## Belen

I am in awe of being part of such a community.  Long Live ENWorld!!!


----------



## Belen

Kudos to all the publishers and people donating product!!  I know that you'll see my business, including ordering stuff to put on the shelves of my friends FLGS.


----------



## Trainz

Just sent $10.00... it ain't much, but it's what I can do at the moment.

The server lag as seriously cut down on the time I spend on ENworld... I have been awaiting this server upgrade with much hope. Thanks guys for doing this.


----------



## LightPhoenix

A check will be on it's way today!


----------



## MacMathan

My $25 is on the way via PayPal. Thanks for all the hard work guys.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

50$ sent your way.

Now I need to find a nice postcard for Grandma Nettie...

AR


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'll drop a 100 when I get home tonight...  

Everyone please keep posting in this thread to remind me. 

Thanks,
BS


----------



## John Crichton

Paypal-ed $25.

I wish it could be more.


----------



## RangerWickett

Don't believe them.  Russ just wants a new computer so he can play the VR version of Neverwinter Nights 3.  I seem to recall a scoop back in April of 2000 that said 3rd edition would require very high hardware requirements, roughly equivalent to the processing power of the human brain.


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

*Another Donation*

$20 more has been sent via PayPal.

Also, I have to add in that I think you should go with Intel's Xeon platform over AMD (sorry...I work as a contractor for Intel so I feel duty-bound to add that in).

 - Ryan


----------



## thud13x

Long time lurker and part time poster, I just sent $25 via PayPal.  How can I not help out the greatest d20 site out there?  After all, my web surfing would be tiny without ENWorld.

NK


----------



## noffham

Hi. I've lurked for some time and this seems like a good time to drop in and say hello. If I did everything right, I've pay-pal'd $20 to you. Good luck with the server!

Noffham


----------



## Brund the Decrepit

HOLY COW! 
It is true that 'Geeks' rule the world.
I just popped back in to check up on this thread and am very impressed.   

I am also floored by the quality of the sponsor gift donations. There are some AWESOME things there. *cough* That autographed copy of Blackmoor looks REALLY nice... *cough*    (who do I need to send the secret payment too.. )   

I have also been a long time lurker and recent poster but I have to say that this site just makes everything right within my little gaming universe. Well Done!


-Brund the Happy to Help


----------



## BradfordFerguson

Some of the people who have the means should also consider supporting their favorite d20 publisher(s) as well.  Many of the medium publishers who aren't publishing product on a monthly basis are struggling.


----------



## Samuel Leming

I've signed up as a Community Supporter and sent in an additional amount for the Server Fund.

Good luck and thanks for EN World!

Sam


----------



## Metus

20 clams in the pot from me.


----------



## Crothian

I just e-mailed Clay a list of a bit over a dozen books to be added to the list of prizes.  A snail mail donation will be sent out tomorrow as well.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

And I just email Clay with a list of 9 books to add to the prize list. I think that about wraps up the last of my ENnies stash. My $ donation will be in the mail tonight.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson

I just sent in my donation and also pledged Blue Devil "Super-Packs" for anyone dontaing $50 or more. Dig deep folks. If you calculate your entertainment minute to dollar ratio and compare it to a movie or videogame, you won't think twice.


----------



## jgbrowning

Asmo said:
			
		

> I would love to donate, but I simply refuse to use Paypal.
> Rpgnow.com don´t accept my Visa card ,because I´m in Europe.
> Is there any other way to donate, using my Visa-card?
> During the Last Drive I donated via http://www.exp.citymax.com and it worked like a charm, is that an option?
> 
> Asmo




Sorry, we'd love to help in that manner, but we're not accepting donations at our web-site this year. We're moving to India on Nov 10th and we've already cut off our merchant credit card account so we just can't do it this time.

joe b.


----------



## Maldur

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> We're moving to India on Nov 10th




completely unrelated: Good luck you two, dont forget to write 


*cough* bump *cough*


----------



## Krieg

Payment on the way via PayPal.

Thanks for all the hard work guys!


----------



## MrCharm

*Donation & advice (unasked for, I am sure)*

I just donated via Paypal for the new server.

I too work in the IT industry, and USUALLY, a dual-processor machine is a much better database server, so rather than buying an FX-53 which is VERY expensive, why not get a dual Opteron set up, especially when it looks like there will be plenty of money?


----------



## Stormborn

Well after FINALLY getting my old Pay-Pal account updated (you'd think it would have been easier), some scare about it coming out of the wrong source, I have now not only donated to the new server, but bought a 1 year search account.  Had to split what i would have given to either between the two though  (just spent way to much on a 1st anniversary present for my wife so had to keep it in check)

Glad to see that we are doing so well in such a short time.  You have to love this community.


----------



## FoolishFrost

I'm broke due to the buying of a new house, but have sent in some PDF prizes to you coordinator for dispersal.  

Good luck!
John Bowden


----------



## Muad'dib Pendragon

$20 via PayPal.  Wish I could afford more.  Best of luck reaching your goal.


----------



## BSF

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Well after FINALLY getting my old Pay-Pal account updated (you'd think it would have been easier), some scare about it coming out of the wrong source, I have now not only donated to the new server, but bought a 1 year search account.  Had to split what i would have given to either between the two though  (just spent way to much on a 1st anniversary present for my wife so had to keep it in check)
> 
> Glad to see that we are doing so well in such a short time.  You have to love this community.





Stormborn,
Remember that a server donation is great and useful.  But even the fastest server doesn't do any good if it isn't connected to the internet.  You search purchase (Or any community supportor feature) contributes to the hosting costs.  Either way, it all works out well.  

So don't feel bad, because as another supporter I appreciate you helping out.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr

Anything to help speed up access!  $50 is zipping its way to ya in the form of magic 1's and 0's, aka PayPal.


----------



## BSF

Is there any chance we could get a little page setup listing the publishers that have donated material for prizes?  Something that could stay up a little while after the drive is over where we could quickly go back and reference it when we are looking for new product to purchase?  

If they are a print publisher, maybe include links to their EN World RPG Shop items, and if they are PDF, link it to the RPGNow/DrivethruRPG/publisher site listing?  

I have already blown my November gaming budget and I still want to donate to the server drive, so I won't be buying any more product this month.  But next month, especially when I am finalizing holiday present purchases, it would be great to help out the publishers that are helping EN World out now.


----------



## Ratenef

After lurking for many a year, I bit the bullet and not only donated $50 CDN but also bought a Community Supporter account.

Thanks for the great site of knowledge you've been (and will continue to be).

Ratenef Scrillion


----------



## Morrus

din







			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Is there any chance we could get a little page setup listing the publishers that have donated material for prizes? Something that could stay up a little while after the drive is over where we could quickly go back and reference it when we are looking for new product to purchase?



For the moment, there's the second post in this thread.  However, once the drive is over, I'll be archiving it all as a separate page for posterity; I'll see if I can find links to purchase each product at the time.


----------



## BSF

That would be great Morrus.  

If you need help tracking product down for links, PM me.  Perhaps some of the donators will provide you links as well?


----------



## Wystan

There are currently 714 prizes, (9-10 of which every donator is getting) Donate Early and Often....

Keep the server speedy and smiling and we can continue to be a community....


----------



## Bleys

I was just going to quietly make my $25 donation and leave it at that, but I finally decided I'd go ahead and post a quick note and mention that I sent $25 toward the upgrade(s) a few hours back.

I lurked for a long while before I ever registered, and I've been mostly lurking since (though I often come across a thread or two where I just can't resist chiming in... hey, kind of like this one! ) but I felt that I should pay back at least a tiny little portion of what the site has done for me.


----------



## kenobi65

Bleys said:
			
		

> I lurked for a long while before I ever registered, and I've been mostly lurking since (though I often come across a thread or two where I just can't resist chiming in... hey, kind of like this one! ) but I felt that I should pay back at least a tiny little portion of what the site has done for me.




That describes me pretty well, too.  I read a whole lot more than I contribute, but the reading's certainly worth the support.

Since I couldn't find _boots of speed_ to donate, I PayPal'ed 20 samoleons.  Here's to a swifter EN World, in the near future!


----------



## NEMike

I've been a lurker and will most likely go back to being a lurker, but here is my $30.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## calypso15

Boojah!  $50 headed your way!  Thanks for a great site.

Calypso


----------



## Elodan

I just sent $35.

 Lets get something screaming fast that, like all technology,  will be obsolete in 6 months.


----------



## Piratecat

A ton of new prizes are posted in post #2!

And we're currently at *$4,250!*


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

PC, I'll be sending a check when I get home this evening for $50.


----------



## reveal

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A ton of new prizes are posted in post #2!
> 
> And we're currently at *$4,250!*




w00t!!  Does that include the posts on here that say "The checks in the mail" or is that just the PayPals that have come through?

Hopefully it's the latter.


----------



## Krug

Just sent $20. Would sent more but bank has a $10,000 limit on my corporate account or face a 'business charge'. That really sucks.


----------



## Benben

Hmmm, I just realized that my paypal recipt didn't mention my username, so I'll just joing the chorus of those that have contributed ($50 in my case).


----------



## Darrin Drader

I'd be happy to donate towards the new server just as soon as Morrus apologizes for the front page rant against certain publishers earlier this year.


----------



## Krug

Oh give it a rest Whisperfoot. Just don't donate.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Krug said:
			
		

> Oh give it a rest Whisperfoot. Just don't donate.



What's to give a rest to? I haven't been harping on this issue. I just find it odd that certain companies have given and given and given to this site, then get slapped in the face by the site owner, and then the very same companies are being asked for more money. Sorry, no. I'm not going to 'give it a rest', I'm just pointing out the irony.


----------



## Morrus

Well, take it to another thread, please.


----------



## Krug

_edited._


----------



## Darrin Drader

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, take it to another thread, please.



Yep. Much more appropriate than an apology. Don't worry, I won't spoil your good times any further.


----------



## Astos

$100 sent via paypal.  Thanks to everyone for making ENWorld what it is.


----------



## PatEllis15

I just sent $30...

I couldn't help last year, but I'm glad to help this year.

Pat E


----------



## PatEllis15

OH, and can we get an estimate of how much of the current pledge total is available after fees and taxes?

Is it about 80% of the total donation?  75%?

If we're looking at 25% in tax and fee's, then we really need $15,000....

Pat E


----------



## Michael Morris

PatEllis15 said:
			
		

> OH, and can we get an estimate of how much of the current pledge total is available after fees and taxes?
> 
> Is it about 80% of the total donation?  75%?
> 
> If we're looking at 25% in tax and fee's, then we really need $15,000....
> 
> Pat E




Loses to tax have already been calculated into our stated goals.


----------



## Tatsukun

Let's pick up the pace here guys! I just sent almost 3,000 ! !  ...  um... yen. 

So that's like $25. Sorry, new years and all. 

Anyway, I hope it helps! 

 -Tatsu


----------



## alsih2o

Editted in the spirit of things.


----------



## Umbra

50gp sent via the Paypal spell.  We'll get this church's roof repaired in no time.


----------



## weiknarf

check's going out tomorrow


----------



## CronoDekar

$20 sent via PayPal!


----------



## EvilGM

$25 sent via PayPal

Keep up the good work, it is greatly appreciated.

Go go new servers!


----------



## Hypersmurf

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Hmm, what are you requiring for you to use the new server?




Let's not do this here, thanks.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## TDRandall

Just sent my donation via paypal.

And ... bump!


----------



## Alzrius

I just wish there was a way to send payments over the internet that didn't involve PayPal...there was one for the donation drive last year, and that was great. It's KILLING me inside that it'll take time for my donation to get there!


----------



## Samothdm

Kevin/Pirate Cat.

I donated through Pay Pal just now.  I forgot that my paypal uses a different e-mail address as the sender.  I'll PM you with the info.  

Good luck - looks like you're well on the way to getting what you need.  Given that ENWorld is the only site I check pretty much every day, I'm happy to help out.  It's like listening to NPR... after a while, you just know you should help out.


----------



## deltadave

Just sent $100 via Paypal...


----------



## xazil

$25 sent through PayPal and a bump to keep this thread up the top.


----------



## Ratenef

What happened to the Donate O Meter?

What is the current tally (i.e. # of donations and total $ value)?

Again, great job on the site and good luck with the pledge drive.


----------



## Umbra

Bump.

And just think guys...how many hours of use do you get out of ENWorld each day, week, year.  My minimum would average out to something like 1 hour per day so my donation was a pitiful sounding payment .14c per day.  I don't get that sort of value going to the movies!


----------



## Teflon Billy

Wow!

Quite an explosion since I sent off my list to Alsih2o last night

As soon as I track down someone wit a functioning Paypal account, i'll kick ina  few bucks as well (look for $32.50...that'll be from me)


----------



## Piratecat

Ratenef said:
			
		

> What happened to the Donate O Meter?




The donate-ometer updater-ometer went home for the evening.  

We're at roughly 150 donations (probably a few more, actually), and *we have hit Electrum level!* In just 24 hours we are at just over $5200 in Paypal donations, which doesn't include checks. That means that we'll be going with the dual server for even more speed. Cripes, I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Ed Cha

Just sent $30 by way of Paypal! Hope it helps.  

Please let me know who you pick to receive the five donated copies of _*2004 ENnie-nominated "World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester"*_ and we'll get those off to those folks right away. 

EN World is a great place for people to get together, chat about d20/D&D, get news and reviews, and just hang out. I think we should all do a little something to help it keep going strong. So do something!    

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Morrus

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Cripes, I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning.



I agree - we've reached the point where we know that things are going to get better, whatever happens.  All that remains to be seen is just how much better we can make them!


----------



## DrSpunj

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Count me in for $100!




Ditto that for me! (via PayPal)

I avidly visit the site on average 3-4 times daily. With as much as I spend a month on the hobby, and how much I spend reading stuff at EN World, I'll be more than happy to skip a book here and there for the next few months to help keep EN World going and especially to get it going _faster_!

I also just renewed my CSA a week or two ago and I'm glad to see/read/hear that that fee helps cover the maintenance costs.

Thanks!

DrSpunj


----------



## Seravin

The check is in the mail.     
Add one more donation to the list.


----------



## Travellin_Jack

good to see some improvment coming, sent in my donation this morning, hope it helps! *Goes back to lurking*


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I am so glad to have the opportunity to give something back to this great site. 30$ on the way.

Blackdirge


----------



## Duncan Haldane

I just donated my $20 (US) via paypal.
I included my real name in my so Piratecat can blackmail me 

Good luck with the rest of the collection,

Duncan


----------



## Wavestone

Well.. I've lurked at ENWorld for a long time (since Eric Noah's time) . I like the site a LOT, even if I hardly post, and my 50 $ donation is on the way!

-Martin


----------



## Maldur

wow, pretty amazing!


----------



## Umbra

Just a thought for those of you who find your finances stretched.  Perhaps you can ask those who benefit from ENWorld indirectly (eg. players who don't read the site but accept its boons through you) would be willing to pass a buck or two to you to be forwarded on.  If each group of players contributed $10 between them...platinum here we come.

(I so want the cash thermometer to become a gusher   )


----------



## EricNoah

It's great to see all of this generosity.  Particularly from the publishers -- you guys rock.  You are the reason EN World is a FAN site!

And also great to see lurkers de-lurking!


----------



## Jacen

*Any other alternative ways to pay?*

Hiya all, 

This is not bad way of ending my life as a lurker. But as for topic is there any other ways to donate besides sending check by mail or using paypal?

a) I prefer not to send money by mail from Europe and don't have checks. And even cashing foreign checks most likely is a pain.
b) As for paypal there are reasons for me not wanting to use it. Have heard too many horror stories and dislike someone acting like bank without oblications of one.

I know that there is a community supporter at RPG Now. I have even managed to use RPG Now with Globe Card, but I'd like to give money directly for the server. So would it be possible to have some new "product" there besides community support? Maybe one that costs $20 which could be purchased many times to get different donation sums. Or are there some extra expencives, legal restrictions, too much work etc reasons for not doing that. 

If RPGNow is out of question then I have to reconsider PayPal  :\


----------



## NewJeffCT

Just sent in my $25.  I just wish I had more time to participate in the board discussion.


----------



## Piratecat

We're halfway there! 162 people have been kind enough to donate, and we're at about $5700. Right now if donations continue at this pace it looks like we may be able to go with a two-server setup, neither of which is our current old box.


----------



## Katerek

$50 Sent.

And for what it is worth if I win one of the prizes, my intention is to Ebay it and donate the profits as well as it is highly likely that I will either already own whatever it is or have no real need for it. I would encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## LRathbun

*ding*

Another $30 for the new server. I just want to say thanks for the site and all the hard work.


----------



## Caspiar

$25.00 from "Gavorial" my pay pal account.......wish i could do more.
Just an old timer, doing his part, to keep this vibrant community alive.


----------



## Mort

Great to see the donations coming in so well!

I managed $30.00, hope it helps.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Wow!  I went away for a business trip fo two days.  When I got home last night I tried to log in to EN World and could not connect.  After refraining from shouting profanities around the children I said to myself, I hope they decide to get a new server soon so this does not keep happening.  Today I get to work and login and what do I find?  My prayers are being answered!  Guess its time to stop procrastinating and get that Paypal account so I can donate and get myself a Community Supporter account at the same time.

Last time I went away on a business trip and was away from EN World a few days Morrus posted his rant.

Wonder what will happen next week when I go away again...


----------



## reddist

Oy!  I'll get my $100 to you in the mail today.  I'd like to avoid the hit from PayPal... I just don't like those guys ;P

I want EN World BLAZING FAST over my lunch hour

-Reddist


----------



## reddist

reddist said:
			
		

> Oy!  I'll get my $100 to you in the mail today.  -Reddist




AND I'll finally get my community supporter account.

Woot!


----------



## mythusmage

A munificent 1,000 pennies from moi.  

PC, look into setting up a way for folks to donate to ENW on a permanent basis. I'd be interested in sending along $10.00 US a month. Just to help out.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Behemoth3 plans to donate copies of both Masters and Minions books -- A Swarm of Stirges and Maze of the Minotaur -- as soon as they're back from the printer, probably next week!

(I wrote to Alsih20 about this, but thought I'd post it here to **BUMP** the thread!)


----------



## howandwhy99

$25 sent.  

Thanks again.


----------



## resistor

Another $25 have just been sent.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## starkad

$10.00 sent via paypal. Wish I could afford more.


----------



## Crothian

I mailed out $50 to PC today......


----------



## Sammael

I'd love to donate or get a community supporter account, but neither PayPal nor RPGNow accept my Visa card.


----------



## Toscadero

*payment sent*

$30.00 sent.  I would like to thank all of you who keep this site up and running.


----------



## fafhrd

This has to be the most engrossing thread I've watched.  Hafta say I'm gettin a bit misty.    It's a great effort by everyone but especially hats off to all the publishers pitching in.  I'm going to make a real effort to buy more products of those providing prizes.  I hope the donations don't end up adversely affecting any of their sales.  You folks make me proud to be a gamer.  Its not all steam tunnels and sword killings.  That's for sure.


----------



## Piratecat

fafhrd said:
			
		

> It's a great effort by everyone but especially hats off to all the publishers pitching in.  I'm going to make a real effort to buy more products of those providing prizes.  I hope the donations don't end up adversely affecting any of their sales.




I can't speak for other folks, but these are the people I'm going to go out and buy stuff from in the near future - and there are the people I'll make a point of recommending when appropriate. 

We're at $6,200! Almost 2/3rds of the way there.



			
				Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Behemoth3 plans to donate copies of both Masters and Minions books -- A Swarm of Stirges and Maze of the Minotaur -- as soon as they're back from the printer, probably next week!




Tav, that's great! I'll get an update from Alsih2o later today, and we'll edit the prize list then.

I'll throw in a special prize myself: an extremely rare, signed copy of the "worst roleplaying game ever" *Spawn of Fashan*.


----------



## Belen

Amazing guys.  Keep up the great work!!!!  It's good to see all the people donating to such a wonderful community.  It just shows that gamers are a world apart!


----------



## Yig

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll throw in a special prize myself: an extremely rare, signed copy of the "worst roleplaying game ever" *Spawn of Fashan*.



Oh wow.

That I'd like to win 

Sent a 25$ donation.


----------



## Sparky

No kidding, Yig! Spawn is unbelievable!

My donation is winging its way to the new server right now!


----------



## thalmin

Just made my donation through PayPal. Thanks to everyone for making EN World such a remarkable place.


----------



## Mark

For those donators who are interested in too many of the great prizes to make a choice without disappointing themself, and if one of those is the CMG prize, drop me an email at Mark (at) CreativeMountainGames.com using the subject line "EN World Server" and I will set you up with a deal that should make you happy.  Please include your EN World Screenname.  Thanks for helping out the best site on the net and the d20 pubs who frequent it!


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

*Can I mail one check for both Community Supporter and server donation?*

Hi,

Paypal is convenient, but I prefer EN World keep as much of the money as possible.  I'd like to become a community supporter and make a server donation via check.  Do I need to write two separate checks or can I write one for the total and show the breakdown in the memo line?

Thanks,
MC


----------



## Creamsteak

Anyone else not notice the prizes until today?

So how are you dealing with those PC? Are the donators going to decide how to give things out on there own like the last fundraiser?


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Just paypal'd (verbarrific!) my donation in.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

OK, I did it - $25 donation and a Community Supporter account.  Now I just have to make my Fortitude and Reflex saves when the wife sees the charges on the bill and asks what it is for I'll explain my EN World addiction and I tell her it is cheaper than her Starbucks addiction


----------



## Bog97th

*A prize for you guys!*

I just sent $30.00 to you in hopes that your site may remain for a long time. Many sites have disappeared in the last year. I for one hope yours dosn't.


----------



## Imhotepthewise

$20 to ya. May EN World's flag ever wave!  Thanks to all who donated prizes and moolah.


----------



## talinthas

hey, pkitty, how much money do we have to donate for you to lock fashan away forever? =)


----------



## Malic

Gee, I don't look at ENWorld for a day and look at what I nearly missed!
I missed the drive last year so I'm extra happy to donate this time. $50 from me via Paypal.
Great to see the ENWorlders rally around - and the prize doners too, wow.
Bring on the speed!


----------



## arwink

$30 en route via paypal.


----------



## jpargeter

Well, I took the plunge and became a community supporter - better than an athletic supporter I suppose (nyuk nyuk nyuk)  Next paycheck I'll kick in some extra for the new server.  Thanks for being here EnWorld <sniff>  I love ya man!

-Jpargeter


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

WOW!  And I haven't even mailed my check yet!

$30 check on the way.  And I renewed my CS a couple weeks back, too.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> OK, I did it - $25 donation and a Community Supporter account.  Now I just have to make my Fortitude and Reflex saves when the wife sees the charges on the bill and asks what it is for I'll explain my EN World addiction and I tell her it is cheaper than her Starbucks addiction




You'd be better off making your Will save and keeping your comparisons to yourself


----------



## philreed

*Ronin Arts Donation*

If one of those moderating this activity will select a random individual that donated cash to the cause, I will write a custom "A Dozen . . . " for that person. This custom PDF will be written after discussions with the randomly selected winner and, when completed, will be released as a free PDF.

The randomly selected winner will have the chance to guide me through the creation process and I'll do what I can (within reason) to make the PDF fit their needs.


----------



## BSF

Eeralai and I have sent off our donation.  Here is to making EN World faster and more stable!


----------



## Harrowed

I might not post much here but I've gotten a lot of use out of the site.

One check for $25 USD on it's way from Canada.


----------



## Piratecat

Phil, that's one cool frikkin' prize. Wow!

We're over 200 people now, and within spitting distance of $7000. Amazing. By the end of next week, when the drive is over (and hopefully we've hit all our goals!), I'll be sending a check to Adlon to go and buy new server parts. We'll keep you posted as that happens.


----------



## Krug

philreed said:
			
		

> If one of those moderating this activity will select a random individual that donated cash to the cause, I will write a custom "A Dozen . . . " for that person. This custom PDF will be written after discussions with the randomly selected winner and, when completed, will be released as a free PDF.
> 
> The randomly selected winner will have the chance to guide me through the creation process and I'll do what I can (within reason) to make the PDF fit their needs.




This is so cool. Hmm.. if it were me I'd choose *A Dozen Dwarven Odors*


----------



## haiiro

My $20 is wending its way to you in the form of electrons. Glad to see the drive is going so well!


----------



## DaveStebbins

Man, I just renew my CS account and now the server fund?    

Well, you did manage to get me right after a three-paycheck month. And I spend more time here than anywhere else, and this place is worth WAY more than anything on cable TV.

Was there ever any doubt? A check for $100 will be in the mail tomorrow morning. I'll stop at the P.O. before I leave for Indiana.

-Dave


----------



## Steve Jung

The check is in the mail. Really.  $35 is winging its way to you, PirateCat.


----------



## Aristotle

I threw in $15 last donation drive, and grabbed a new paid account for $35 last week. I figured I'd make it nice and even and toss in another $50. It's headed your way via paypal. Now I get to sit in anticipation waiting to see if I get any goodies.


----------



## CrimsonScribe

A Community Support Account and $35 donated via PayPal


----------



## Ricochet

*How much does hosting cost a month? *_Our server is co-located at Cyberstreet in Florida, the same people who host Adlon’s Mortality.net. We pay $400 a month for hosting, and are hooked up to a 10 MB fiberoptic data pipe. We don’t expect this to change appreciably over the next year._

My god that's a lot of money for hosting!!! Why don't you get a permanent connection, and host yourself.. I mean, you already have the servers, why pay that insane amount of money for hosting, when a permanent connection is cheaper. Here in Denmark, you can get a 8MB connection for about $300 a month, but we are the most expensive country in the western world in regards to cable-prices and such, meaning it would be even less expensive in the US or UK.


----------



## mythusmage

It's not just the connection. It's also the cost of housing the server. Servers need a good home. In addition, a mere 8 megs of bandwidth aint gonna cut it. For something like ENWorld you need a T1 line at the very least, a T3 if you can swing it. Them is pricey. There are times when you've got over 1,000 connections going at once. Cutting the speed down to 8 megs would cause serious problems.

Now, if Morrus ran a hosting service, that would be one thing. But he don't, so we make do with what we can afford.


----------



## mythusmage

*You Have Been Warned*

*To all who donated prizes for this drive:*

I donated $10.00 US. Since I only donated $10.00 US be aware that if you do send me anything for any dang reason that I will write about your product at _Mythus Mutters_. If that don't discourage you, be certain that I shall be honest in my appraisal. 

In any case, my thanks for what you, the publishers, have done in support of this community.


----------



## philreed

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Phil, that's one cool frikkin' prize. Wow!




Thanks. I can't take complete credit for the idea -- Ed over at SkeletonKey Games inspired the idea while we were chatting on the phone yesterday.

Dwarven Odors? Hmmmm. That's got my brain going -- I think you could actually get something interesting out of that idea.


----------



## Michael Morris

ParagonofVirtue said:
			
		

> *How much does hosting cost a month? *_Our server is co-located at Cyberstreet in Florida, the same people who host Adlon’s Mortality.net. We pay $400 a month for hosting, and are hooked up to a 10 MB fiberoptic data pipe. We don’t expect this to change appreciably over the next year._
> 
> My god that's a lot of money for hosting!!! Why don't you get a permanent connection, and host yourself.. I mean, you already have the servers, why pay that insane amount of money for hosting, when a permanent connection is cheaper. Here in Denmark, you can get a 8MB connection for about $300 a month, but we are the most expensive country in the western world in regards to cable-prices and such, meaning it would be even less expensive in the US or UK.




8 MB?  We go through that every minute or so.

Our dataline peaks at 10 Megabytes (not gigabaud) / sec - not per month.  I've shopped around, we're not being robbed. Besides, Cyberstreet has allowed us to get away with some stunts a larger company wouldn't have (like drop behind 4 months in the bills - the cause of last year's previous fund drive).


----------



## Lebagorin

As an avid reader, but very poor contributor (to the message boards) my donation is sent with thanks to all those who work hard to keep this site going.

Cheers


----------



## shady

$30 + community support account
Best of luck, guys


----------



## FoolishFrost

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *To all who donated prizes for this drive:*
> 
> I donated $10.00 US. Since I only donated $10.00 US be aware that if you do send me anything for any dang reason that I will write about your product at _Mythus Mutters_. If that don't discourage you, be certain that I shall be honest in my appraisal.
> 
> In any case, my thanks for what you, the publishers, have done in support of this community.




Hmnn...   :\ 

Did I miss too much of my morning caffeen?  I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Psionicist

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> 8 MB?  We go through that every minute or so.
> 
> Our dataline peaks at 10 Megabytes (not gigabaud) / sec - not per month.  I've shopped around, we're not being robbed. Besides, Cyberstreet has allowed us to get away with some stunts a larger company wouldn't have (like drop behind 4 months in the bills - the cause of last year's previous fund drive).




10 megabytes per second means you're on a 100 mbit connection. If you are on 10 mbit, the maximum peak is 1.25 megabyte / second. www.cyberstreet.com says.



> Fast, reliable service
> Our modems are 56K bps speed. Our connection to the Internet is via three full T1s. (1.54 Megabits per second each)




I don't get it.


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm just quoting (probably misquoting) what Adlon has mentioned in private discussions.


----------



## Vrecknidj

I said to myself "I ought to send a check" and that was a couple days ago.  I come back and look and there are 11 pages of responses and gobs of cash rolling in.  Well, I'll get my $20 check in the mail today--I hope it gets there in the next week (we have some really slow service here in rural Michigan).

Thanks again for all the great service ENWorld.

Dave


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

I know the fund drive isn't over, but there are too many prizes!! (500+)

AR


----------



## Piratecat

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I know the fund drive isn't over, but there are too many prizes!! (500+)




No such thing.

With over 225 people donating, we're now up to $7300, almost at our gold goal! 

*Reminder: technical discussion (including bandwidth) goes in the tech thread, not here. Thanks!*


----------



## Nifft

philreed said:
			
		

> If one of those moderating this activity will select a random individual that donated cash to the cause, I will write a custom "A Dozen . . . " for that person. This custom PDF will be written after discussions with the randomly selected winner and, when completed, will be released as a free PDF.




I know *exactly* what I'd pick.

 -- N


----------



## Globus

I never post here, but I've been following the site since... well, forever. So $25 is on the way through PayPal. And I think I'll treat myself to a renewed community supporter account for christmas  . Keep up the good work! 

Best regards,
Anders


----------



## Asmo

To Eric Noah, Piratecat or someone in the server group:

a couple of people has posted in this thread - including me-  asking a simple question if there´s any other way to donate beside Paypal or rpgnow.com.
I´m sure that there are others that have the same problem: we really want to help out and donate, but can´t for various reasons.
I find it strange that you wont even comment on this matter.
Is it really that hard to give us some information about this?
(Big thanx to J.B for letting us know that you can´t help out this year with donations.)

Asmo


----------



## Cheiromancer

Asmo said:
			
		

> To Eric Noah, Piratecat or someone in the server group:
> 
> a couple of people has posted in this thread - including me-  asking a simple question if there´s any other way to donate beside Paypal or rpgnow.com.
> I´m sure that there are others that have the same problem: we really want to help out and donate, but can´t for various reasons.
> I find it strange that you wont even comment on this matter.
> Is it really that hard to give us some information about this?
> (Big thanx to J.B for letting us know that you can´t help out this year with donations.)
> 
> Asmo





Pardon me if I'm missing something obvious, but wasn't this addressed in the original announcement?



> If you’d rather pay with a check, you can mail your donation to:
> 
> EN World Server Fund
> c/o Kevin Kulp
> 723 Beacon St
> Newton, MA 02459
> 
> Make the check out to Kevin Kulp, and write “EN World server donation” on the memo line. Include your EN World user name (if any), email address and contact information, and we’ll email you a receipt.




I would imagine that an international money order would work just as well as a check.


----------



## Doc_Klueless

Sent ya $20.00. So now we're that much closer.


----------



## talinthas

god, i want to donate, but i have less than fifty bucks to my name right now, and given gas prices in the san francisco bay area, thats two tanks with which to search for jobs.  if i get lucky, then next week, i'll give 20 bucks.  maybe nose in on the prizes there =)


----------



## Piratecat

Cheiromancer is absolutely right; if you're international and prefer not to use PayPal, your best solution is an international money order in dollars. You can usually get these at any bank or (at least in the US) at a post office. Mail that to me, and we'll be _extremely_ appreciative. It's a little more work on your part, but I'm not sure that there's a better solution.  Asmo and everyone else, I hadn't wanted to say the wrong thing until I was sure of the solution; I apologize for the wait.  

Speaking of which, I just got the first four checks in from DaveLozzi, Nifft, LightPhoenix and DSHighlands. We're now at $7,745 - thank you!


----------



## Asmo

Thanks for the reply, Piratecat!
I´ll have to check this out with my bank monday next week.
I had hoped that a website could host a donation drive for a short period of time like Expeditious Retreat Press did last year.  :\
I´m extremely impressed with all the good people of EnWorld, keep up the good work!
Asmo


----------



## fafhrd

It seems that a rash of people have joined up for Community Supporter in addition to all the cash that's been sent in.  I was wondering if the boom of CS money might lock in hosting costs and the goal levels could be reevaluated purely for hardware.  I wasn't sure if this belongs here or in the technical thread.  Feel free to move it if I erred.  

And keep it comin!


----------



## RedShirtNo5

Here's another $25 into the pot. -RedShirt


----------



## drothgery

And another $50 PayPal'd from this quarter; I was pretty vocal in arguing that ENWorld should do something about their server issues after the last outage, so I figured I really should support their efforts to do so.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Meh, why not.*

I am bored.  Unlike many of the posters to this board, I have a nearly retarded amount of disposable income.  Even though I am far from wealthy, not owning a car or having any dependents and having a nice job is very useful towards having disposable income.

I will drop $50 Cdn on you via a cheque, as soon as I figure out the snail mail address to send to.  I suppose you will be getting the benefit if the improved exchange rate for Cdn -> American dollars.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## SkidAce

Re-upped my Community Supporter acount last month.

Donated $20 via Paypal today.

Been lurkering since the begining...this is the only site on the entire web I have ever even considered paying to support.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## NTZ

Dropped a check for $30 in the mail today.  I'll bet PC gets quite a lot of mail next week!  The mailman might wonder what's going on.


----------



## Turanil

Just wondering about this: there is many prizes in books (I mean: the printed ones) to be given to donators (if I understand well, or are they sold on ebay or what not to help raise funds?). But if they are sent to donators, who pay for the shipping costs? Not Enworld I guess? If I were to get a book, I don't want that Enworld pay for the shipping, or it would use my donation entirely (very modest donation, shipping costs to Europe). So in this case, I would prefer the book sold on ebay and the benefit added to the whole fund raising. I will gladly get any pdf though...


----------



## Citizen Mane

*Lord Zardoz*: This announcement should have the address you're looking for...

Nick


----------



## Piratecat

Actually, it depends somewhat on the publisher and the prize. Some publishers donated money specifically for shipping their books, some will ship books to the prize-winners directly, and some we'll eat the shipping on. Tell you what; when we're done and we distribute prizes, we'll look at what you've won and figure out the best solution.


----------



## Jacen

While waitng for an alternatives got an community support account from RPGNow. Globe card (master card) works at least for me.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Cheiromancer is absolutely right; if you're international and prefer not to use PayPal, your best solution is an international money order in dollars. You can usually get these at any bank or (at least in the US) at a post office. Mail that to me, and we'll be _extremely_ appreciative. It's a little more work on your part, but I'm not sure that there's a better solution.  Asmo and everyone else, I hadn't wanted to say the wrong thing until I was sure of the solution; I apologize for the wait.




So no donating for me then? What I mea is that checkd from post office web pages letter to US. There are things that aren't allowed to be send by mail.
Here is freely translated list: money, securities/stocks (or something like that - arvopaperi in finnish), travel cheques - platinium, gold and silver (items ore etc) - jewels, gems  or other valuables - feathers - plants and seeds - bees - vaccines - items from Cuba and North Korea - cicarets.
So not sure does that money travel cheques etc include other cheques. International payment order at my bank costs 11.70 EUR or 33.70 as fast one (to outside of EU). In EU one can pay to bank account just like to domastic bank with no extra costs (if revievers name is known with bank information as SWIFT and bank account as IBAN).  

So what next? Buying extra CS accounts and giving them away? Can do that but just would like to be sure that money goes to server. You can call me wierdo  , but just don't want to pay for search etc but would like to donate now that I know there is a need and what that need is.

Well then there is one possibility more. Someone who don't mind using PayPal and lives in Finland (or in Europe). I think that I can trust that much fellow ENWorlder that I'll pay to his/her bank accout and then same amount is delivered by PayPal to PC.


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I just got the first four checks in from DaveLozzi, Nifft, LightPhoenix and DSHighlands. We're now at $7,745 - thank you!




Yay! I'm glad the check is finally no longer in the mail. 

 -- N


----------



## Levitacus

Add another $25 to your total.  Paypal just sent.


----------



## Durandal

Sent $30 via Paypal last night - good luck with the servers.


----------



## Umbran

Jacen said:
			
		

> So what next? Buying extra CS accounts and giving them away? Can do that but just would like to be sure that money goes to server.




CS accounts go to pay the site's hosting fees.  The Electrum, Gold, and Platinum donation goals all include some amount of hosting fees.  So, buying CS accounts means they don't need to put as much server money towards hosting!


----------



## Piratecat

Darn tootin', Umbran. 

Jacen, that's a great idea. I need to talk to Morrus, but I'm sure that if you want to buy a community supporter account and give it away to a friend, if you let me know we can guarantee that this money goes to the server.


----------



## Umbra

Re the shipping costs - as I'm down under I'm happy to get electronic products only.


----------



## CrimsonScribe

Umbra said:
			
		

> Re the shipping costs - as I'm down under I'm happy to get electronic products only.




Same here.


----------



## Duncan Haldane

Umbra said:
			
		

> Re the shipping costs - as I'm down under I'm happy to get electronic products only.




Ditto.

In fact, it might be worth checking with all international donators.

Duncan


----------



## painandgreed

I've only been here for a few weeks but I already spend too much time reading stuff here and was just thinking last week how I'd be willing to chip in for a faster server. My $50 is coming to you via snailmail.


----------



## Morrus

fafhrd said:
			
		

> It seems that a rash of people have joined up for Community Supporter in addition to all the cash that's been sent in. I was wondering if the boom of CS money might lock in hosting costs and the goal levels could be reevaluated purely for hardware.



Not really - we're hoping to pay for a year of hosting at the increased cost that two servers will amount to, which is $500 per month (instead of the current $400 per month).  It would take an awful lot of CS accounts to make a dent in that!

Basically, after buying the hardware, we're going to pay as far in advance for hosting as we possibly can.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

$10 by PayPal. Thanks for all the hard work that goes into this site. It's a fantastic resource!


----------



## Mark

Umbra said:
			
		

> Re the shipping costs - as I'm down under I'm happy to get electronic products only.






			
				CrimsonScribe said:
			
		

> Same here.






			
				Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> In fact, it might be worth checking with all international donators.
> 
> Duncan




In the spirit of this, for those from outside the USA (or even inside) who will step up and agree to this, aside from whatever other electronic product you might win, you will also (definitely) have something from CMG.  If you have already donated and posted so in this thread, feel free to email me with your screenname and "server drive" in the subject line and you can collect as early as right now.  (Mark (at) CreativeMountainGames.com)  Thanks for stepping up!


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

*Still waiting for a response...*

Hey, I'd still like to know if I can write one check for CS + server donation.

Thanks.



			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Paypal is convenient, but I prefer EN World keep as much of the money as possible.  I'd like to become a community supporter and make a server donation via check.  Do I need to write two separate checks or can I write one for the total and show the breakdown in the memo line?
> 
> Thanks,
> MC


----------



## calypso15

Hey hey,

I just wanted to confirm that, once the dust is settled, a list will be posted of all the publishers that so kindly donated prizes?  Just so I know who to buy from in the future  

Calypso


----------



## Ricochet

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> 8 MB? We go through that every minute or so.
> 
> Our dataline peaks at 10 Megabytes (not gigabaud) / sec - not per month. I've shopped around, we're not being robbed. Besides, Cyberstreet has allowed us to get away with some stunts a larger company wouldn't have (like drop behind 4 months in the bills - the cause of last year's previous fund drive).



Ahh, sorry... I am not that great with the technical, but that makes the $400 deal sound pretty sweet really 

Edit: Sorry mods, just saw your reminder now.. Please feel free to delete this.


----------



## Malic

The donation was to help, not just to get a prize, but I was wondering - If we did happen to be lucky and win something, could we maybe pay for our own shipping, if we wanted to? I am down under too, and wouldn't want to burden EN World, but there is something special about hard copy.


----------



## Yair

30$ sent. You deserve more, but that's all I can give right now.   

Yair


----------



## Globus

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> In fact, it might be worth checking with all international donators.
> 
> Duncan




Good idea, count me in! PDF's for me only (should I happen to win anything... hey, I see I already have, of to email Mark   ). BTW regarding the people not able to donate through PayPal (I was in that boat a while back) couldn't you just sell "Donation Vouchers" of say 10, 20, 50, 100 USD through rpgshop? It seems like a simple solution, but I don't know if it's possible, legal, or whatever?

COME ON! Let's go for platinum!

Best regards,
Anders


----------



## Zappo

It didn't occur to me, but it's true that publishers shouldn't pay for shipping costs... I can pay for my own shipping costs if I get a paper book. If that is impractical, I can settle for electronic books only.


----------



## Maldur

Zappo said:
			
		

> It didn't occur to me, but it's true that publishers shouldn't pay for shipping costs... I can pay for my own shipping costs if I get a paper book. If that is impractical, I can settle for electronic books only.




Ditto!


----------



## Steverooo

*ENWorld Donations:*

First off, doesn't RPGNow.com allow you to enter how many of an item you want?  If so, is there a limit?

If not, why not ask'em to add "ENWorld Donation" for $1, and let folks buy 1, 20, 20, 50, or however many they want?  (Probably they'll take a cut, but this could work as a source for donations long after the Hardware Drive is over, if they're willing to support us).  Anywho...

Here's a shout out to all the lurkers who posted to donate, ESPECIALLY all those with a post count of 1!  WOW!  Thanks, guys (and any gals, too)!


----------



## seraph21774

I've been a lurker on this site for many years and figured this was the perfect time to give something back to the folks who run this valuable community.

$50 sent via Paypal.  Looks like you are well on your way towards meeting your Platinum goal!


----------



## Chance87

I managed to scrape up $25 via Paypal yesterday.  I spend entirely too much time hitting the front page not to provide a little support.


----------



## Wolf72

check underway for $30 ... sent it out friday, you should have it by monday ... tuesday the latest.

EJ


----------



## Piratecat

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd still like to know if I can write one check for CS + server donation.




You bet, MC. Just clearly note that for me, and I'll take care of the rest.

I woke up just now and we're about $50 short of $8000. You folk know how to say good morning.


----------



## Berandor

Is that with checks underway, or without?


----------



## weiknarf

I think he has only received four checks so far.  He should be getting more tomorrow.


----------



## Eosin the Red

Make that than $50.00 - 20.00 = 30.00


----------



## mythusmage

*BUMP​*
Well, that should get it back to the top of the list.


----------



## RavenHyde

$20 via paypal, more to come, hopefully.


----------



## thebitdnd

*Count me in...*

Just sent $100 via Paypal.


----------



## GlassJaw

$25 sent via PayPal.  Sorry it took me so long!  Good luck!


----------



## Psionicist

thebitdnd said:
			
		

> Just sent $100 via Paypal.




Wow, that has to be the current record.


----------



## Piratecat

Donations have ranged from $5 to $500, with everyone no doubt sending the amount that seemed right to them (and their finances!) -- people are _incredibly_ generous, and to be frank we're all a little bit in awe. Sometimes helping run the site seems like a ton of work, and understanding how important it is to people is also reminding us how much it means to us, too. We love it here, and I'm glad you folk do, too.  Thank you, guys. 

We've also been donated an 8 month old Gateway server about halfway in power between our current box and what we intend to buy as a powerhouse, probably worth somewhere between $1000 and $1500. Talk about generous! As a result, we'll almost certainly be retiring our current machine and (after we purchase RAM and other accoutrements for it) using the donated Gateway as our box for handling the server software. An additional boost in speed will be the result.

As of noon on Sunday, we are at *$8,225!*  This includes checks received, but not checks that are in the mail (those get counted as they come in.)  Gold level achieved, onwards towards platinum and the end of the fund drive!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gold level achieved!




Woot!


----------



## Ellie_the_Elf

Umbra said:
			
		

> Re the shipping costs - as I'm down under I'm happy to get electronic products only.




Me too   

Leisa.


----------



## Piratecat

More prizes have been updated in post #2 of this thread! Specifically. . .


Tavis Allison of Behemoth3 has donated:
*Masters and Minions Horde Book 1 & 2* - 100+ copies for donors over $20!

Sean K. Reynolds asked us if anyone might be interested in some older edition stuff. We said "Yes!" and he offered:
*- The New Argonauts (PDF)
- Skreyn's Register: The Bonds of Magic (print)
- Forgotten Realms: Volo's Guide to Waterdeep (print)
- Planescape: In the Cage: A Guide to Sigil
- AD&D adventure A1: Slave Pits of the Undercity
- AD&D adventure B3: Palace of the Silver Princess* (green cover, not the
"banned" version)*
- AD&D adventure L2: The Assassin's Knot
- The Primal Order*​

Mario Barbati of Øone Games would like to donate its whole production to one prize winner, *34 e-books* for a value of more than $190.00.

A New Arcadia has adjusted their contribution, and are donating 5 copies of *A Verdant World,* not 1.

James Bell of Fiery Dragon Productions wishes to donate 10 *BattleBox: Core Fantasy Sets* and 10 copies of *Counter Collection: Summoned Creatures*

Jeffrey J. Visgaitis has added 3 *Violet Dawn: Limited Edition Print Sets* (seen here) to his previous donation of *Denizens of Avadnu* books. In additon, we misunderstood; it is not 50% off *Denizens of Avadnu* bought online, but the donation of 50% of sales from *Denizens of Avadnu* copies sold on RPGnow this month!

The amazing Claudio Pozas will donate *1 B+W character portrait.*

Benjamin Durbin (Wulf Ratbane) of Bad Axe Games is donating two copies each of:
*- Heroes of High Favor: Half Orcs
- Heroes of High Favor: Elves
- Heroes of High Favor: Halflings
- The Book of Unusual Treasures
- Grim Tales*​
Phil Reed of Ronin Arts will write a *custom "A Dozen . . . "* for one person. This custom PDF will be written after discussions with the randomly selected winner and, when completed, will be released as a free PDF.  The randomly selected winner will have the chance to guide him through the creation process and he'll do what he can (within reason) to make the PDF fit their needs.


----------



## Mistress Dodo

Hi there,

$50 us sent via paypal from both me and Maransreth

Oh, and as we are both downunder, we are happy to pay any shipping costs if we do happen to win anything 

cya,
Agnes


----------



## Turjan

$25 sent via PayPal. Good luck !


----------



## Alzrius

Piratecat, I just sent you a personal check for $10. It should reach you in a few days. I wish I could have sent more, but at the moment I'm a bit stretched, and I wanted to contribute _something_ before the drive ended. Here's a little bit closer to Platinum!


----------



## FoolishFrost

Dang, some of these prizes make me wish I had money to donate!


----------



## Jupp

Zappo said:
			
		

> It didn't occur to me, but it's true that publishers shouldn't pay for shipping costs... I can pay for my own shipping costs if I get a paper book. If that is impractical, I can settle for electronic books only.




Same here. I can pay for my shipping costs, no problem for me there. Oh, and I donated  50$ via Paypal on Thursday last week. Bank transactions from Switzerland cost a fortune so I am somehow stuck with Paypal :/


----------



## Elocin

Hey Piratecat,
Not sure if you got my email or not but I believe I am able to donate two AMD Opteron Processors to this great site.  I will know more about the processors later this week when a friend gets back to me.  I am not sure exactly what the speed of them are, but I am sure they are better than what you guys are using now.  Let me know if you got my email (sent it to you Saturday sometime) or not and if you could let me know what type of Processors you are looking for I would greatly appreciate it.  My friend works for AMD as a BIOS programmer he gets free processors all the time.  I will also be donating some cash your way as well, once I get up off my lazy butt.

Let me know.


----------



## Piratecat

Responded, Elocin!


----------



## strawberryJAMM

Needed to search for something.
Decided it was finally time to order a 1 year Community Supporter account.
Did that, poked around a bit, discovered drive for server donations
Submitted another $10 to the cause.

Seeing the strength and committment from all the fans makes me so proud.  As every little bit adds up to a grand total - let's see if we can't blow past platinum and hit an (unofficial) adamantium level!


----------



## Sugarmouse

:\ 

I've been lurking and -occasionally- posting here for a while now. The staff are friendly and committed to providing an excellent support community forum, and such things tend to impress (even if I have never actually interacted with them) and gain karma in the right way. 

I am looking for some way to contribute to the continued existence and improvement of EN World, however I am somewhat constrained in method. I do not believe in giving out any more information then necessary about myself on the internet and thus am unable to make use of Paypal, and international money orders tend to have exorbitant fees attached to them. I also don't believe in cheques. 

Any suggestions on how I may contribute without resorting to horrid money orders?


----------



## GreyShadow

$25.00 sent by Paypal.

Also in Australia in regards to any possible prises.


----------



## Morrus

Sugarmouse said:
			
		

> I also don't believe in cheques.



I can assure you that they exist!  I've seen them and everything! 

Seriously, though... you've pretty much eliminated every method I can think of.  Perhaps you know someone who is willing to use PayPal on your behalf?


----------



## pennywiz

Sugarmouse said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> I've been lurking and -occasionally- posting here for a while now. The staff are friendly and committed to providing an excellent support community forum, and such things tend to impress (even if I have never actually interacted with them) and gain karma in the right way.
> 
> I am looking for some way to contribute to the continued existence and improvement of EN World, however I am somewhat constrained in method. I do not believe in giving out any more information then necessary about myself on the internet and thus am unable to make use of Paypal, and international money orders tend to have exorbitant fees attached to them. I also don't believe in cheques.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I may contribute without resorting to horrid money orders?




Given the extreme nature of the constraints upon you, while yet considering the limited number of available methods to achieve your sincere goal of contributing to the further existence of EN World, there is simply no other course than to utilize a horrid, international money order in the full amount of your generosity, less the amount of the exorbitant fees attached to them.  In this way you will be fully able to support the site in the manner in which you desire yet EN World will thus alleviate you of the burden of the fees.

Karma preserved.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Man...some of those prizes just _rock_!


----------



## Sugarmouse

Morrus said:
			
		

> I can assure you that they exist!  I've seen them and everything!  ?




Bah! I made my saving throw to disbelieve!   



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Seriously, though... you've pretty much eliminated every method I can think of.  Perhaps you know someone who is willing to use PayPal on your behalf?




I am a lot of pain to people, I admit. *dammit, we need a philosophical/introspective smiley - or maybe even a smirking one*

I will see about doing a money order of sufficient denomination so as to offset the fees.    Point taken pennywiz.


----------



## Aristotle

Elocin said:
			
		

> My friend works for AMD as a BIOS programmer he gets free processors all the time.




Sorry for going off topic, but god that sounds like a cool job. I build military grade, ruggedized, servers for tactical deployment. I suppose that job sounds cool too now that I think about it, but I still get jealous when I hear about someone else's cool job.

Okay, now to bring this back on topic... I'll go buy some books at the ENWorld store or subscribe to the magazine or something. Those are all morrus-approved methods of supporting the site I believe.


----------



## Jacen

Hum, my CS account is not active yet, so have to answer like this. Couldn't send e-mail "Sorry. The email function has been disabled by the administrator."



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I need to talk to Morrus, but I'm sure that if you want to buy a community supporter account and give it away to a friend, if you let me know we can guarantee that this money goes to the server.




Piratecat: Because no one yet confessed to be from EU and willing to use PayPal for me in excange to money to bank account, I purchased 3 more CS accounts. Fell free to use them as prize to donator who doesn't have CS yet. If more information is needed (order number etc.) contact me.


----------



## Berandor

Jacen said:
			
		

> Hum, my CS account is not active yet, so have to answer like this. Couldn't send e-mail "Sorry. The email function has been disabled by the administrator."
> 
> 
> 
> Piratecat: Because no one yet confessed to be from EU and willing to use PayPal for me in excange to money to bank account, I purchased 3 more CS accounts. Fell free to use them as prize to donator who doesn't have CS yet. If more information is needed (order number etc.) contact me.



 Damn, I didn't read that before now. I'd have done this for you. But it's all well now, I hope.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

$20 sent via Paypal. Wish I could donate more... ah, well, I'll try to save up for a CS account later this year.


----------



## Verequus

Zappo said:
			
		

> It didn't occur to me, but it's true that publishers shouldn't pay for shipping costs... I can pay for my own shipping costs if I get a paper book. If that is impractical, I can settle for electronic books only.




I third this.


----------



## Meadred

Zappo said:
			
		

> It didn't occur to me, but it's true that publishers shouldn't pay for shipping costs... I can pay for my own shipping costs if I get a paper book. If that is impractical, I can settle for electronic books only.




This goes for me too!

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## Lalato

I donated $20 to the cause.  I haven't been posting to ENWorld much in the last year, but that's more to do with how busy I've been than with anything else.  ENWorld Rocks... and this new server should make it rock even harder!  

Looks like it's also time to renew the Community Supporter account too.

--sam


----------



## Psionicist

Elocin said:
			
		

> Hey Piratecat,
> Not sure if you got my email or not but I believe I am able to donate two AMD Opteron Processors to this great site.  I will know more about the processors later this week when a friend gets back to me.  I am not sure exactly what the speed of them are, but I am sure they are better than what you guys are using now.  Let me know if you got my email (sent it to you Saturday sometime) or not and if you could let me know what type of Processors you are looking for I would greatly appreciate it.  My friend works for AMD as a BIOS programmer he gets free processors all the time.  I will also be donating some cash your way as well, once I get up off my lazy butt.
> 
> Let me know.




Kick-ass!


----------



## Henry

I just wanted to drop a line and say that this community never ceases amazing me. No matter how tight times are, people are willing to support this site, its community, and its capability as a "d20 hub" time and time again.

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Psion

Since Pkitty is on the east coast, I'll mail the proceeds from my Dungeon mag contribution in a check for $50 tomorrow.


----------



## Piratecat

Jacen said:
			
		

> Piratecat: Because no one yet confessed to be from EU and willing to use PayPal for me in excange to money to bank account, I purchased 3 more CS accounts. Fell free to use them as prize to donator who doesn't have CS yet. If more information is needed (order number etc.) contact me.




You rock my world - thank you! Morrus will get the community supporter account activated ASAP. If there's any delay, drop me an email at kevin AT kulp DOT org.

That puts us at $8655 this morning, but we'll update that once the mail gets here.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Henry said:
			
		

> I just wanted to drop a line and say that this community never ceases amazing me. No matter how tight times are, people are willing to support this site, its community, and its capability as a "d20 hub" time and time again.
> 
> Absolutely stunning.



Second this!  This is also why I love this place!


----------



## Elocin

*My donation*

I just sent Piratecat $150.00 bucks to add to this fund and renew my Community Supporter account as well.  Still waiting on my friend to get back to me about the processors but hopefully he will get back to me today and then I will let you guys know.

Thank you again for all your hard work.


----------



## ragboy

Sugarmouse said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> Any suggestions on how I may contribute without resorting to horrid money orders?



I had a German customer buy something off me on e-bay and he paid me in cash by stuffing the bills inside a beer bottle. (He also sent full beer bottles as payment...can't beat that). 

Piratecat: I could only send $20 for now... I'll send more soon.


----------



## Terraism

Oooh.  Pretty new servers... well, I'm in.  Just paypal-ed $50.


----------



## Aaron L

It's not much, but I sent in 10 dollars.


----------



## Burke

Donated.  First post.  Etc.


----------



## alsih2o

Even more prizes just rolled in.

 I want to thank the publishers and artists who have contributed. They have been very easy to deal with and generous to a fault.

 I've personally been turned on to some great looking material along the way. As an avid gamer but very casual collector of games and material I have to say that wihtout a thread like this I wouldn't have been exposed to a lot of this great material. Here to Christmas is when I make most of my oney and I have already chosen a few ways to spend it.


----------



## Piratecat

It's been quite the morning. Not only have I gotten ten donations in through PayPal, we received 12 checks this afternoon - one of which was an anonymous donation of *$1100! *

Whatever amount you folks have given, whether large or small, you absolutely rock.  So far we have a grand total of *$10,440* from 306 people. I'm in awe.


----------



## War Golem

$50 via PayPal to server fund.

 $35 via PayPal to renew Community Supporter.

 ____

 = $85 less for me to waste on more DDM. But it's all good.

 Cheers,
 -War Golem


----------



## Kvantum

$20 via PayPal. Sorry it's not more, but being a full-time college student and getting married in March have eaten up most of my cash.


----------



## Vlos

Only $10, but all helps I hear! (also recently purchased my year support account) so actually $45.


----------



## saebasan

*Thanks for your efforts*

$50 donation sent via PayPal.  Thanks for keeping things running.  You are an invaluable resource.


----------



## greymist

$25 US on its way...once I figure out how to get a draft ordered from my on-line virtual bank!


----------



## BSF

Oh my, the donations are adding up.  

Wow, again, I am just flabbergasted at the publisher's generosity.  It's a great community and I am proud to be part of it.


----------



## Arholly

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's been quite the morning. Not only have I gotten ten donations in through PayPal, we received 12 checks this afternoon - one of which was an anonymous donation of *$1100! *
> 
> Whatever amount you folks have given, whether large or small, you absolutely rock.  So far we have a grand total of *$10,440* from 306 people. I'm in awe.




Wow!  A $1100 anonymous donation.  Whoever that is rocks.  Looks like we'll definitely make platinum.  Way to go guys and to all the publishers who are kicking in, I think (and hope) Xmas will be good for you guys.


----------



## BSF

Kvantum said:
			
		

> $20 via PayPal. Sorry it's not more, but being a full-time college student and getting married in March have eaten up most of my cash.




Hijack:

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials.  That's great news.


----------



## Jupp

Wow, just wow! Today morning when I looked at the barometer in the office it was just starting to break the 8k barrier. Now I am sitting here at home in the evening and this thing is already over 10k....I am speechless.


----------



## Zappo

Burke said:
			
		

> Donated.  First post.  Etc.



Welcome to the beautiful world of posting on the boards! 
 I can already see that excessive post length isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## Talrinys

Damn man you should have posted this a few days before i blew my montly allowance on something else, sorry i can't donate.
CS supports too right? i can buy a CS account after Christmas
Just want to say thanks to all the publishers and donators, this is absolutely a great community.


----------



## Travellin_Jack

This is awesome event to see happen! I mean is it historical for an Online RPG Community or what? EN World is mentioned in Dragon, has Massive Publisher Support and HUMONGOUS Community Support, pure joy! 
I have to say an annual EN World Celebration would be cool! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## LazarusLong42

All right... I couldn't let this get to Platinum without chipping in.  My first CS account, plus $25 tot he server.  Thanks to everyone for their hard work making the site great!


----------



## redkobold

Its small, but I just sent in $10 via PayPal from sales of my new figures.  In fact, I will email Kevin Kulp directly to see if they may want to develop a promotional miniature for a future fundraiser or as an extra to reward Community Subscribers.


----------



## jujutsunerd

Refreshed my Community Supporter status yesterday, paypal'd $23.42 today.

/Jonas


----------



## Yuan-Ti

You can't do better than support this website! 

Have at ye, server costs!


----------



## Zappo

We have certainly hit Platinum by now, in just five days, and the drive was supposed to last two weeks. Shall we set a new "Mithril" target?


----------



## reveal

Zappo said:
			
		

> We have certainly hit Platinum by now, in just five days, and the drive was supposed to last two weeks. Shall we set a new "Mithril" target?




I was thinking something along those lines. Maybe enough will be raised to pay for 2 years of hosting!


----------



## Piratecat

Right now we're just short of our Platinum Goal. What I think we'll do is call an "official" end to the formal drive at midnight PST on Tuesday night. That gives any remaining members who want to donate about 33 hours from now, and will likely help fund our hosting into 2006 - the new super-secret Mithral Goal! We'll still have some checks and donations coming in after that, of course, so we'll present an official total about two weeks from now.  In the mean time, though, we'll be preparing our new servers that you guys have made possible.

We'll start the "everyone who donated!" pdf prize awarding by next week. Because we want to make sure checks are in, we'll start limited pdf / hard copy prize awarding the day after we announce our official total. Any donations who reach me before that date will be included in the prizes.

If you wanted to donate but aren't able to by tomorrow night, I see three options!

- use the money to purchase product from the amazing publishers who donated prizes. Those guys rock.

- donate anyways, even though it's after the cut-off date; we'll still use your money towards servers and hosting. 

- use the money to buy Community Supporter memberships, which gives you cool benefits and also goes towards continued hosting and support.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Finally was able to make my $20 donation via Paypal today (had to go through the verification process).

Let's go Platinum!


----------



## Piratecat

Soooooo clooooose. . .

New prizes added in post #2!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Hmmm. Can't use Paypal, can't send a US cheque. Can I post something to Morrus in Sterling?


----------



## Krug

When the suggestion of another fund drive was sounded out, I had no doubt that EN Worlders and lurkers would respond in droves. 

Don't worry guys. If there's more money required next year for hosting, just let us know.


----------



## Alzrius

Krug said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys. If there's more money required next year for hosting, just let us know.




Amen to that! I'd spent most of my paycheck when the current fundraiser was announced, or I'd have donated a lot more. EN World could ask for donations annually, and I'd be racing to the mailbox to send in my money.


----------



## Piratecat

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Can't use Paypal, can't send a US cheque. Can I post something to Morrus in Sterling?




Only if it includes embarrassing photos.  

Five days. $11,000. A cubic buttload of prizes.  *We did it!*

We'll have a smaller fundraiser every year around this time, I suspect, for folks who want to participate - but this cash will buy us quite a new server. Holy cow, I can't wait. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Woo-hoo! Platinum!

To thank the fine folks who donated prizes, I am going to buy a Dungeon Crawl Classic from Goodman Games.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Alzrius

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll have a smaller fundraiser every year around this time




Wow, ask and ye shall receive!   

We made it to platinum! In less than half the alloted time! EN World is the great community on the internet! Huzzah!!!


----------



## Wolf72

hola PC,

I sent my check ($30.00) Friday afternoon, wanted to see if you rec'd it yet (only coming from upstate NY)

Wolf72

(EJ)


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> ... the new super-secret Mithral Goal!




I love that you spelled it right 

-Hyp.


----------



## NewJeffCTHome

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Only if it includes embarrassing photos.
> 
> Five days. $11,000. A cubic buttload of prizes.  *We did it!*
> 
> We'll have a smaller fundraiser every year around this time, I suspect, for folks who want to participate - but this cash will buy us quite a new server. Holy cow, I can't wait.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.




Congratulations on making it to Platinum.

I have no clue on this server stuff, but how long will it take to get your new dual servers up & running?  Just curious, as sometimes when I browse, it has gone really slow in the past.  I'm looking forward to the faster speed.


----------



## Piratecat

No promises yet, Jeff, but we're hoping by the first of the year.


----------



## Piratecat

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I sent my check ($30.00) Friday afternoon, wanted to see if you rec'd it yet (only coming from upstate NY)




An excellent question! Checks were received today from:

Umbran
Wolf72
(Anonymous)
Crothian
Nakia
Cthulhu's Librarian
Raging Epistaxis
Steve Jung
Steveroo
NTZ
Guy in Tacoma WA (no EN World ID!)
Robert in Addison (no EN World ID!)

Guy and Robert, if you have a chance drop me an email with your user name (if any.) Thanks!


----------



## mythusmage

P. Kitty, I recommend setting up an ongoing donation drive. For hosting, server upgrades, and new servers down the road. I can put in $10.00 on a monthly basis, and I wouldn't be surprised if others could add to that. That way ENWorld would have an emergency fund, just in case.

Oh, I got the new update for 93games' *Swing Bundle* (downloading as I type). Thing is, I never bought the original. Looks like some people are doing "stealth" prizes. If you bought a copy, see about getting the update. It's a 16 meg download BTW. If you got an unexpected goodie in your email from RPGNow, be aware it might have something to do with your donating to the cause.   

Last, but certainly not least, as a long time 'contributor' to ENWorld my thanks to all who donated. And to all who have contributed in their own way to this community


----------



## Master Gunns

*Donation outbound!*

Pirate Cat,
    Donation out via PayPal.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Money is tight with my upcoming wedding and building a new house but I'll put in $10US.  Sorry I couldn't donate more.  I figure the dollar/per EN World hour ratio I get is so low that I'm basically donating nothing anyway!

You should receive it in about 4 hours when I get home from work.

Oh, and as I am in Australia, I am happy only to be considered for the PDF prizes.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Teflon Billy

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> ...I am going to buy a Dungeon Crawl Classic from Goodman Games...




Pick up *Aerie of the Crow God* if you are just getting one, it's awesome.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Pick up *Aerie of the Crow God* if you are just getting one, it's awesome.



I bought that one as well as Dragonfiend Pact. I'm really looking forward to running them! (Edit: Maybe I'll run one of them as a PbP game on the new super-fast servers  )

Thanks again to all the publishers that pitched in on this.


----------



## rapt0r

$25 sent via PayPal today. Wish it were more, but I'm on a student budget, and I have to go out and buy Logic 7 this weekend. :\


----------



## Umbra

A big thank you to Mark Clover at Creative Mountain Games for the donation prize - the revised SRD 3.5 bundle.  I'm impressed!  Being able to wish around all the pdf's using links is brilliant. I've been putting off getting a laptop (I share a pc with my partner) but now I have to.    This will be a great resource at the table and for preparation.

Hey, Piratecat.  Perhaps another thread where people can gush about the prizes they receive.

Thank you again Mark for supporting ENWorld and the prize.


----------



## buzz

How are the prizes being sent out?


----------



## Morrus

Wahoo!  I can already see the new server in my mind.  It's very shiny...

Thank you so much, everyone.  I speak for myself and, I think, for everyone who uses this site.  Very soon, using this site will be fast, reliable and lag-free.

This really was quite the achievement.  Piratecat is already sending a cheque to Adlon so that he can begin shopping for server parts.  Once that's done, of course, the hard part remains - Thomas Heretic will be masterminding the migration of data over to the new system.  With luck, everything will go smoothly and we'll have the new setup up and running by the new year.

Thank you again, folks!


----------



## Psion

I did write a check, my wife is sending it today. Hope it's not to late. (You did say two weeks).


----------



## Wolf72

*check rec'd*

Thanks PC,

just wanted to make sure it arrived safe and sound.

EJ


----------



## der_kluge

I definitely want to see a picture of this thing once we get it installed. It would be nice to actually *see* ENWorld as a physical thing.  I ran a BBS in college that was really popular, and whenever a regular user would come over to my house, they'd see my computer sitting on the desk and they'd point and go, "ooh, is that the BBS?"

And to the guy who donated $23.42 - great, now we're going to have this grand total of some big number "and forty-two cents"!

On the anonymous $1100 donation.  Maybe Vin Diesel posts on here after all.   All I can say is wow!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And to the guy who donated $23.42 - great, now we're going to have this grand total of some big number "and forty-two cents"!




At least it was an auspicious number.  Given the crowd here, I'm surprised no one donated $6.66 or $13.13  

And I hope the $1100 wasn't someone who wanted to donate $11.00 and forgot the decimal point.


----------



## drothgery

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And to the guy who donated $23.42 - great, now we're going to have this grand total of some big number "and forty-two cents"!



Did someone set out to donate $23.42, or did they donate 20 Euros (or something like that), and that's what they ended up with after currency conversion fees?


----------



## Arholly

Well heck, I decided to finally do it as well and after chipping in for the server, got a CS account.  Tired of being an unproductive lurker...  

And I can't wait for the new servers...


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Check's in the mail!


----------



## Piratecat

Remember, Paypal takes a chunk out of every donation -- and both euros and Canadian dollars end up being converted. It makes for some weird math. 

I love the idea of posting a photo of the new machine.  

Psion, it's certainly not too late to write a check. We're stopping the "official" drive at midnight PST tonight, but we won't send out physical prizes until we have a total in two weeks (giving international checks a chance to get here.) If your money reaches me before Prize Day, you're a fundraiser!


----------



## Krug

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Remember, Paypal takes a chunk out of every donation -- and both euros and Canadian dollars end up being converted. It makes for some weird math.




For community supporter accts at RPGNow, does RPGNow take a 25-30% cut from the amount donated?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A cubic buttload of prizes.




What's that in metric?


----------



## Ghost2020

$25 on the way via paypal!!!  (J. Snyder)
Good job on the fundraising, this is a great site, keep up the good work!

I imagine we might have to start another thread for prize swapping when it comes time.


----------



## qstor

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Pick up *Aerie of the Crow God* if you are just getting one, it's awesome.




I'll have to pick one up too!

Congrads to everyone about reaching the top goal!

Mike


----------



## Sparky

Ok... NOW my pledge is on it's way to Kevin Kulp-with-a-'K'-this-time. Picky paypal.

Sheesh.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Piratecat said:
			
		

> An excellent question! Checks were received today from:
> 
> Robert in Addison (no EN World ID!)
> 
> Guy and Robert, if you have a chance drop me an email with your user name (if any.) Thanks!




Ahem.  Guess I shoulda put my name on there, huh?

-Rob in Addison


----------



## Piratecat

Checks in today from Sinistar, Seravin, Reddist, DaveStebbins, Olgar Shiverstone, and Weiknarf. Thank you, guys! New total:

*$12,194.97*

Lordy, lordy. 

I spent this morning talking to Adlon about the new servers. As soon as we hear about a possible donation of two Opterons (!), we'll finalize the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Piratecat

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Ahem.  Guess I shoulda put my name on there, huh?
> 
> -Rob in Addison




And hey, now I know your last name!


----------



## Turanil

Morrus said:
			
		

> Thank you again, folks!




And thanks to you Morrus, for your great site. Thanks for keeping it alive and growing. Enworld is my preferred place on the Internet: I spend much more time there than anywhere else.

Thanks.


----------



## Samothdm

*Shipping Costs*

I'll join the group who will be happy to pay the shipping costs _if_ I win something in the drawing that would require shipping.*

I would also be happy to donate a copy of the PDF I wrote for Mongoose but I'm not exactly sure how I would do that since I only freelanced for them.  I guess I could buy a copy and send the RPGNow link to some lucky winner???


* But it would be nice if the author/publisher/artist/someone would autograph it for me!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite

*I thought I was going to have to miss this...*

...but bad timing of unfortunate circumstances have forced me to empty my savings account, so I want to do something life-affirming and be part of keeping one of the major cornerstones of my day alive.

I'm writing out a check and sending in the  $25.00 that was in my checking account before I emptied my savings into it. ENWorld will help keep me sane for the next few days. I was planning to get a community supporter account next commission anyway, and I still will. But its good to be able to donate. 

Edit: I'm Sorrow The Man Bear's father... He's also going to donate $25.00 from his account. It'll come in the same envelope.


----------



## CobaltEarthgem

It's not much but my $10 is on it's way via PayPal.


----------



## Bog97th

GRATS!! GUYS! Been watching for the last few days after my donation to you all to see how it was going. You sites on my top 3 D&D sites with Mortality! Great site Great job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sparky

So when do we get the updated image of the thermometer shattering and spraying us all with tiny shards of glass?


----------



## Ed Cha

Congratulations and a pat on the back to all! I'm so glad to hear that EN World is going strong and that there are so many people who love this site so much. I'm sure this is because of all the great folks who help keep EN World running smoothly. It's so nice to see people offering their support, whether in a $10 donation, a $1000 donation, donated items, or just kind words!


----------



## xazil

I think whats wanted more than a photo of the new servers is a webcam showing them in place so people can watch them work. 

If they got stolen I wonder how many emails the Police would receive with attached photos.


----------



## Jon Potter

I sent in via PayPal what meager blood I could squeeze from the stone that is my bank account. I wish it could have been more given how useful this site has been to me over the last couple of years. :\


----------



## Kastil

Well my husband pointed this out to me ((AKA Hey honey!  Donate some money!)).  As soon as I can rob Peter to pay Paul and then kick Paul in the shin, effectively taking the money back and running, expect to see money coming your way.

I also want to continue being a Supporter to this fine establishment. :-D


----------



## SolitonMan

*Paypal clearance*

Hi,

I saw the drive and decided to make my move and finally become a community sponsor and slip a few bucks in towards the server.  But I see that the paypal payments I made haven't yet been cleared.  I just wanted to make sure that the pledge was included, and that I could soon have access to using the search feature!!  

Great job on the site and the drive, can't wait to see this place on a dual processor...

Peace,
Dave


----------



## Piratecat

PayPal is still plugging away, Dave! Your contribution isn't part of the total yet (we have about $320 in six e-checks that are still pending), but will be as soon as your bank releases the funds in the next few days. I'll  update the total as those checks clear.

Six hours to go until the official finish - woot! As I mentioned up-thread, folks will still be eligible for prizes if they get donations in before Prize Day (the unofficial end) two weeks from now. That'll give all checks a chance to arrive and clear. Right now, any money we get goes straight to faster hardware. Yeeeeesssss.


----------



## TroyXavier

Well, I sent my donation off just before the deadline.
I feel it's money well spent.


----------



## spectre72

Small donation on it's way via snail mail.

Congratulations on the faster server.

Scott


----------



## Piratecat

Krug said:
			
		

> For community supporter accts at RPGNow, does RPGNow take a 25-30% cut from the amount donated?




I'm not sure what percent they receive; I know it's relatively hefty, though. 

Two more hours before the official close!


----------



## Steve Jung

Sparky said:
			
		

> So when do we get the updated image of the thermometer shattering and spraying us all with tiny shards of glass?



Ooh. Don't forget the mercury. But, wow a thousand dollar donation. Someone must love us very much.


----------



## Piratecat

I've added a few more prizes before bedtime, including:

Mark Plemmons from Kenzerco has donated as one package:
*Deathright
Geanavue: the Stones of Peace
Salt and Sea Dogs: the Pirates of Tellene
Strength and Honor: the Mighty Hobgoblins of Tellene*​Ed Bourelle from Skeleton Key Games is offering pdfs of:
10 copies of *e-Adventure Tiles: Cave Details Volume 1* by Ed Bourelle
5 copies of *Animal Archives 1: North American Prehistoric Animals* by Jesse Mohn
5 copies of *Animal Archives 2: South American Animals* by Jesse Mohn
10 Copies of the forthcoming *Blackdyrge’s Bestiary Volume 1* by Aeryn Rudel with art by Ed Bourelle​Chad Justice at Mythic Dreams Studios has kindly donated 5 copies of *Spycraft: Dark Inheritance*.

Final count as we march towards a close: $12,400, although this will be altered by incoming checks. Holy cow!


----------



## BSF

It's great to be part of EN World!


----------



## Roman

I am a poor, struggling student trying desperately to save money for the next semester, but ENWorld is one of the sites I spend a lot of time on and has kept me entertained for a long time now. It has proved to be an invaluable resource for all things related to Roleplaying Games. Consequently, I would be interested in making a donation. Several questions I need to ask though (sorry if they have been answered before): 

1) Is it too late or can I still donate? 
2) As a foreign student in Canada, I am not eligible for a credit card and do not have a PayPal account. Hence I cannot donate through those means. Are there other ways of donating? Using a cheque would be optimal from my point of view - I would, however, need to know whom to make the cheque payable to, purpose to write on the cheque (I suppose 'donation for a new server' would do) and what address to send the cheque to. 

Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## Piratecat

You guys are going to want to read this post... because we might just have to canonize Elocin.  



			
				Roman said:
			
		

> 1) Is it too late or can I still donate?
> 2) As a foreign student in Canada, I am not eligible for a credit card and do not have a PayPal account. Hence I cannot donate through those means. Are there other ways of donating? Using a cheque would be optimal from my point of view - I would, however, need to know whom to make the cheque payable to, purpose to write on the cheque (I suppose 'donation for a new server' would do) and what address to send the cheque to.




Not too late at all. If you can write the check in US funds that'd save us some conversion costs on this end, but our bank can certainly make the transfer.  Please send the check to me; my address and the payment information can be found halfway down this announcement.

And thank you; at this point, we're pouring additional money into faster hardware. Fast and stable is good.


----------



## Seravin

Roman,
I think Piratecat moved the official close date to this evening.  That said, they know that checks are still in transit.

Piratecat also gave the address for all cheques in the Announcement thread
(reprinted here for your convenience).

EN World Server Fund
c/o Kevin Kulp
723 Beacon St
Newton, MA 02459

Make the check out to Kevin Kulp, and write “EN World server donation” on the memo line. Include your EN World user name (if any), email address and contact information, and we’ll email you a receipt.


----------



## Roman

Thank you Piratecat and Seravin! 

I will send the cheque tomorrow, as it is 00:12 in the morning here in Vancouver.

My cheques come from my Canadian dollar chequing account - I am not sure whether I can send directly US dollars and if so how. As you can see I have little experience in these matters, so any advice as to how to send U.S. dollars (since that is what you need it seems) rather than Canadian dollars would be appreciated. If I cannot send U.S. dollars I will still send Canadian ones - unless it is too much trouble on your end.


----------



## Piratecat

Nah, it's just trouble for the bank.  

Do whatever works for you, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Maldur

Wow, This Much Allready!!!!

:d


----------



## Wolf72

I want to see the thermometer pop!!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I want to see the thermometer pop!!!!



Here you go!


----------



## Henry

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I want to see the thermometer pop!!!!



 I thought about it, but didn't want to get the dragon-blood everywhere.


----------



## Hand of Evil

better this way...


----------



## thatdarncat

You know... that donation tracker needs to be an animated gif gushing red donation mercury out of it's broken top.



Edit: ............ok, if I hadn't been interupted by a customer, that would have been well timed and witty


----------



## pennywiz

_Sometimes (one wishes) a cigar is just a cigar. - Sigmundwiz_


----------



## SSquirrel

Ya know, THIS is why I love this community.  I saw the post Thursday night and the updates and I was just so thrilled.  Part of it is knowing I'll have a responsive site when trying to use the forums.  Part of it is just knowing how many people really appreciate this resource we all utilize.

 Sadly I haven't had the spare cash to even swing a community account, but that will be remedied probly next month *grin*  Congratulations MOrrus, Piratecat and company!

 Hagen


----------



## Angcuru

Holy crap!

I love this place.  

*leaps onto bandwagon, hands driver 25 bucks*


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Wow, this is amazing.  

I am so looking forward to the new year and the ability to check out many of the story hours that I have not just because it is too time consuming to wait for page after page to load while searching for the next entry (which is already easier thanks to the search function from my shiny new CS account).


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I'm Sorrow The Man Bear's father... He's also going to donate $25.00 from his account. It'll come in the same envelope.





I would have posted myself but I was on my way out the door for work. And after that... I slept. So, yeah. Way to go man, many years of good luck, and I hope the little that I could give helps....


_EN WORLD HIGH-SCHOOL FOOTBALL ROCKS!!!_


----------



## maransreth

BUMP

Found the thread midway on the second page   , so just bumping it to the top so others can easily find it.  

Perhaps Piratecat can give us an update of what has been received since the official closing and to let us know what else is happening with the drive.


----------



## Piratecat

Not to worry. It's okay for this thread to slip down for now; we'll start pdf prize distribution next week, and then it will be active enough.  

I've sent a check to Adlon to get him started with the server. He isn't going to actually shop until early next week, when (fingers crossed!) he receives our new processors from Elocin. Once he gets those via Fedex he'll go after the rest of the components we need.  I have to follow up, but our backup Gateway should be on its way to him about now, too. 

Meanwhile, the PayPal donations are just about done (I got one from Angcuru yesterday!). I also got just one check in yesterday, so I'll update figures this afternoon after today's mail arrives.


----------



## Piratecat

Brief update - I need to doublecheck, but I think we've hit $13,000! Details Monday. 

Here's our quick list of what happens when:

- By midweek Adlon will have both purchase funds and the Opteron processors that Elocin has gotten for us (yay, Elocin!) He's pricing and checking specs on components right now. This means that unless something goes wrong, he should be constructing the first server next week.

- The donated Gateway that we'll use as a co-server is going straight to Adlon; it's on my list to find out when that ships. Once it does, we'll have some customization to do (adding RAM, etc.)

- I have about another $500 of contributions in checks that came in Saturday. I have to sort, post and deposit those. I'll do that Monday, and announce who they are from here.

- I have email addresses for most contributors. We'll get those to the "everyone wins a pdf!" publishers early this week. If I don't have an email address (say, from some folks who sent checks) I'll note it in this thread.  Prize-wise, we'll distribute the remaining prizes in a week and a half. Thanks, publishers and contributors!

- After the servers are built and tested, then we tackle data transfer. More on that as it gets closer.


----------



## EricNoah

Thanks again, Kevin, for being the go-to guy on this -- we are all in good paws!


----------



## johnsemlak

PC

You've probably got loads of checks to sort but did you get my modest amount?

I definitely want to give a thumbs up for this fund-raiser--very well organized and transparent.  And obviously successful.


----------



## Piratecat

Sparky, did you just donate? If so, could you please drop me an email at kevin AT kulp DOT org? I have a question.  Thanks!

John, I haven't gotten yours yet; international mail can sometimes be slow. I'll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Piratecat

Update! We got 17 checks in during the past few days, from:

Prince of Happiness
Vrecknidj
Troy Xavier
Orchid Blossom & Ao the Overkitty
Sorrow the Man-Bear
Dr. Anomalous
Spectre72
Alzrius
Brother & Lady Shatterstone
Psion
Magus Coeruleus
painandgreed
Big B
Tortoise
Travellin_Jack
Lord Zardoz

We also got a check from Brian Howard, who didn't give me a user name or an email. Brian, let me know who you post as!  

This brings our total up to *$13,084!*


----------



## Sparky

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sparky, did you just donate? If so, could you please drop me an email at kevin AT kulp DOT org? I have a question.  Thanks!
> 
> John, I haven't gotten yours yet; international mail can sometimes be slow. I'll let you know as soon as I do.




I did. I also got your email. I've replied to it, but if it's easier you can respond here. I wasn't clear - do I need to PayPal again? My account is now updated with the proper addresses and other data. Just let me know.

Thanks and sorry for the trouble.

-Sparky


----------



## Wystan

Bump

Reminding us of the wonders of Good Community and comradarie


----------



## Piratecat

Darn tootin'.  Whatever that means.

Adlon has received the processors from Elocin, and has confirmed that we can use them in a dual board (so we don't have to buy a $1600 board!) He still hasn't gotten my check that was mailed on Monday, but I'm hoping it reaches him today. 

This weekend I tackle the prize lists.


----------



## Brund the Decrepit

So did you hit them with a flying body tackle or did they fight back??

 


-Brund


----------



## Piratecat

Total on 11/23: Three hundred and seventy five people have donated $13,310. This is 333 people donating via PayPal and 42 people donating via check or money order. The last checks to come in have been from Greymist, Blackdirge and John Semlak.

I am sending the list of everyone's email to Alsih2o. He'll pass this along to the publishers who have donated free pdfs for everyone (we love you guys!). There are a few people who sent checks whose email I'm missing; I'll note those names here as I come across them.

Once Thanksgiving is over, we'll be distributing other prizes. 

Other updates - we're worried that the donated Gateway server might not be possible, but that's still up in the air. We're hoping it'll come through! Details as we have them.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I am sending the list of everyone's email to Alsih2o. He'll pass this along to the publishers who have donated free pdfs for everyone (we love you guys!).




On a side note, I am happy to say that Bad Axe Games' contribution of our complete catalog of print products will now, as of today, include _*Slavelords of Cydonia*_! 

Wulf


----------



## Teflon Billy

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> On a side note, I am happy to say that Bad Axe Games' contribution of our complete catalog of print products will now, as of today, include _*Slavelords of Cydonia*_!
> 
> Wulf




SWEET


----------



## Wystan

Bumpity Bumpity Bump.....

Is there a Complete list of Companies that donated Stickied anywhere?


----------



## Piratecat

Wystan, 2nd post of this thread. We'll be making a special page for them as well, so that people can reference it later and easily find links to their sites.  

Hey, Brian from Oklahoma and Guy from Tacoma - I don't have your email addresses or user names! Please drop me an email or post here.


----------



## Citizen Mane

This should be accurate as far as the 10th of November.  I don't think there's anything more recent compiled.  At least not that I've seen.

Nick


----------



## Piratecat

Except for the two people mentioned above, I've sent off everyone's email to Alsih2o. He'll distribute these to the publishers who have promised pdf's to everyone (if you like these, tell your friends! I'd loooove to see these guys get a sales boost from their kindness.) If you don't get emails about these, please let us know here; sometimes spam filters block the emails.


----------



## Vlos

PC - Anychance we can get the distributors who are going to be sending out the emails to format them with a specific Header/subject?

I ask this because I get way too much junk mail and don't want to delete "You won a prize- click here" when its actually something I want, as compared to the 10000000 other emails I don't want.

Maybe something like: 

  EnWorld Server Drive: <vendor> Prize!

Just to make it easier to sort out.

Would greatly appreciate it!

Vlos


----------



## Piratecat

I'm not sure we have any control of that, but it's a great idea. Mind you, when I've received pdf product in the past the links are usually pretty distinctive.


----------



## Nifft

Sorry if it's been mentioned -- the thread's gotten a tad thick -- but you _did_ roll actual dice when randomly distributing prizes, right? _Right?!_

 -- N


----------



## Roman

Erm, I kind of got busy with work and did not yet send my cheque yet... Is it still possible to send it now, or are donations completely over?


----------



## Steverooo

*Just in case anybody cares...*

I got an E-mail from CMG's Mark, today, confirming E-mail addresses...


----------



## Piratecat

Roman said:
			
		

> Erm, I kind of got busy with work and did not yet send my cheque yet... Is it still possible to send it now, or are donations completely over?




Not quite too late! Email me with details so that I can include you in prize drawing.


----------



## Krieg

Steverooo said:
			
		

> I got an E-mail from CMG's Mark, today, confirming E-mail addresses...





Ditto


----------



## johnsemlak

Is it possible to see some sort of list of prize winners, so we know what (if anything) to expect ?


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*I got a prize*

I got the SRD 3.5 Revised from Creative Mountain Games today.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## jgbrowning

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> On a side note, I am happy to say that Bad Axe Games' contribution of our complete catalog of print products will now, as of today, include _*Slavelords of Cydonia*_!
> 
> Wulf




Not to mimic TB, but SWEET!

joe b.


----------



## alsih2o

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Is it possible to see some sort of list of prize winners, so we know what (if anything) to expect ?




 The list is massive, and positioned itself on a holiday.We promise to have something to you soon. 

 With over 300 donors and tons more prizes all that has been definitely done is the "Everyone gets one" list. Individual prizes for donors will be decided in the coming week.


----------



## TroyXavier

haven't seen an email.  (stupid yahoo filters)


----------



## Jupp

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I got the SRD 3.5 Revised from Creative Mountain Games today.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Same here. Great stuff, those Revised PDFs!


----------



## Nightcloak

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I got the SRD 3.5 Revised from Creative Mountain Games today.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Ditto.

plus I bought another bundle to support CMG


----------



## Piratecat

CMG rocks my world.

As Alsih2o said, we haven't announced the unique prizes yet. We'll do that in this coming week now that the US holidays are over.

As far as server acquisition is concerned, we're a week behind where we hoped to be. The check I sent Adlon didn't arrive for ten days, and when it did it turned out to have been completely ripped in half by the post office... envelope, letter, check, everything! Very frustrating. Adlon has a second check in hand, though, so we're back on track.

Still no word on the donated Gateway, but it's likely that our member was on vacation this last week. I'll call him tomorrow to make sure it's still possible.


----------



## reveal

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I got the SRD 3.5 Revised from Creative Mountain Games today.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Unfortunately, I purchased it about a month ago. Fortunately, it was at a great deal and it's a great product, so it's no big loss.


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> CMG rocks my world.




It's how we do, as it were. (...just glad to help...) 

As always,
Mark
_Friends Made, Games Played, Worlds Rocked_ 



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I purchased it about a month ago. Fortunately, it was at a great deal and it's a great product, so it's no big loss.




I've got you and a few other folks (those who already have everything, or nearly everything) on my short list for a _future consideration_...


----------



## Krieg

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> plus I bought another bundle to support CMG




Double Ditto.


----------



## Angcuru

Heya Mark.  

Just got your e-mail about me winning a prize and all that.  I do very little gaming these days (), so it'd be nice if you could forward my prize to someone else, so it gets some good use. 

(Also sent you an e-mail saying basically the same thing, so disregard this post or that e-mail, whichever.  )


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> plus I bought another bundle to support CMG




Same here.  Since Mark was generous enough to give a free copy of his revised SRD to *every single donator* and not just 5 copies as he originally promised I think that we should try and return some of that kindness.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## fafhrd

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Same here.  Since Mark was generous enough to give a free copy of his revised SRD to *every single donator* and not just 5 copies as he originally promised I think that we should try and return some of that kindness.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Just thought I'd add to the chorus.


----------



## Angcuru

Wow.  That Mark is a really generous guy.  When I got that e-mail I figured I won a PDF I would sadly never get a chance to use.  But to my surprise....


----------



## Yig

Got the email and the bundle from Mark too.

Wow.

Many thanks Mark.

I will buy something from CMG in the near future.


----------



## Zappo

I got the mail and answered back with my screen name. Mark roolz.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Except for the two people mentioned above, I've sent off everyone's email to Alsih2o. He'll distribute these to the publishers who have promised pdf's to everyone (if you like these, tell your friends! I'd loooove to see these guys get a sales boost from their kindness.) If you don't get emails about these, please let us know here; sometimes spam filters block the emails.



PCat, as per my request on my donation, please do *not* include for any gifts.  
Thank you.


----------



## Psion

I didn't get an email from Mark.


----------



## Belen

Hey PC,

I have not received anything yet, including anything from CMG.  I was wondering what to do about it and if I should give you guys a different e-mail.  Any thoghts?

Dave


----------



## Aristotle

I got my email from CMG and sent in my order. I went with both bundles as well. I want to support the folks who make our site great... and I figure with that many items I'll get a good introduction to the CMG product line.


----------



## Piratecat

My guess is that Mark isn't sending out mass confirmation emails, so he hasn't gotten through the huge 390 person list yet. I'll let him confirm or deny. A huge thank you to people who are purchasing CMG products as a way of saying thanks... you guys rock.

HoE, I apologize, but you're on the list for the pdfs. If you choose not to take any, just don't respond to those emails.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite

Payday is tomorrow, so I'll download the CMG prize, then purchase the bundle, then cruise over to CMG to check out what else I can buy.


----------



## Trainz

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Same here.  Since Mark was generous enough to give a free copy of his revised SRD to *every single donator* and not just 5 copies as he originally promised I think that we should try and return some of that kindness.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I have worked a bit with Mark on various projects, and let me add a big thanks in advance for those wishing to support CMG. It took literally thousands of hours to create the SRD bundle, and I just can't fathom how long and hard it must have been at times to work on it.

Mark asked me to _test_ some hyperlinks in a _few_ of the SRD pdf's, and just doing that took me more or less 20 hours. It's huge.

Thanks Mark !


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My guess is that Mark isn't sending out mass confirmation emails, so he hasn't gotten through the huge 390 person list yet. I'll let him confirm or deny. A huge thank you to people who are purchasing CMG products as a way of saying thanks... you guys rock.




Yup!  Big list and as I go through it I am taking time to break for incoming emails also.

However...

Belen - I definitely sent you and email.  Care to email me from another address than yahoo?   ( Mark (at) CreativeMountainGames (dot) com )

Psion - Are you eligible for contests and prizes as an erstwhile EN World employee?

DocAnom- Once you get your FREE bundle, and purchase the other bundle, you'll have pretty much all that is available to date...so there won't be much else to search around for, except you would do well to sign up on my message boards.   Customers who are also signed up on my boards are going to be in for a very nice surprise in the not too distant future...  

*BTW*, Thank you to everyone who is also purchasing the additional Bundle!  I think you'll find it to be a remarkably great deal and worth getting NOW...especially with my rent due and several hungry wolves howling for their share of my oh-so-tender hide.   (Plus, the special offer is not going to be available for long.  _I'm running out of virtual stock!_  )

Thank you, thank you, thank you, to everyone for their support of CMG and especially EN World (which is actually a direct support of ALL small press and e-publishing companies!)


----------



## Umbran

Mark said:
			
		

> *BTW*, Thank you to everyone who is also purchasing the additional Bundle!




I'd put this in e-mail, but the answer might be useful to many folks...

Your e-mail talks about getting the additional bundle using PayPal.  Is there a way for those who don't use that service to purchase the bundle?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Piratecat said:
			
		

> HoE, I apologize, but you're on the list for the pdfs. If you choose not to take any, just don't respond to those emails.



Not an issue.


----------



## Psion

Mark said:
			
		

> Psion - Are you eligible for contests and prizes as an erstwhile EN World employee?




Employee? 

I'm a staff member/volunteer. If whatever contributers out there feel that my staff position disqualifies me from being a benificiary of their lovin', then by all means feel free to do as your intentions dictate with no fear of ire from me.

But I had hoped to get in on the lovin'.


----------



## Mark

Umbran said:
			
		

> I'd put this in e-mail, but the answer might be useful to many folks...
> 
> Your e-mail talks about getting the additional bundle using PayPal.  Is there a way for those who don't use that service to purchase the bundle?




Not sure how.  This is a special offer that is only available through my site and I have no other means.

If you haven't used Paypal in a while, you might want to check it out again.  They changed a lot over the last couple of years, especially since their merger with ebay.  If you don't mind using a credit card online, it is as safe as any other method.  Personally, I use a debit card online, rather than a regular credit card.

I guess if someone wanted to send a check that could be arranged but given the low cost of the materials I'm not sure it makes much sense to do it that way.  Anyway, I don't want anyone to do anything they don't feel comfortable doing but millions and millions of people use ebay and paypal every day without trouble.

(Before someone else decides to post about it, I do know some folks will never use it for their own reasons, and I am sure that they are probably quite justified but let's not let this thread get bogged down in a Paypal = good/bad thingy, please.  I'd hate for the thread to get derailed with bad feelings while so much goodness has been shared so far.)


----------



## Crothian

Psion said:
			
		

> Employee?
> 
> I'm a staff member/volunteer. If whatever contributers out there feel that my staff position disqualifies me from being a benificiary of their lovin', then by all means feel free to do as your intentions dictate with no fear of ire from me.
> 
> But I had hoped to get in on the lovin'.




I want some lovin' too!!


----------



## Piratecat

So folks know - anyone who donated is eligible, whether they have an official role at EN World or not. That includes Psion, Crothian... heck, even me!


----------



## Teflon Billy

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Same here.  Since Mark was generous enough to give a free copy of his revised SRD to *every single donator*...




 

Holy crap!


----------



## Mark

Psion said:
			
		

> Really, I use the solevoir/sage SRD and am pretty happy with it, so it wouldn't be any skin off my back...




Speaking of lovin'.  Nice touch.  A little grease with that next time, eh?



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I want some lovin' too!!




I'll bet you do.  Of course, you'll be posting about it all over the place... 



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> So folks know - anyone who donated is eligible, whether they have an official role at EN World or not. That includes Psion, Crothian... heck, even me!




Says you! 



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Holy crap!




_Would those of you in the Boy Wonder auditions please stick to the scripts passed out to you in the lobby..._


----------



## Teflon Billy

Any way I could get a list of the winners of my prizes so I can contact them?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Any way I could get a list of the winners of my prizes so I can contact them?




This would be great for me too. (Not TB's winners, but my winners)


----------



## Piratecat

I'll do so with every donor! This will happen by Wednesday, once I'm finished dividing prizes. There's a lot more to keep track of than I initially guessed.


----------



## Elocin

Well I just got one of my prizes (THANK YOU MONTE FOR SIGNING MINE!!!!!!!!! I might have to put it in a glass case now and worship it) and I will be getting all of the CMG prizes in a day or so, once I get up off my lazy arse.

Anyway, I again want to thank Morrus, Piratecat, MONTE!!, Alisho and the rest for helping in this fund drive, you guys rock.  I was just glad there was something I could do to help out my home away from home.


----------



## fafhrd

*circles the thread like a hungry vulture*

Hey Piratecat, I don't mean to torment you in the midst of your labors, but is there any chance of you slipping in an update on how tallys are going etc?


----------



## Piratecat

Stupid real life! I'm juggling job stuff with server acquisition with prize awarding with home responsibilities with Ceramic DM deadlines. Yowsa. I apologize for running late. Here's the latest:

- Adlon has the server money and the flu. Only one will be used to speed up the site. Only one will slow him down as he does the work. Can you guess which is which?  

- We ARE getting the Gateway - yay! My emails to the donator were getting shunted into spam for some reason, but a phone call straightened things out. It is being shipped to Adlon on Friday. He'll then get new RAM for it, and anything else it needs.

- I have the roughly 375 donators printed out, along with the prize lists, and I'm going through and marking who is getting what. This requires a fair amount of cross-checking due to some peoples' requests to only get pdfs, and because email addresses and user names don't always line up. When I'm done two things will happen:

1. I'll email everyone to tell them about their prize(s). If needed, I'll request your address.

2. I'll split up the master list and sort if by prize publisher. I'll then send it to Alsih2o who will either send out the books himself or send it on to the fantastic publishers. For some prizes I'll send them myself -- for instance, I just got a box with Denizens of Avadnu books that someone will need to peel out of my sweaty little hands.


----------



## fafhrd

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Stupid real life! I'm juggling job stuff with server acquisition with prize awarding with home responsibilities with Ceramic DM deadlines. Yowsa. I apologize for running late.




We're all glad that you have your priorities straight.   
Thanks for putting in the hard work.


----------



## BSF

I just wanted to pipe in and join the chorus.  Mark at Creative Mountain Games is a great guy.  The SRD bundle is a terrific tool.  Burn it all to CD and take it with you wherever you go.  Need to do some statblocks at work during lunch?  Copy/Paste from the monster stat block PDF.  At the park with a laptop and you just had that inspiration for a RBDM moment?  Start building an NPC with everything.  Not sure how that spell works that you think will save your groups bacon in the dramatic battle tonight?  Look it up real quick.

Sure it doesn't have the same 'heft factor' of the books.  Nor are PDF's always easier to browse and read.  But Mark has done a damn fine job with his cross-linking at making the whole thing easier to use.


----------



## Piratecat

Update - I've randomly assigned close to 200 prizes, with lots left to go! I didn't want anyone to think I was shirking.  

At this rate, though, prize lists won't go out until next week -- it depends how quickly folks get back to me when I ask for their address. I'm going to take slightly longer and do this properly, making it easy for Clay and the publishers to make mailing labels. There's a lot to go out!

As I said, I'll let people know by email what they've won so that they know to expect it. Thanks for being patient as I get this done.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Thank you Santa Cat!  We all know how hard you and the elves are working at this time of year.


----------



## TroyXavier

Hopefully getting them in time for Christmas.


----------



## Alzrius

PC, any chance you could really quickly update the second post on this thread so that people will know that Mark from CMG is giving *every single donator* a copy of the Revised SRD Bundle? Generosity like that needs to be broadcast to the world!


----------



## spectre72

How is the Prize Distribution and Server purchase going?

Any update?

Scott


----------



## Piratecat

All righty. I'm sick as a dog following the con this weekend - I slept for 13 hours last night, and still feel lousy - but I'm trundling right along with prizes. Another 40 or so were assigned, with a rapidly diminishing amount still to go. Hey, if you think I don't have your address - if you used PayPal and didn't include it - you can save me time by emailing it to me at kevin AT kulp DOT org. 

Adlon is feeling better and has a bunch of stuff picked out and/or ordered. A more reasonable estimate of our "go live" date is early January... the holidays are going to mess things up, obviously.


----------



## spectre72

Hope you feel better.

I am in the same boat since everyone here at work is sick including me   

Was not trying to push anything, but was curious how everything was going...

Especially the new server (it is the IS geek in me).

So get well, and thanks for the update as to how everything is going.

Can't wait for the new server   

Scott


----------



## Mark

Alzrius said:
			
		

> PC, any chance you could really quickly update the second post on this thread so that people will know that Mark from CMG is giving *every single donator* a copy of the Revised SRD Bundle? Generosity like that needs to be broadcast to the world!




Nope.  Don't do that.  Only some folks are receiving that as a prize.  I won't get into all of the details of who is getting what or why, there are many reasons, but it certainly wouldn't do to give someone a prize they have already purchased, for instance.


----------



## alsih2o

spectre72 said:
			
		

> (it is the IS geek in me).
> 
> Scott




 There are two "Be" words in that sentence to me.

 Now, I know there aren't supposed to be. In fact, I know there aren't. But there should be some kind of linkie pop-up thing every time one of you (you being tech people who talk in unfinished jumble puzzles) uses an abbreviation.

 Listening to folks talk parts and server details left me wanting justification for every little number and letter. "A 2200 is 13 times bigger than a 14550 with XT of HOOPTIE whazza!"

 I am glad they do it, and they get very excited, but it is like visiting a Russian conference on arctic paleoarcheology...I get nothing from it.


----------



## guedo79

Pssst

*slips Alsih2o a card*

IS = Information Systems

Meaning computers, servers, phones, and all that tech junk.


----------



## spectre72

We all use those abbreviations to confuse our employers for the goal of extracting more money from them since it sounds so confusing/important.

Sorry if anyone was confused but it is hard to get out of that mode when it is how everything is done each day.

And I did mean Information Systems when I uses IS.

Scott the database dweeb


----------



## alsih2o

spectre72 said:
			
		

> Sorry if anyone was confused but it is hard to get out of that mode when it is how everything is done each day.




 No apology required, I see it as amusing and entertaining as well as confusing.


----------



## reveal

alsih2o said:
			
		

> No apology required, I see it as amusing and entertaining as well as confusing.




Who said what now?


----------



## TDRandall

spectre72 said:
			
		

> We all use those abbreviations to confuse our employers for the goal of extracting more money from them since it sounds so confusing/important.




Pfftt....  in this neck of the woods it's the managers that have the upper hand in confusing jargon.  We've been fed a consistent (yet strangely unsatisfying) high levels of corporate speak BS (no, I will NOT expand that one out, you'll just have to guess    ) which they claim justifies their bonuses while us peons at best get no raises and pehaps even demoted/pay cuts.

Yea, verily.  TOXIC levels of methane producing stuff!


----------



## Mark

Some people haven't replied to the email that I have sent.  It may be that they were eaten by spam filters or that I don't have your email or any number of reasons.  Please email me if you should be on the list of donators but haven't received an email from me.

( Mark (at) CreativeMountainGames (dot) com )

I hope you know how to make that email address work. 


(No.  Please don't post it here to prove how clever you are...)


----------



## Piratecat

Thanks, Mark!

Okay, I'm back on track. I'll have the last of the prizes assigned tonight before I go to bed, and I'll notify publishers tomorrow. To save time, I'm going to give the publishers/prize distributors the email addresses in those cases where I don't have addresses. (Thanks to those folks who emailed me there's, incidentally!)

For the most part, prizes will remain anonymous. There are a few cases where this isn't the case (Phil Reed's pdf, for instance), and people are welcome to cheer all they want when they hear from me.

On a tech side - I have verbal confirmation that guardian angels are giving us the Gateway, but we haven't received it yet; I just left a voice mail checking on timing. Adlon is back on his feet and finishing the buy list. We've upgraded the card we intend to use, in order to get maximum benefit out of the fast drives and processors.


----------



## reveal

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm back on track. I'll have the last of the prizes assigned tonight before I go to bed, and I'll notify publishers tomorrow. To save time, I'm going to give the publishers/prize distributors the email addresses in those cases where I don't have addresses. (Thanks to those folks who emailed me there's, incidentally!)




This may be a stupid question but if we purchased a Community Supporter Account do you have our addresses already?


----------



## Piratecat

Nope, I don't; all that stuff goes to Morrus. Good question, though!


----------



## philreed

Piratecat said:
			
		

> For the most part, prizes will remain anonymous. There are a few cases where this isn't the case (Phil Reed's pdf, for instance), and people are welcome to cheer all they want when they hear from me.




I'm ready . . . if my hand falls off while I write this I'm gonna have to get a new one. Any ideas where to look for a hand?


----------



## reveal

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't; all that stuff goes to Morrus. Good question, though!




In that case, I just sent a PM with my addy.


----------



## Mark

philreed said:
			
		

> I'm ready . . . if my hand falls off while I write this I'm gonna have to get a new one. Any ideas where to look for a hand?




_First place to check is the end of your other arm..._


----------



## reveal

Mark said:
			
		

> _First place to check is the end of your other arm..._




_Boo! Get off the stage!_


----------



## Mark

reveal said:
			
		

> _Boo! Get off the stage!_




_I'm here, all we*a*k..._


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark!
> 
> Okay, I'm back on track. I'll have the last of the prizes assigned tonight before I go to bed, and I'll notify publishers tomorrow. To save time, I'm going to give the publishers/prize distributors the email addresses in those cases where I don't have addresses. (Thanks to those folks who emailed me there's, incidentally!)
> 
> For the most part, prizes will remain anonymous. There are a few cases where this isn't the case (Phil Reed's pdf, for instance), and people are welcome to cheer all they want when they hear from me.
> 
> On a tech side - I have verbal confirmation that guardian angels are giving us the Gateway, but we haven't received it yet; I just left a voice mail checking on timing. Adlon is back on his feet and finishing the buy list. We've upgraded the card we intend to use, in order to get maximum benefit out of the fast drives and processors.




Hey Piratecat,

Were there any other PDF prizes that were given to all donators besides the SRD Bundle given out by the very generous Mark at Creative Mountain Games?

I thought that there was at least one other (Le Games?) but I have not received an e-mail from anyone else besides Mark.  Did I miss some e-mails or has nothing been sent yet?  Just curious.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Piratecat

I'll refer that question to our handsome and courteous prize coordinator, Mr. Alsih2o.


----------



## mythusmage

Just got the CMG version of the revised SRD. Worth, as far as I know, more than I donated for the server. Nothing from alsih2o on the other hand. In any case, ENWorld and I came out ahead thanks to people's generosity.


----------



## alsih2o

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Just got the CMG version of the revised SRD. Worth, as far as I know, more than I donated for the server. Nothing from alsih2o on the other hand. In any case, ENWorld and I came out ahead thanks to people's generosity.




 Noone should be looking for anything from me, I am distributing nothing but some hardcopies. I send the winners loist to the publishers and they distribute the prizes. 

 On that line, the folks from Inner Circle games have just decided to go ahead and give every donor a copy of "Legends of Avadnu"! Look out for an email from them.


----------



## alsih2o

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I thought that there was at least one other (Le Games?) but I have not received an e-mail from anyone else besides Mark.  Did I miss some e-mails or has nothing been sent yet?  Just curious.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




 Mr Le of The Le Games will be distributing PDFs to the winners as soon as he returns from vacation from what I hear. 

 The folks at Ancient Awakenings will be sending out prizes to all who donated $10 or more. 

 That is all for the everyone list. 

 There are other donors who are sending out 100 or more books, which is awe-inspiring in and of itself.


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> On a tech side - I have verbal confirmation that guardian angels are giving us the Gateway, but we haven't received it yet; I just left a voice mail checking on timing. Adlon is back on his feet and finishing the buy list. We've upgraded the card we intend to use, in order to get maximum benefit out of the fast drives and processors.




_I wonder how the upgrade will affect Crothian's postcount...?_


----------



## Crothian

Mark said:
			
		

> _I wonder how the upgrade will affect Crothian's postcount...?_




this Challenge will be answered!!!


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

alsih2o said:
			
		

> There are other donors who are sending out 100 or more books, which is awe-inspiring in and of itself.




You want awe-inspiring? Try sharing your home with hundreds of stirges and minotaurs. I'm really looking forward to getting that list of donors so that I can inflict all these monsters on someone else!


----------



## alsih2o

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> You want awe-inspiring? Try sharing your home with hundreds of stirges and minotaurs. I'm really looking forward to getting that list of donors so that I can inflict all these monsters on someone else!




I wonder if stirge guano makes better gunpowder?


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> I wonder if stirge guano makes better gunpowder?




Think what it does to the Fireball spells!!!


----------



## JVisgaitis

OK. I just sent out the email to everyone on the list so they can claim their free PDF of Legends of Avadnu. If you don't receive the email within the next 12 hours, drop me a line at jvisgaitis7icirclegames.com. Just remove the "7" and replace with an "@". Be advised, you must claim your prize by midnight this Sunday.


----------



## mythusmage

alsih2o said:
			
		

> I wonder if stirge guano makes better gunpowder?




Try minotaur. They're more volatile.


----------



## Turjan

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> OK. I just sent out the email to everyone on the list so they can claim their free PDF of Legends of Avadnu.




Hey, that's a great looking product . If I ever play an epic game, this might come in handy . Thank you very much for your generosity !

Btw, although I did not get your e-mail, I got the download link from Piratecat's reply (found that one in my spam folder ), so this has been taken care of .


----------



## Piratecat

Turjan said:
			
		

> Btw, although I did not get your e-mail, I got the download link from Piratecat's reply (found that one in my spam folder), so this has been taken care of.




I suspect that spam filters ate the first email from a couple of folks. If anyone got neither Jeffrey's nor my email, let me know.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Turjan said:
			
		

> Hey, that's a great looking product . Thank you very much for your generosity !




No problem. I just want you guys to get some use out of it. If you do have a chance to use it, please drop us a line on our forums at: http://p208.ezboard.com/btheinnercircle and let us know what you think.


----------



## Alzrius

I just wanted to add my thanks also for the copy of _Legends of Avadnu_. The artwork is beautiful and the monsters are inspired! I'm definately using the Lumina in my next game that involves epic PCs. Thanks again!


----------



## Bigwilly

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> OK. I just sent out the email to everyone on the list so they can claim their free PDF of Legends of Avadnu.




Just wanted to add my thanks for sending me a copy of this book. 

Bigwilly


----------



## mythusmage

I was in the middle of downloading Avadnu when I got disconnected. Re-connected, but couldn't resume download. Then the browser crashes. Re-start, re-connect, and get to ENWorld to post this message.

Here is my curse upon the jerk who caused the disconnect.

May he get rabies1, be allergic to the vaccine, and be constantly interrupted in the process of dying from now until the end of time.

1Rabies does nasty things neurologically.


----------



## der_kluge

I'm just not getting any of this stuff.  What email address do you guys have for me?  First it was Mark's, then I didn't get the Avadnu one, and now I'm not seeing PirateCat's.  PC - can you resend?  curtis.bennett at gmail.com


----------



## JVisgaitis

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I was in the middle of downloading Avadnu when I got disconnected. Re-connected, but couldn't resume download.




Were you able to get it? If not, let me know and I'll send you a comp copy link from RPGNow. Just send me an email or a pm.


----------



## JVisgaitis

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm just not getting any of this stuff.  What email address do you guys have for me?




I just have a long list of emails. No names. I just sent you the original email to the gmail address.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

The Avadnu book is very cool.  Something I'd love to unleash as a DM, but not hand to the DM to have unleashed upon us.


----------



## Wolf72

*midnight on sunday???*

my email says midnight of the 13th (monday) ... which is it?  I'd like to wait until tomorrow (monday) and download it on my home computer instead of my GF's (not that she doesn't have the room).


----------



## Trainz

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> OK. I just sent out the email to everyone on the list so they can claim their free PDF of Legends of Avadnu. If you don't receive the email within the next 12 hours, drop me a line at jvisgaitis7icirclegames.com. Just remove the "7" and replace with an "@". Be advised, you must claim your prize by midnight this Sunday.




Thank you very much. It's a very cool book...

... that my players will eventually despise !


----------



## alsih2o

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm just not getting any of this stuff.  What email address do you guys have for me?  First it was Mark's, then I didn't get the Avadnu one, and now I'm not seeing PirateCat's.  PC - can you resend?  curtis.bennett at gmail.com




That is not one of the emails on the list. Did you paypal with a different Email? Is that the email listed with your ENWorld Id?

 I would hate to see soemone left out over a silly error, but man- you should see this monster list. Mistakes WILL be made. 

 Edit: Di Kluge, the email we have for you starts with Die_Kluge. Is this part of the confusion? Email me at myscreename@midsouth.rr.com to get the whole email addy we used, I would hate to broadcast it here.


----------



## Mark

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Edit: Di Kluge, the email we have for you starts with Die_Kluge. Is this part of the confusion?




I think that was part of the difficulty that he and I worked through.  Hopefully he'll see this and email you to get it cleared up too everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> my email says midnight of the 13th (monday) ... which is it?  I'd like to wait until tomorrow (monday) and download it on my home computer instead of my GF's (not that she doesn't have the room).




Sorry about that. Midnight on Monday. Wanted to give people an extra day in case they were using their work email or if they were away for the weekend.


----------



## mythusmage

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. Midnight on Monday. Wanted to give people an extra day in case they were using their work email or if they were away for the weekend.




Check your private messages.


----------



## Piratecat

Curtis, I used whichever email your Paypal came from; we'll straighten out whichever glitches show up.  

I have the prize list just about set. I have a few things to do first, then I'll start sending out emails! Everyone's getting something, I think; our publishers were incredibly generous.


----------



## Wystan

And this folks is why I love this place, I really need to scrape and get a community account....

What do you call 100 elves in a circle ear to ear?
Particle Acelerator....
Wind Tunnel....
Atomic Fireball Target....


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I have the prize list just about set.




Made it?



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I have a few things to do first, then I'll start sending out emails!




Checking it twice?



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Everyone's getting something, I think...




_Naughty or nice...?_


----------



## der_kluge

I dropped a line to Alsih20.  My die_kluge@ account should work.  But for some reason I hadn't gotten anything there, but it's probably ok.  It ends in @ureach.com.

My other is my preferred, but I usually use curtis.bennett@ for my paypal activity (both are registered to it).  No biggie.


Hey, cool... Christmas is coming early this year!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

I just want to chime in my thanks as well to Mark Clover and Jeff Visgaitis for their incredible generosity. 

LoA looks incredible and the SRD bundle is very useful. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Samothdm

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. Midnight on Monday. Wanted to give people an extra day in case they were using their work email or if they were away for the weekend.




I think I understand you, but I assume you meant Midnight on TUESDAY (one minute past 11:59pm MONDAY) in order to give people all day Monday to check their work computers or get home from the weekend or whatever.  Right?  And, Midnight in what time zone?

I'm at my parents' house now but hopefully I'll still have time to download it when I get home later tonight.  If not, I'll PM you.


----------



## alsih2o

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I dropped a line to Alsih20.  My die_kluge@ account should work.  But for some reason I hadn't gotten anything there, but it's probably ok.  It ends in @ureach.com.
> 
> My other is my preferred, but I usually use curtis.bennett@ for my paypal activity (both are registered to it).  No biggie.
> 
> 
> Hey, cool... Christmas is coming early this year!




 I have nothing here from you die kluge. Did you use a zero or and oh at the end? It should be an Oh as in oxygen.


----------



## Alzrius

Mark, just wanted to double-check if my emails had gotten through. I haven't heard a reply, and was worried yours were lost, despite de-activating my spam filters.


----------



## mythusmage

After a bit of an adventure I downloaded LoA. First impression; Clean copy, clean layout, clean document design. Coming up; a savage, bygone, vampire wolf.


----------



## Mark

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Mark, just wanted to double-check if my emails had gotten through. I haven't heard a reply, and was worried yours were lost, despite de-activating my spam filters.




I'm getting yours, but you're not getting mine, I think.  Are you sure all of your filters/blockers are off?  (I'll keep trying.)


----------



## Mark

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> I just want to chime in my thanks as well to Mark Clover and Jeff Visgaitis for their incredible generosity.
> 
> LoA looks incredible and the SRD bundle is very useful. Thanks, guys!




You're quite welcome.  Thank you for helping keep EN World alive and soon-to-be so fast that Crothian will be posting witty retorts _before[/b] I can poke fun at him about his postcount. _


----------



## Umbra

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> I just want to chime in my thanks as well to Mark Clover and Jeff Visgaitis for their incredible generosity.
> 
> LoA looks incredible and the SRD bundle is very useful. Thanks, guys!



Ditto.  I was going to wait and do one thank you to everyone but you guys deserve the kudos now.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Hey guys, you are all very welcome. And to those wrote the 50 or so emails I have left sitting in my inbox, I didn't forget about you and I will respond in the next day or two.

Seriously though, thanks for donating to EN World. I was lurking on this site since before 3e was even released, and I spend an hour or two just browsing the forums everyday. I'll be the happiest person when we get the new server, because when I try and post or browse the forums it takes forever.

I did just remove the link to Legends of Avadnu. If anyone didn't get to download it yet, please let Piratecat know and we'll work something out so you can get your copy. All I ask is that you guys use it in your game and let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Sugarmouse

Umm...

Piratecat, did you happen to receive my somewhat late donation? Not that I am angling for prizes (heck I barely use the PHB anymore and it was late anyway), but I'm curious to know if my proverbial wad of dosh made it over safely?


----------



## Wolf72

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. Midnight on Monday. Wanted to give people an extra day in case they were using their work email or if they were away for the weekend.




doh!!! I went and downloaded it anyway ... oh well, just more proof to my GF that I really am a big geek!


----------



## Piratecat

Quick announcement (other than the fact that all server parts are in or en route): *Thalmin* has won the Phil Reed/RoninArts "Make your own 12. . ." pdf.  Congratulations!

More prize info forthcoming.


----------



## Piratecat

Sugarmouse said:
			
		

> Piratecat, did you happen to receive my somewhat late donation? Not that I am angling for prizes (heck I barely use the PHB anymore and it was late anyway), but I'm curious to know if my proverbial wad of dosh made it over safely?




Was it a check? I don't think you're on my master list, so I'm concerned. When did you send it? You may want to email me (kevin at kulp dot org) with details.


----------



## philreed

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Quick announcement (other than the fact that all server parts are in or en route): *Thalmin* has won the Phil Reed/RoninArts "Make your own 12. . ." pdf.  Congratulations!
> 
> More prize info forthcoming.




Thalmin, contact me at roninartspresident@yahoo.com so that we can discuss this.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Piratecat/alsih2o-
Any idea when I'm getting the list of winners for my donated books? If I can get them out this weekend, that would be great. My wife wants to know when the stack of books on the floor is going to disappear...


----------



## Piratecat

No problema. Just as the course of true love never runs straight, or something to that effect, there've been some glitches on my end (nothing serious) as we match emails to addresses to user names. It's slowed me down, but I'll email you your list asap, Rich.


----------



## Nifft

Server, schmerver, blah, blah... 

Could someone please post a *loot schedule*, so I know when to expect my loot?

 -- N


----------



## Citizen Mane

Piratecat said:
			
		

> there've been some glitches on my end (nothing serious) as we match emails to addresses to user names.




Read this as "there've been some glitches on my end (nothing serious) as we march emails to addresses to user names."  Whoa.


----------



## Umbra

Congrats, Thalmin.  Great prize, Phil.


----------



## alsih2o

philreed said:
			
		

> Thalmin, contact me at roninartspresident@yahoo.com so that we can discuss this.




 I am jealous ot the point of a stomach ache.   

 Congrats Thalmin, work him like a borrowed mule!


----------



## guedo79

Did Monte ever say what he was donating?


----------



## Piratecat

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Did Monte ever say what he was donating?




Yup. He offered a choice between a bunch of stuff on pdf and a hard copy book; this was actually the first prize we awarded.

For folks who are curious, here's how we're assigning prizes:

- For a very few people, we've offered them their first choice of prizes. This is limited to (I believe) the top three donors. That's where Monte's book went.  

- Everything else is random. I have a spreadsheet set up with everyone's name, and a random number generator set up. I give a prize to whoever the number indicates, and if they already have something then it goes to the next closest person who hasn't. Once everyone has something, I start awarding multiple prizes in the same way.

One of the things that has slowed me down a bit is that one of the publishers was kind enough to assign their prizes themselves, picking randomly. I don't know who those went to, though, so I'm holding to make sure that everything is kosher.


----------



## Alzrius

Mark said:
			
		

> (I'll keep trying.)




Thanks Mark!   



> _I'm getting yours, but you're not getting mine, I think.  Are you sure all of your filters/blockers are off? _




I'm sure my filters are off. The odd part is that even before, when they were on, I had always gotten mail from you with no problems. Would sending the relevant links in a PM here on EN World work for you?


----------



## alsih2o

Piratecat said:
			
		

> One of the things that has slowed me down a bit is that one of the publishers was kind enough to assign their prizes themselves, picking randomly. I don't know who those went to, though, so I'm holding to make sure that everything is kosher.




 I just got an email with all the names and addresses form the publisher in question. One more hurdle down!


----------



## mythusmage

I've gotten 6 (of a promised 15) download links from The Le Games. Considering how much I donated, I'm making out like a bandit.  

Seriously, it is much appreciated. TLG said, "Thank you for donating." To which I reply, "You're welcome."


----------



## TroyXavier

Okay...so 6 is normal.  I was afraid I had accidentally emptied other ones befoer I saw the first set.

Yeah, there's been those, the CMG stuff, and I wanna say one other, without whatever other prize I might get.  Thanks to all the very generous donors.  It reminds me why I love this hobby so much.


----------



## alsih2o

The Le Games is sending them out in bundles in an attempt to make sure his wrists still work well enough to keep making product. 

 Keep an eye out.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I just downloaded some of the The Le products. They look GREAT! I had no idea about this company before, but I'll be keeping an eye out now. I'm really enjoying looking through these PDFs, and I've already found several items I want to use in my games. Fantastic!


----------



## Sugarmouse

Piratecat,

tried emailing you, but your email address keeps on bouncing, something along the side of a server route problem from your end (insofar as I can read from the bounce.)

SM


----------



## Nifft

Yay! Loot! -- N


----------



## Piratecat

I'm getting other email - please try again in the morning, and let me know here if you're still having problems. Thank you!


----------



## thalmin

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Quick announcement (other than the fact that all server parts are in or en route): *Thalmin* has won the Phil Reed/RoninArts "Make your own 12. . ." pdf.  Congratulations!
> 
> More prize info forthcoming.



Huzzah! Thank you, PC, and  thank you Phil.  
Hmm. Now I just need to figure out what my 12 should be. This should be interesting.   
Of course, the best part of all this is how the community really came together. What a great place!


----------



## lior_shapira

I only got 6 of the LE Games pdf's too
- Synergy artifacts
- SRD Illustrated core classes
- Animal Kingdoms
- Personal Artifacts
- Artifacts I - Ducks...
- Artifacts II - Lawn...

Hope more will arrive    although really, It's so much more than enough already getting all these perks.

Everybody who donated to the drive or donated prizes please pat yourself on the shoulder


----------



## Trainz

lior_shapira said:
			
		

> I only got 6 of the LE Games pdf's too
> - Synergy artifacts
> - SRD Illustrated core classes
> - Animal Kingdoms
> - Personal Artifacts
> - Artifacts I - Ducks...
> - Artifacts II - Lawn...




Me too.

That said, a humongous round of applause for LE and a raised glass. I was overwelmed when I checked my email. 

At first, since it was 6 emails with the same sender name, I thought it was spam . But it took only a second to realize that christmas came early for me this year ! 

You guys certainly explored the concept of artifacts in detail, and perusing those PDF's was inspiring to say the least !


----------



## Maldur

lior_shapira said:
			
		

> I only got 6 of the LE Games pdf's too
> - Synergy artifacts
> - SRD Illustrated core classes
> - Animal Kingdoms
> - Personal Artifacts
> - Artifacts I - Ducks...
> - Artifacts II - Lawn...
> 
> Hope more will arrive    although really, It's so much more than enough already getting all these perks.
> 
> Everybody who donated to the drive or donated prizes please pat yourself on the shoulder



 Ditto, very inspiring stuff.
I esp like the synergy items ( it saves me the trouble of doing the thinking myslef  )


----------



## Bigwilly

lior_shapira said:
			
		

> I only got 6 of the LE Games pdf's too
> - Synergy artifacts
> - SRD Illustrated core classes
> - Animal Kingdoms
> - Personal Artifacts
> - Artifacts I - Ducks...
> - Artifacts II - Lawn...
> 
> Hope more will arrive    although really, It's so much more than enough already getting all these perks.
> 
> Everybody who donated to the drive or donated prizes please pat yourself on the shoulder




Just wanted to add my thanks to LE Games for these PDFs. 

Bigwilly


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I too received the "The Le Games" e-mails, except that I got 7, not 6 like some other posters.  I thought my spam levels had gone up when I checked and found 10 e-mails in my inbox.  (I had some other e-mails, which actually did include some spam)  I was however, pleasantly surprised to find that a had received some gaming loot as an early Christmas present.  I thought that I had somehow missed the other 8 e-mails since the e-mails mentioned that there were 15 products.  It looks like that I haven't though according to Pkitty's post above.

I would just like to give a big thanks to The Le Games for their incredible generosity.  We all know that the RPG industry is not extremely profitable for most companies so to give away your entire product line to over 300 potential customers is a very big deal in my book.

The above statement is not meant to belittle the donations from other publishers/donators, they too are very much appreciated.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Maldur

there are seven mails for 6 product, one was send twice for some reason


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Maldur said:
			
		

> there are seven mails for 6 product, one was send twice for some reason




I stand corrected.  I received only 6 products, not 7.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## TheLe

*Our Love Don't Cost A Thing*

Hey folks, Le here from The Le Games.

I am glad you have all enjoyed the books so far. Most of you received 6 download emails yesterday:

-Artifacts I: Ducks of Ultimate Doom
-Artifacts II: Lawn of the Dead
-Personal Artifacts: Fight Leukemia! Edition
-Races I: Animal Kingdoms
-SRD Illustrated: Core classes
-Synergy Artifacts

Some of you received Ducks of Ultimate doom twice (for a total of 7 emails). Sorry about that. When I first sent Ducks, I accidentally stopped the email transmission, so it only sent out to part of 350+ emails on the list. Therefore I had to send it again, which is why some of you received it twice.

In any case, 5 more have been sent today (Thu 12/51):
-Unorthodox Barbarians
-Unorthodox Bards
-Unorthodox Clerics
-Unorthodox Druids
-Unorthodox Fighters

Tomorrow (Fri 12/16) you will receive the last 4 books:
-Unorthodox Monks
-Unorthodox Ranged Combatants
-Unorthodox Rangers
-Unorthodox Rogues

These emails are staggered across 3 days to keep server load down.

If you have time and desire, consider reviewing some of these books if you get the chance. I recommend ENworld.org, Gamingreport.com, Rpg.net, and mortality.net. We aren't affiliated with these sites in anyway.

Feel free to drop a line too if you have suggestions, thoughts, rants, or complaints. All complaints will be read in the order they are received, then soundly ignored since I am far too busy right now with World of Warcraft to respond (Cenarion Circle server, under the name "Le" -- come find me and I will make you free leather kits).

Thanks for donating to Enworld! And thanks for not blocking my emails!

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
=IMPORTANT=
If you have not received any of the books listed above, please 
email me at TheLeGames@yahoo.com and I will take care of it. 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

~Le

Coming in January & February:












(end shameless plug)


----------



## Elocin

*Thank you!!*

Well I want to send a shout out to CMG and Le Games as I have gotten emails form both of you and downloaded everything you sent me.  At a cursory glance your products ROCK!! And I can not wait to see the rest from Le Games.  I especially like the magic ducks and I can not wait till a low level party of mine mess them up and have to go against the Vampire Ducks that just kills me.

Anyway, thank you again all for your generous donations and to the industry itself for jumping on the band wagon, I am proud to call myself a geek and belong to a community such as this.  I was happy to help and will be happy to help even more in the future.

Thank you all and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Piratecat

I've gotten some emails from folks who missed the Avadnu pdf - no worries. We'll set up a new download window or send you rpgnow download links.

Hey, want to know what we're buying for server hardware? I've posted the info right here! Go kibitz, but be sure to say nice things too if you like it.  

The Gateway isn't in yet, but I think it's a case of "very busy IS manager." I just left the incredibly cool member a voice mail to check.


----------



## Samothdm

Piratecat, you can ignore my private message.  I actually _did_ download the Legends of Avadnu.  I just thought I hadn't. 

Thanks Le, for all of your free PDFs.  Good stuff.  Something kind of weird happens on my yahoo account wherein half of your e-mails come through to my Inbox but, randomly, the other half get shunted into my Bulk mail account.  Weird.


----------



## JVisgaitis

For some reason, I didn't get bounce back messages till today. It looks like I have 6 of them. Everybody get their copy of Legends?


----------



## Crothian

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> For some reason, I didn't get bounce back messages till today. It looks like I have 6 of them. Everybody get their copy of Legends?




I didn't, but I previously had a copy.


----------



## Steverooo

*Crothian:*

Posts:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did he just roll the odometer?


----------



## Crothian

No, michael morris thought it was a funny idea to replace the postcount with that.  I can't argue that it is funny....


----------



## BSF

Huh, I never received the links for the last 4 PDF's from The Le Games.  Has anyone else seen them?  I am thinking that they may have gotten a little too busy and have not had a chance to send them out yet.  Otherwise, my ISP filtered the last 4 out for some reason.


----------



## NTZ

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he just roll the odometer?




If you are curious how many Crothian really has you can pull up his profile.   

NTZ


----------



## Nifft

NTZ said:
			
		

> If you are curious how many Crothian really has you can pull up his profile.




Ah, thanks. It's helpful to see what "tilt" means. 

 -- N

PS: It's almost xmas! Gimmie more loot!


----------



## NTZ

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Huh, I never received the links for the last 4 PDF's from The Le Games.  Has anyone else seen them?  I am thinking that they may have gotten a little too busy and have not had a chance to send them out yet.  Otherwise, my ISP filtered the last 4 out for some reason.




I don't think I have seen them.  I received files for two days, but I think they were distributing them over three days.  The last stuff I received were the Unorthodoxed Cleric, Fighter, and Bard files.   

NTZ


----------



## Alzrius

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Huh, I never received the links for the last 4 PDF's from The Le Games.  Has anyone else seen them?  I am thinking that they may have gotten a little too busy and have not had a chance to send them out yet.  Otherwise, my ISP filtered the last 4 out for some reason.




I haven't seen them either, so something probably came up. We'll see them soon though, I bet.


----------



## thalmin

NTZ said:
			
		

> If you are curious how many Crothian really has you can pull up his profile.
> 
> NTZ



His post count also shows up in the Player's Handbook style.


----------



## Asmo

thalmin said:
			
		

> His post count also shows up in the Player's Handbook style.




No it´s actually in WLD style   

Asmo


----------



## TheLe

*All 15 books have been sent!*



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Huh, I never received the links for the last 4 PDF's from The Le Games.  Has anyone else seen them?  I am thinking that they may have gotten a little too busy and have not had a chance to send them out yet.  Otherwise, my ISP filtered the last 4 out for some reason.




Yeah, sorry about that. When I finally got some free time last night, I ended up playing World of Warcraft. Next thing I knew, it was 2:30am and I went to bed.

In anycase, the last 4 books have been sent today, Sat 1pm est.

If you have not received any of the books listed in my previous post, email me at TheLeGames@yahoo.com and let me know! Please note that your email address has to match the list that Enworld provided to me to be eligable to receive these free books.

Also, RPgnow has informed me that the download links I sent you all are good for 3 months, or until they are activated by you, whichever is first.

If you have any problems, email me and let me know and I will take care of it.

If you can any questions, email me and let me know and I will respond.

If you have any complaints, email me and I will soundly ignore it, as I am far too busy playing World of Warcraft right now.

Or, just post your comments here on this thread.

Hooah.

~Le


----------



## Piratecat

Le, you rock. Thank you.

I have just sent the list of folks who gave $20+ to Tav_Behemoth, so expect more stuff soon!


----------



## alsih2o

thele said:
			
		

> Or, just post your comments here on this thread.




 All of the publishers that were approached for help were easy to work with. All were kind and generous.

 Some stood out as being particularly easy/fun/interesting to talk to. The was one of those. 

 One of the great side effects of The Drive has been the exposure to people and products I normally would not have been exposed to. The and The Le Games is one of those for me.


----------



## BSF

My personal experience with TheLeGames has only been through their Personal Artifacts: Leukemia Edition.  Right now I am eager to go through the PDF's to see if I can find some nice gifts for my players in my Friday night game.  The only problem with that game is that I have 7 players and only two of the PCs use classes from the Core rulebooks.  So it is a little more challenging to find easy material for the PC.  

But I am looking forward to looking at Unorthodox Rangers, Ranged Combatants and Monks to see if there is any material two of my players will be interested in and then see what I can do to give them as gifts, even though neither player has an RPGNow account.


----------



## Piratecat

alsih2o said:
			
		

> One of the great side effects of The Drive has been the exposure to people and products I normally would not have been exposed to.




Next time, I have _got_ to ask people to keep their pants on.


----------



## Crothian

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Next time, I have _got_ to ask people to keep their pants on.




but won't that offend the pantless community like Hal of Mystic Eye Games?


----------



## johnsemlak

thele said:
			
		

> =IMPORTANT=
> If you have not received any of the books listed above, please
> email me at TheLeGames@yahoo.com and I will take care of it.




Email sent


----------



## TheLe

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> My personal experience with TheLeGames has only been through their Personal Artifacts: Leukemia Edition.  Right now I am eager to go through the PDF's to see if I can find some nice gifts for my players in my Friday night game.  The only problem with that game is that I have 7 players and only two of the PCs use classes from the Core rulebooks.  So it is a little more challenging to find easy material for the PC.
> 
> But I am looking forward to looking at Unorthodox Rangers, Ranged Combatants and Monks to see if there is any material two of my players will be interested in and then see what I can do to give them as gifts, even though neither player has an RPGNow account.




Well then, I recommend Synergy Artifacts and Ducks of Doom. I designed them to work with low level players, and growing in power as they gain levels. Synergy Artifacts works in sets -- the more of one set you get, the more bonus powers you get. Here is something every GM should understand: DO NOT GIVE YOUR PLAYERS A WHOLE SET. An entire set is incredibly powerful, and should only be given to players if you are in a slightly odd mood.

Please consuder BAUBLES & URUS though, which are listed in those books. They were designed to enchance existing items. The PC finds the little rock, learns the word of infusing, and infuses it into their equipment for bonuses!

Urus are part of the "Baubles" section of the later unorthodox books: Bards, Rogues, and Ranged Combatants. Urus actually provide synergy bonuses with Baubles.

`LE


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Good news and bad news from Behemoth3, O worthy donors:

Good news is that Piratecat and alsih2o have provided us with the list of 296 emails for the people who we'll be sending prizes to: your choice of either of our Horde Books so far in the Masters and Minions series, _A Swarm of Stirges _ or _Maze of the Minotaur_. You'll be getting the PDF free, with the option to upgrade to the print edition as a registered owner.

Bad news is that, to automatically handle the print upgrade, we planned to use our own website for the downloads rather than RPGNow - and I forgot to have our webmaster assign the 296 unique registration codes this requires before he left for his holiday vacation (which I'm about to do myself tomorrow).

So your thank-you present from Behemoth3 will be in the form of a pre-New Year's gift rather than a stocking stuffer. We appreciate your generosity to the EN World community, and we also appreciate your bearing with us a little longer until we can express our thanks more directly!


----------



## DaveStebbins

No problem. I can understand. I'm off work this coming week because my daughter is visting for the holiday, and I also left some items unfinished which I'm sure other people wanted to see. No worries; I look forward to another freebie but, to be honest, with the holiday season, I haven't even started enjoying any of the others yet.


----------



## Doc_Klueless

To be perfectly honest, I've been absolutely amazed at all the wonderful goodies I've been offered for my small donation towards the server drive. So many, in fact, that I haven't had a chance to do more than glance at them.

As such, I want to thank from the bottom of my heart all the wonderful publishers who are making this such a fantastic way to donate money!

:::Claps hands:::

Thank you so very, very much.


----------



## Steverooo

I feel kinda guilty, too...  I haven't had much money to donate, and won't even be able to buy myself a CS Account until after new years...  I think I got more than 1 .PDF/dollar!    

Anyway, I've downloaded a few, and leafed through them.  I've already found a set of artifacts I want! (Those cat gloves are The Cat's Pajammas!)  I also grabbed the Avadnu book, but haven't had a chance to look at it (or the Unorthodox Ranger book, which I was the most excited to see I was slated to receive), yet.

So anyway, thanks to the Avadnu & TheLeGames people (or person, as the case may be).  Your contributions were generous.  All I can do is promise you a review, next year...

Thanks!


----------



## TheLe

Steverooo said:
			
		

> So anyway, thanks to the Avadnu & TheLeGames people (or person, as the case may be).  Your contributions were generous.  All I can do is promise you a review, next year...
> 
> Thanks!




Hooah. For the record, since most of you don't know, my company name is actually a little joke.  "The Le" is actually my name, pronounced "TAY LEE".

Of course, no one gets it. (My license plate says "THE THE")

~Le, aka The Le Games


----------



## Macbeth

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> ight now I am eager to go through the PDF's to see if I can find some nice gifts for my players in my Friday night game.



Speaking as a player in said game: it's about time we got some sweet swag.  My nagamaki would be even cooler with some nice magical buffs/abilities/etc.


----------



## mythusmage

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Speaking as a player in said game: it's about time we got some sweet swag.  My nagamaki would be even cooler with some nice magical buffs/abilities/etc.




A nagamaki that sings Air Supply songs at odd moments. I'm sure the bad guys would enjoy that.


----------



## strawberryJAMM

*Give praise on high to the prize donators!*

A _*Googleplex of Kudos*_ to all the generous prize donating people behind Creative Mountain Games, Avadnu, TheLeGames, Behemoth3 and any others who are generously providing the prizes that have or will go out to most if not all who chipped in to the Server Drive.  

  I haven't had time to do all the PDF's I've recieved so far the full justice they deserve, but the ones I have looked over in depth are undoubtably going to be useful to my campaign.  I've already started extolling their virtues to my gaming buddies and I will defintely be making an effort to provide as many fair and just reviews as I can.   

Jenni


----------



## BSF

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Speaking as a player in said game: it's about time we got some sweet swag.  My nagamaki would be even cooler with some nice magical buffs/abilities/etc.




As you might have discerned by now, I wasn't looking for gifts for PCs. I was seeking gifts for players.


----------



## Piratecat

More prizes a-coming this week!


----------



## Morgan Stormane

I just wanted to say thanks to The Le Games for the complimentary products.  I'd already taken a chance on Personal Artifacts, found it very worth the purchase, and planned to buy some more.  Thanks for ensuring that I have them all!


----------



## TheLe

*HOOAH!*



			
				Morgan Stormane said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say thanks to The Le Games for the complimentary products.  I'd already taken a chance on Personal Artifacts, found it very worth the purchase, and planned to buy some more.  Thanks for ensuring that I have them all!




No prob. It looked like a good opportunity to payback ENworld for being there. My current customers visit ENworld and my future customers visit ENworld, so always good to payack my customers and Enworld when I can.

Once again, to all those who received products, please consider reviewing them on ENworld.org, GamingReport.com, and/or rpg.net. I am always happy to read people's reviews, because they help me figure out how to improve future books. 

For example, someone once said that my early Unorthodox books references abilities and feats, but I did not describe them (even though they are in the SRD/PHB). So now I make sure that they _are_ listed in my books (usually through appendixes).

These are things that my playtesters just don't pick up.

Also, feel free to post more compliments on these threads, as it helps inflate my ego. After all, that is why I got into the pdf publishing industry in the first place.

~Le, master of the panflute


----------



## Yig

thele said:
			
		

> Also, feel free to post more compliments on these threads, as it helps inflate my ego. After all, that is why I got into the pdf publishing industry in the first place.
> 
> ~Le, master of the panflute



Thanks for the pdfs.

Great products except for a little detail: a bunch of the Unhortodox X refer to them as Unhortodox Cleric in the introduction.



I will review them once I have the time. Might take a while with all the free stuff I've got.


----------



## Krieg

FYI In case anyone has trailed to email me in the last week or so, apparently Yahoo and I aren't on speaking terms at the moment as I cannot seem to access my email acount there.

However I can still be reached at fmatson(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## TheLe

Yig said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pdfs.
> 
> Great products except for a little detail: a bunch of the Unhortodox X refer to them as Unhortodox Cleric in the introduction.




Yeah. Someone mentioned that to me a while back and I fixed it for the last few. You see, the very last thing I do at editing time is add the Intro pages & the OGC pages. And for those I copy/paste from my other books and edit accordingly. In the case of the intro pages, I clearly did not edit well enough. By the time I get to those, the core book is ready to be released and I just get a little over-anxious. 

I am trying to do a better editing job. I am just one guy, but I think I do pretty good overall considering that d20 publishing is just something I do on the side to help pay for my World of Warcraft habit.

~Le


----------



## Piratecat

Quick update:

- the server is all assembled except for the hard drives; they sent the wrong ones. We have returned them and the new ones are en route.

- I've received no word on the Gateway despite calling our member several times. Truth is, I'm a little frustrated -- I'm not sure if procrastination and the holidays are to blame or not, or whether it fell through and we haven't yet been told.  I hope for the best!  We'll keep following this up. In the mean time, we're going with a single-server solution and we'll switch over to a dual-server solution if our friends are able to get the Gateway to us.

- Now that people are returning from vacation, more prizes go out this week. Look for emails from me.


----------



## thud13x

Mr. Piratecat, sir, I have recently moved and the address in my Paypal account is no longer active.  I have attached a new address to it.  It should be thud13x@yahoo.com.  Please share this with all the great people whom have made this Drive the best one yet!

Thanks to Mark from CMG for all your help.  The file was most helpful.

Nik Knight


----------



## BSF

So if nobody minds my being nosy, who has received what as gifts?  What looks cool, etc?


----------



## Piratecat

I think all the pdfs have gone out, but not most of the physical items. That's my fault; a personal crisis with a friend has badly distracted me. I'm prepping the Avadnu books this morning for shipping, though, and getting the list to Alsih2o and our prize donators so that they can get stuff in the mail!

I apologize for the delay.

The server will be physically complete this week. They sent the wrong hard drives, which we returned to exchange for the correct ones. They are in the mail now. Starting this weekend we'll be putting on the operating system and getting the server ready.

I'm not getting a reply from the member who donated the Gateway server. We're going to keep trying for that until I get a response (either yes or no.) In the mean time, though, we're going with a one (very powerful) server solution. When this shows any sign of lagging, the plan is to substitute in the second server to relieve the load. Doing it this way has a couple of advantages:

- We can get the new server up much sooner, since we don't yet have the Gateway
- We save $75 every month we're on one server instead of two
- We shouldn't see any performance difference until our load gets significantly greater than it is right now


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> So if nobody minds my being nosy, who has received what as gifts?  What looks cool, etc?




I received the PDFs that went to everyone who donated, and those look great! Thanks go out to those donors!  

On the other hand, I didn't get anything else. I have to admit, I'm a bit disappointed about that, because it has been over 8 weeks since the drive ended, and I thought someone said after the drive that there were so many prizes that everybody would get at least one.  

Oh, well.

Edit: Saw Piratecat's post above. Yay! I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Piratecat

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Edit: Saw Piratecat's post above. Yay! I'm crossing my fingers.




Yup, it's cause I suck in a "Auggh! Too much stuff to do!" sort of way. We'll finish this up as soon as possible.


----------



## Mark

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I received the PDFs that went to everyone who donated, and those look great! Thanks go out to those donors!




You're quite welcome, Unruly One.  Glad you like them!


----------



## Alzrius

Mark said:
			
		

> You're quite welcome, Unruly One.  Glad you like them!




Mark, just wanted to ask if you'd gotten my emails recently? Hopefully the new email address should overcome any problems.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think all the pdfs have gone out, but not most of the physical items.




I apologize for the delay, but I'm glad to say that a new round of PDFs has gone out: I've just sent registration codes to everyone who donated $20 or more, which can be used to download your choice of either _A Swarm of Stirges_ or _Maze of the Minotaur_. 

I'm really glad to have had the chance to be part of the server drive; lots of things make me proud to be part of this community, and this is definitely one of them.


----------



## Macbeth

Awesome! Just got my link from Behemoth 3, and I plan to download Maze of the Minotaur tomorrow, since I've already stayed up far to late tonight playing World of Warcraft. Thanks to all those who donated prizes. All of this stuff is great!


----------



## Umbra

Thank you, Tavis.  I chose Swarm of Stirges    and my players are about to get an education and a half in the life cycle of the Stirge!


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

Pirecat, I donated some PDF products, but have not been contacted as of yet for delivery. You can get in touch with me at daniel (at) highmoonmedia (dot) com.


----------



## Jupp

Just downloaded Maze of the Minotaur  from Behemoth3 and had a little read-through...This is some very cool stuff about the minos and gave me some great ideas for our campaign. Never thought about a minotaur society but this pdf is really giving those nasty buggers a new image. Thanks for the brainfood! If this book turns out as good as I think after a more thorough read-through you can bet I'll get that stirges book as well *g*


----------



## DaveStebbins

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> I apologize for the delay, but I'm glad to say that a new round of PDFs has gone out: I've just sent registration codes to everyone who donated $20 or more, which can be used to download your choice of either _A Swarm of Stirges_ or _Maze of the Minotaur_.



I was really looking forward to this since I first heard about it, but it has been about 20 hours since your post and I have not received a notice. 
 
Is dave_stebbins at that hotmail place .com on your list?


----------



## Crothian

I got the e-mail sometime last night, so at least some if not all were sent out.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

Hmm.  I've had some other email hiccups while I've been out of town these last few days.

If raging_epistaxis at mac dot com is on your list could you re-send the email?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## alsih2o

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> Pirecat, I donated some PDF products, but have not been contacted as of yet for delivery. You can get in touch with me at daniel (at) highmoonmedia (dot) com.




 So far only those who danoted to everyone or to donors over"X" amount have gotten their list, we will eb with you soon, I promise.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Nope, neither dave_stebbins nor raging_epitaxis was on my list of emails. This is good news insofar as it means my mail merge didn't do something buggy, but it'd be a shame if you didn't get the prizes you deseve (anyone who quotes a minotaur pugilist in their sig deserves _Maze of the Minotaur_!). I'll email the list I used back to the hard-working Piratecat and alsih20 so they can check if anyone got left out accidentally.


----------



## alsih2o

This could take a few days, but trust we are on it. A list this big is bound to have bugs, at least with amateur handlers. 

 We are working in good faith, look for us to clear up everyhting real soon.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Thanks, Alsih2o, I'll try to be patient.

Hmm... hmmm.... hmmm...

(drums fingers on desk)


----------



## DaveStebbins

So, are the lists fixed yet?


----------



## Wystan

I love the PDF's, some have some small errors like "erors" instead of "errors" and such, but I can read around those. (BTW I would love to volunteer to proof-read for publishers if they need...these things tend to drive me nuts and almost all literature has been declining in quality lately...We need to force monks to sit in cubicles and copy pages one letter at a time and burn the entire page if they make a mistake....   )


----------



## Piratecat

Finishing prizes is my top priority! And hallelujah, it looks like two weeks and counting to the new server being online. By the time it does, everyone should have their loot.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

We do have some monks on staff, Wystan, but they keep using ki strikes to bust out of their cubicles and go fight injustice and perfect their martial arts. So I'd be happy to take you up on the offer of proofreading the remorhaz book!


----------



## Burke

I didn't get an email from *Tav_Behemoth* either, though it's possible it got filtered into my spam folder.  I just looked though and I didn't see anything with "EN World" in the subject.  Email is benright at cecity dot com.


----------



## Wystan

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> We do have some monks on staff, Wystan, but they keep using ki strikes to bust out of their cubicles and go fight injustice and perfect their martial arts. So I'd be happy to take you up on the offer of proofreading the remorhaz book!



 Have you tried teaching them the principles of meditation and staying where one is put?  Unless of course they need to get up to burn the page if they make an error... (Does anyone know where I got this practice from?)

Wystan


----------



## Nightcloak

Burke said:
			
		

> I didn't get an email from *Tav_Behemoth* either, though it's possible it got filtered into my spam folder.  I just looked though and I didn't see anything with "EN World" in the subject.  Email is benright at cecity dot com.




Just got mine.

Thanks for supporting ENWorld Tav_Behemoth

Looks like some great products too  

I'll be by your site this weekend to look around and pick up a few extras to show my appreciation


----------



## TroyXavier

I was wondering what was going on here.

I didn't get an email either, though knowing yahoo, they sent it to my bulk folder and I pitched it.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Burke, I see your email on my list - I'll try resending it to that address, or I could try an alternate address for you (or even PM you the registration codes!).

What would your email have been, Troy? Email me at tav (at) behemoth3.com if you like, or just post here.


----------



## Verequus

Wystan said:
			
		

> Have you tried teaching them the principles of meditation and staying where one is put? Unless of course they need to get up to burn the page if they make an error... (Does anyone know where I got this practice from?)
> 
> Wystan




 From the jews and how they write their bible (I forgot, how they call it). Maybe the Muslims do the same.


----------



## Krieg

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> From the jews and how they write their bible (I forgot, how they call it).




The Torah.


----------



## Wystan

Well the Roman Church also used this method to copy the bible prior to the printing press.


----------



## Burke

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Burke, I see your email on my list - I'll try resending it to that address, or I could try an alternate address for you (or even PM you the registration codes!).




I got the email you resent.  I don't know what happened the first time.  Thanks.


----------



## Gez

If he resent that email, it's rude of you to not apologize. *stern look*


Uh, more seriously, two weeks? Good work. I wondered when it would finally be done, hence my peeking in that thread.


----------



## Wystan

I love the PDF's I got, I am trying to get my group to let me Break in and GM just to use some of it....Will be trying to review it soon.....


----------



## Elocin

I finally got around to downloading my copy of Maze of Minotaur’s yesterday as well and with just a casual glance over I LIKE IT!!!!  I can not wait till I have time again to DM (which will be awhile as my baby girl is due Feb. 20th, go me!!! and oh yea my wife as well) so that might be a little while.

Also, for those publishers who need help with anything I am more than happy to help where I can.  I do not have any real literary skill but I can proofread and catch any mistakes that might appear and since I charge nothing for my lacking skill in the English language I have the perfect price, free.

Anyone can email me at rtbailey01 (at) comcast (dot) com

Piratecat - Good to hear the server will be up and running in the next couple of weeks and I will assume everything is working out well.  Are the processors holding up to the demand that will be put upon them?

Thank you all for the generosity.


----------



## alsih2o

What do you think of that new server? Huh?


----------



## Mark

Rocks! 






_...and also rolls..._


----------



## fafhrd

Kickin...

Enjoying doing searches on things like Crothian and watching how quickly the server responds.    Take a bow guys.


----------



## IronWolf

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Campbell

With my cable connection load times are basically nil. I love the new server so much I'll be reupping for a CS account!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I got my money worth!!!!!! 

_does a Happy Dance!!!!!_


----------



## drothgery

Campbell said:
			
		

> With my cable connection load times are basically nil. I love the new server so much I'll be reupping for a CS account!




It doesn't really seem much faster in non-preak times (like, say, a Sunday evening). The real test will be during the day on weekdays.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> It doesn't really seem much faster in non-preak times (like, say, a Sunday evening). The real test will be during the day on weekdays.




Assuming you’re on a broadband connection too I can tell you from the cheap seats, dial up, that there is a massive improvement on load times even on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Sparky

Wow - so fast! Yay!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

drothgery said:
			
		

> It doesn't really seem much faster in non-preak times (like, say, a Sunday evening). The real test will be during the day on weekdays.



I was on earlier in the evening today when the server was peaking 2000+ users and the site was still blazing (I'm on broadband) so I'm definitely impressed!

W00t! The new server rocks!


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

'Tis sweet indeed. Congradulations on the move, everyone!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Congradulations on the move!


----------



## FoolishFrost

*Curious about sending PDFs*

Did the PDFs I offered get distributed, or am I needing to do that?


----------



## Wystan

How goes the distribution?


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Assuming you’re on a broadband connection too I can tell you from the cheap seats, dial up, that there is a massive improvement on load times even on a Sunday evening.




I don't believe in dial-up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't believe in dial-up.




I wish I could say my wife doesn't...


----------



## Teflon Billy

alsih2o said:
			
		

> What do you think of that new server? Huh?




2014 people on and page load times are basically under a second.

The team knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## wheeljack

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> I apologize for the delay, but I'm glad to say that a new round of PDFs has gone out: I've just sent registration codes to everyone who donated $20 or more, which can be used to download your choice of either _A Swarm of Stirges_ or _Maze of the Minotaur_.
> 
> I'm really glad to have had the chance to be part of the server drive; lots of things make me proud to be part of this community, and this is definitely one of them.





Hmmm I seemed to have missed this one, I will have check my junk folder tonight and make sure it didn't get thrown into there.


----------



## Jupp

Congrats to the new servers. The speed is breathtaking


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wish I could say my wife doesn't...




I think for us broadband users, the big thing is going to be that the server doesn't get overwhelmed during peak hours (the late-morning slowdown hasn't happened yet, anyway). Under a light load, the new server doesn't seem significantly faster for me, but the old server would have hit serious slowdowns by 10am Pacific, and reached unuseable levels by early afternoon.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wish I could say my wife doesn't...




I understand competely.


----------



## Wystan

My wife allowed broadband so that I could take an online college course, World of Warcraft is just a Great side effect...


----------



## Laslo Tremaine

*My god....  It's beautiful!!!*

Really, the new server is working like a champ.  I can actually read the boards without having other tabs open for browsing other sites while waiting for EN World to load!

Great job guys!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> Under a light load, the new server doesn't seem significantly faster for me, but the old server would have hit serious slowdowns by 10am Pacific, and reached unuseable levels by early afternoon.




Ahhh you just lack patience...  You should have tried it on dial up at the same time frame...


----------



## drothgery

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh you just lack patience...  You should have tried it on dial up at the same time frame...




I haven't looked at ENWorld on dial-up since some time around Christmas 2003 (visiting the parents for a week, and they didn't have broadband yet).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

drothgery said:
			
		

> I haven't looked at ENWorld on dial-up since some time around Christmas 2003 (visiting the parents for a week, and they didn't have broadband yet).




Don't you live a life of privilege... 

Actually I pretty much have my wife's opinion of broadband changed because of ENworld.  She browses now and she doesn’t want to share a PC anymore.  

Of course I’m about up in the military (August of this year) so all plans are on hold till after that.


----------



## Piratecat

Woot!

My power, phone and cable went out at 2am Saturday night when my neighbor's tree fell during the snowstorm. We didn't get power back until midday Monday, and jsut got phone and cable back now. Sorry for my absence. As someone said, the new server IS all this and a bag of chips. Thank you all SO MUCH!

Now that that's done, I'm concentrating on the remaining prizes. Ohhhh, yeah. . .  very soon!


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

Shawn/Kaji, I resent your download info for Masters and Minions to the address you requested.

Were you able to find your email, wheeljack? PM me with your address if not.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Well, I'm pretty sure I should have qualified for a free copy, but I'm a big fan of Minotaurs, so I went out and bought Maze of the Minotaur. The deciding factor, Tav, was your avatar. I always used to love playing Titan back in the day.


----------



## Kaji

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Shawn/Kaji, I resent your download info for Masters and Minions to the address you requested.
> 
> Were you able to find your email, wheeljack? PM me with your address if not.




I've received your e-mail with the links, everything is cool! Thanks for your generous support of ENWorld!


----------



## jgbrowning

Laslo Tremaine said:
			
		

> *My god....  It's beautiful!!!*
> 
> Really, the new server is working like a champ.  I can actually read the boards without having other tabs open for browsing other sites while waiting for EN World to load!
> 
> Great job guys!




Yep, it's quite a bit faster for me as well even working out of an Internet Cafe. Glad to see things work out and thanks for a new server everyone.

joe b.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Replies was at 666 could not let that stand, but what a beast!


----------



## wheeljack

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Shawn/Kaji, I resent your download info for Masters and Minions to the address you requested.
> 
> Were you able to find your email, wheeljack? PM me with your address if not.



Tav your PM inbox seems to be full...


----------



## JVisgaitis

I mentioned this in the Meta Forum, but I just wanted to say that the new server is awesome. Man, this is at least 3 times as fast for me. Now I can get more surfing time in at work.


----------



## Kaji

Oh Yeah!
I picked up my copy of Swarm of Stirges, and I'm thoroughly impressed! I'll have to put it on my list of tings to reciew, and it's has definetly made me want to pick up the Minataur book as well.

Thanks agains Tav!


----------



## Wystan

Just wondering if all prizes have been decided and contacted yet?

BC


----------



## Belen

Wystan said:
			
		

> Just wondering if all prizes have been decided and contacted yet?
> 
> BC




I have been wondering the same.  I thought that there were print products in the server prize list.


----------



## Wystan

Can we get a list of the winners by screen name and the prize?

This would be a cool list.


----------



## guedo79

I'm sure they are working on it still.  Just the number of prizes and people baffle me.  I'm glad I'm not in their shoes.


----------



## spectre72

Wystan said:
			
		

> Can we get a list of the winners by screen name and the prize?
> 
> This would be a cool list.




I have to second that it would be really cool to see who got what....


----------



## noffham

Any new status on the distribution?


----------



## Wystan

Still awaiting news.....

Seen a LOT of PDF prizes (those that were given to all) heard of 1-2 other prizes, just looking for a list...


----------



## seankreynolds

I'm one of the people holding onto prizes and still waiting to hear who I'm supposed to send them to. I would have liked to take care of this before moving cross-country....


----------



## Michael Morris

I'll notify Kevin and Alish20 of this msg Sean.


----------



## der_kluge

seankreynolds said:
			
		

> I'm one of the people holding onto prizes and still waiting to hear who I'm supposed to send them to. I would have liked to take care of this before moving cross-country....




Where you moving to, Sean?


----------



## TroyXavier

Was wondering about this as I hadn't seen anything yet.


----------



## Alzrius

Wystan said:
			
		

> Seen a LOT of PDF prizes (those that were given to all) heard of 1-2 other prizes, just looking for a list...




I'm still trying to get into contact with Mark from CMG, since I heard that people who didn't have a copy of the SRD Revised Bundle got copies for free when they donated. I wasn't able to get an email from him for some reason, and nothing seems to work, which is odd since he was able to email me just fine a few months back.

As it is, I'm laying down plans to ambush him at GenCon about it.


----------



## Wystan

Oh Pirate Cat Pirate Cat Where do ye be?


----------



## reveal

The only thing I got was the "Minotaur book or Swarm of Stirges" choice (I chose Minotaur). I haven't heard anything else. At the very least, it would be nice to know if the prizes have been/are being distributed.


----------



## Wystan

I got the SRD, and all the donation over X prizes that I was expeting. I was hoping that there was a list so I could congradulate people. I got more than my share. 

Really want to congradulate the winner of the DI book. Great Game.


----------



## reveal

Wystan said:
			
		

> I got the SRD, and all the donation over X prizes that I was expeting. I was hoping that there was a list so I could congradulate people. I got more than my share.
> 
> Really want to congradulate the winner of the DI book. Great Game.




See, I didn't get any of the "donation over x prizes" if they were supposed to go out to everyone. 

But I really didn't do this for prizes so no biggie.


----------



## BSF

For some of the prizes I already had copies.  But I got stuff from The Le Games and I got some crunchy Minotaur material.    Beyond that, I was just kind of curious who got what.


----------



## reveal

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> For some of the prizes I already had copies.  But I got stuff from The Le Games and I got some crunchy Minotaur material.    Beyond that, I was just kind of curious who got what.




Oh ya, I also got the Le Games books. It looks like we got the same things.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Not to be too cynical, but I think I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking: One has to wonder what the response will be like the next time there is a new server drive. Will the overwhelming support still be there? Will the good feelings overcome the sense of collective disappointment at the way prize distribution has been ignored?


----------



## Mouseferatu

seankreynolds said:
			
		

> I'm one of the people holding onto prizes and still waiting to hear who I'm supposed to send them to. I would have liked to take care of this before moving cross-country....




I'm in the same boat as Sean. Well, not the moving part, but inasmuch as I still haven't been contacted regarding the prize I offered.


----------



## jgbrowning

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Not to be too cynical, but I think I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking: One has to wonder what the response will be like the next time there is a new server drive. Will the overwhelming support still be there? Will the good feelings overcome the sense of collective disappointment at the way prize distribution has been ignored?




yes

joe b.


----------



## reveal

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Not to be too cynical, but I think I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking: One has to wonder what the response will be like the next time there is a new server drive. Will the overwhelming support still be there? Will the good feelings overcome the sense of collective disappointment at the way prize distribution has been ignored?




I would hope that people donated because they wanted the site to stay up and be successful, not because they wanted prizes. If someone doesn't donate next time because of the way the prizes have been handled, then that's just sad. They obviously wanted a prize more than they wanted the site to succeed.


----------



## Alzrius

The love for EN World will still be there next time. I was tripping over my own feet to send off a check for the last donation even before I knew about prizes, and I will be again next time, even if they announce right off the bat there won't be any prizes. I love this place. I spend more time here than at any other internet site, and I want to do what I can to help it out.


----------



## kenobi65

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I was tripping over my own feet to send off a check for the last donation even before I knew about prizes, and I will be again next time, even if they announce right off the bat there won't be any prizes. I love this place. I spend more time here than at any other internet site, and I want to do what I can to help it out.




I concur entirely.  I donated because:
(a) I use the site enough that the promise of improved response time was worth the donation, to me.
(b) My job affords me enough disposable income that I can make such a donation for the "greater good" of the community.  (So I'm Lawful Good, I guess.  )
(c) The prizes were just the "Lucky Strike Extra"; I would have donated without 'em.


----------



## BSF

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Not to be too cynical, but I think I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking: One has to wonder what the response will be like the next time there is a new server drive. Will the overwhelming support still be there? Will the good feelings overcome the sense of collective disappointment at the way prize distribution has been ignored?




I donate to the site because I enjoy it.  Sure prizes are nioe, but they are hardly necessary.


----------



## Jupp

I donated before the big prize wave came. I cannot speak for others but I really didnt care for the prizes; they are a nice goody and with the free stuff that everyone got with those eeeexcellent pdf's from Mark, Behemoth&Co I already got more than my fair share of free goodies (not that I 'd say no to even more goodies   ). But the main thing is that we got these brand-spakin' new servers. The time I save now when browsing the forums is worth every single penny I've donated. I got to see what it is like to feel the ENexperience (tm)


----------



## seankreynolds

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Where you moving to, Sean?




I'm now a Jersey Devil.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as Sean. Well, not the moving part, but inasmuch as I still haven't been contacted regarding the prize I offered.



Ditto.

If anyone who donated more than $50 wants to contact me directly at justin[at]bluedevilgames[dot]com, I'll work _something_ out with them as a show of good faith.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I want Denizens of Avadnu...no, Betrayal at Shadewood Keep, I want Next Age Heroes...
"You'll get nothing and like it!"   

I donated to help EN World, not to get free stuff.

But at the same time, many people generously donated prizes to this effort and I am sure they are wondering when they are going to get the information about distributing them.  I don't think we are asking too much in asking for an update on the effort.


----------



## Mark

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Not to be too cynical, but I think I'm just saying what a lot of people are thinking: One has to wonder what the response will be like the next time there is a new server drive. Will the overwhelming support still be there? Will the good feelings overcome the sense of collective disappointment at the way prize distribution has been ignored?






			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to get into contact with Mark from CMG, since I heard that people who didn't have a copy of the SRD Revised Bundle got copies for free when they donated. I wasn't able to get an email from him for some reason, and nothing seems to work, which is odd since he was able to email me just fine a few months back.
> 
> As it is, I'm laying down plans to ambush him at GenCon about it.




I tell ya, I'm a bit disappointed here at the outcome of my efforts.  I'm very sorry that email problems have made it nigh impossible for this to be resolved with Alzrius, but I'm even further disappointed that it makes it appear as if I have dropped the ball somehow.  I'm also disappointed that Vigwyn the Unruly is generalizing about the Publishers that pledged support (and further still suggesting EN World has any significant ability to get a very few errant publishers to hold up their own ends regarding their pledged support).

For my part, I sent out about 400 emails to EVERYONE who donated.  Of those that responded (about 75 did not, and I assume they simply don't use PDFs), they were offered a couple of choices of, what I thought to be, some excellent prizes.  A couple of dozen others then dropped from responding, I assume because they were non-PDF users who, perhaps, didn't realize up to that point that PDF prizes were what I had been offering.  So, all told, I delivered about 300 prize packages to EN World Server Drive supporters...a project that also racked up dozens of hours of work and follow up on my own part, of which I didn't regret a single moment.

And yet, because of an email difficulty with one very, vocal supporter, it might appear that I simply am slacking off in my support.  Further, someone else who DID receive a prize from me is putting it forth that they have been generally ignored when I know that I spent time and several emails getting them set up with a prize download of their choosing.

So, come on, guys.  If things haven't worked out perfectly, I think I can speak for most publishers in saying, "I apologize" but there's really no need to harrangue people individually or collectively when there are obviously some problems beyond our control and some issues that are perhaps never going to be resolved.

While I appreciate that it's nice to get some prizes when they've been promised to you, and certainly they are deserved, it really shouldn't be the focus of this great effort and achievement.  I'm glad to see some others taking the high road and saying pretty much this very thing, as well.


----------



## guedo79

You guys may want to check out this thread in meta:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123131

It explains where Pkitty has been for the last few days.  I'm sure he'll get to things when he can.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

seankreynolds said:
			
		

> I'm now a Jersey Devil.




Really? I thought the NHL decided to cancel the season not recruit replacement players… 

As for the prizes and stuff...  Hey we all use to wait 5 minutes for a page to load here, and its gone down considerable at most times, but it surely shows everyone here has patience…

It won’t be much longer okay? 

And once again I would like to think everyone who donated, time, money, prizes or sweat to the project of getting ENworld up to speed.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

guedo79 said:
			
		

> You guys may want to check out this thread in meta:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123131
> 
> It explains where Pkitty has been for the last few days.  I'm sure he'll get to things when he can.





Thanks, I hadn't visited Meta for a while.


----------



## Wolf72

[support CMG]I got everything Mark said I would ... it was fast and efficient[/support CMG]


----------



## guedo79

It's true.  Mark, there is a silent majority that is very very very happy with the products that you've given away.

Add me to the Support CMG list


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

guedo79 said:
			
		

> It's true.  Mark, there is a silent majority that is very very very happy with the products that you've given away.
> 
> Add me to the Support CMG list




Myself as well.  Actually the prized received so far have been great in that they made me check out things from publishers whom I had never gotten around to looking into before - which I'm sure was part of their justification for donating in the first place, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, it's just good marketing.


----------



## Verequus

I don't have have any complaints about Mark either - being one of those, who had already bought every product of CMG, he gave me his Variant Rules Pack 1 as soon as it was published instead ending twice with the SRD.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I don't have have any complaints about Mark either - being one of those, who had already bought every product of CMG, he gave me his Variant Rules Pack 1 as soon as it was published instead ending twice with the SRD.




Add me to this list as well, although I bought Varient Rules Pack 1 as soon as it was published, I was too impatient to wait for Mark to send it to me for free.   

I'm one of those who pledged prizes (not a publisher, I pledged a bunch of books that I have duplicates of after last years ENnies), and I'm still waiting to hear who won my prizes. Be patient, PC is dealing with a friends death. In the thread linked above, he has said that as soon as he gets back, he'll take care of this.


----------



## BSF

Yep!  Another CMG supporter here.  Though I don't recall getting an email from the server drive.  Of course, my ISP also does SPAM filtering and occasionally stuff disappears that shouldn't have.  *shrug*  It happens and they do a good job keeping a bunch of real crap out of my inbox.  

But I have most of CMG's products and have shared emails with Mark on several occasions.  I wasn't expecting an email from Mark, so I didn't check.  My bad, not his.  As a customer, I am very happy with CMG.  Whenever somebody asks me about electronic references for D&D I am happy to suggest CMG's SRD packs.  They are a great tool and see at least as much use as the PHB and the DMG.  They are very close for the MM and would probably exceed the MM if it weren't for players seeking summoned creature stats.  

CMG does good stuff and I have always found Mark to be responsive to emails.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Mark said:
			
		

> I'm also disappointed that Vigwyn the Unruly is generalizing about the Publishers that pledged support (and further still suggesting EN World has any significant ability to get a very few errant publishers to hold up their own ends regarding their pledged support).




Mark,

Sorry if it came off that way. I don't blame you or any of the publishers. You, in particular, got your stuff out almost immediately. However, those who are supposed to be contacting the print publishers... well, let's just say that's a different story. I believe three publishers have posted here saying that they have yet to be contacted about who to distribute to. That's not the publishers' fault... it's the organizers'.


Everybody,

I'm really sorry that this comes up at a time of great personal tragedy for one of the organizers. In my defense, my beef isn't with a lack of progress over that last week, it's with the lack of progress for the three and half months before that.

Also, after my last post, a lot of people said that you shouldn't donate just for prizes. I whole-heartedly agree. However, no matter how pure your intentions in donating, you can't help but feel a little taken advantage of when the money pours in in a matter of days, but _months_ go by with nothing but empty promises in the way of prize distribution. That was my only point.

Vigwyn


----------



## reveal

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Everybody,
> 
> I'm really sorry that this comes up at a time of great personal tragedy for one of the organizers. In my defense, my beef isn't with a lack of progress over that last week, it's with the lack of progress for the three and half months before that.




I don't think anyone thought you were being callous.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> In my defense, my beef isn't with a lack of progress over that last week, it's with the lack of progress for the three and half months before that.
> 
> Also, after my last post, a lot of people said that you shouldn't donate just for prizes. I whole-heartedly agree. However, no matter how pure your intentions in donating, you can't help but feel a little taken advantage of when the money pours in in a matter of days, but _months_ go by with nothing but empty promises in the way of prize distribution. That was my only point.
> 
> Vigwyn




But at the same time, it is all a volunteer effort to get these prizes out, and the strong response from drive donors and prize donors was very unexpected, so it is a good amount of effort to coordinate.  

And most important, we don't want to P- off the people putting in this effort


----------



## Krieg

While I am personally not too worried about the whole thing, I don't think it is at all unreasonable for folks to ask for at least an update about the progress on the prize giveaway.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth

reveal said:
			
		

> See, I didn't get any of the "donation over x prizes" if they were supposed to go out to everyone.




Behemoth3's minotaur book (Masters and Minions 2) was one of the donations-over-$20 prizes, so you made one of the lists at least, reveal! If there is anyone who gave over $20 and didn't get an email from me, drop me a PM and I'll fix you up with a download (if I haven't already).

And, to quote joe b., "yep" - next time the support & goodwill will be undiminished.

Mmm, what kind of tasty servers will we get from the next drive, I wonder? Direct-brain feeds so that I can browse the forums with my eyes closed? Faster-than-light posting so that you have to be careful not to reply before the time stated on the post to avoid causing a paradox?


----------



## Mark

Thanks for the kind words, folks! 



			
				Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> Sorry if it came off that way. I don't blame you or any of the publishers. You, in particular, got your stuff out almost immediately. However, those who are supposed to be contacting the print publishers... well, let's just say that's a different story. I believe three publishers have posted here saying that they have yet to be contacted about who to distribute to. That's not the publishers' fault... it's the organizers'.
> 
> 
> Everybody,
> 
> I'm really sorry that this comes up at a time of great personal tragedy for one of the organizers. In my defense, my beef isn't with a lack of progress over that last week, it's with the lack of progress for the three and half months before that.
> 
> Also, after my last post, a lot of people said that you shouldn't donate just for prizes. I whole-heartedly agree. However, no matter how pure your intentions in donating, you can't help but feel a little taken advantage of when the money pours in in a matter of days, but _months_ go by with nothing but empty promises in the way of prize distribution. That was my only point.
> 
> Vigwyn




Fair enough.



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> But at the same time, it is all a volunteer effort to get these prizes out, and the strong response from drive donors and prize donors was very unexpected, so it is a good amount of effort to coordinate.
> 
> And most important, we don't want to P- off the people putting in this effort




True.



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> While I am personally not too worried about the whole thing, I don't think it is at all unreasonable for folks to ask for at least an update about the progress on the prize giveaway.




It's a tightrope, to ask without asking too much, I guess.


----------



## spectre72

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Behemoth3's minotaur book (Masters and Minions 2) was one of the donations-over-$20 prizes, so you made one of the lists at least, reveal! If there is anyone who gave over $20 and didn't get an email from me, drop me a PM and I'll fix you up with a download (if I haven't already).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I enjoyed the minotaur book that I got as a prize so much I bought the Stirge book about a week later.  I then read that and will be including the stirge swarm in region A of the World's Largest Dungeon which I have started running for my group.  They are very afraid of stirges and I just can't wait to see their faces when I describe a stige swarm to them.  They will be running away as fast as they can if I have any way of judging their reaction to seeing hundreds of stirges flying at them.
> 
> I also want to thank CMG for thir prize which has taken me from a paper and pencil DM to bringing my laptop.  Having the SRD on my laptop has made looking things up easier and I really like their version of the SRD because I find it easy to use.  I will be watching their offerings in the future.
> 
> I will also chime in that I understand that the prize distribution is a volunteer effort, but at the very least some type of updates would have been nice.  I did not donate because of the prizes but at the same time there are prizes from many sources which were discussed during the drive but nothing was heard of after the drive ended.  Sometimes a little communication could eliminate alot of complaints..
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...


----------



## reveal

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Behemoth3's minotaur book (Masters and Minions 2) was one of the donations-over-$20 prizes, so you made one of the lists at least, reveal! If there is anyone who gave over $20 and didn't get an email from me, drop me a PM and I'll fix you up with a download (if I haven't already).




Ack! I forgot about that one! 

Yes, indeed it was a great book and I'm happy I was able to get it.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> Behemoth3's minotaur book (Masters and Minions 2) was one of the donations-over-$20 prizes, so you made one of the lists at least, reveal! If there is anyone who gave over $20 and didn't get an email from me, drop me a PM and I'll fix you up with a download (if I haven't already).



I donated above the threshold but was not on the list sent to Tav_Behemoth (and the admins never replied to my questions or Tav's request in posts #614 through #621 in this thread), so I just went out and purchased Behemoth3's Minotaur book anyway. No worries.

-Dave


----------



## Alzrius

Mark said:
			
		

> I tell ya, I'm a bit disappointed here at the outcome of my efforts.  I'm very sorry that email problems have made it nigh impossible for this to be resolved with Alzrius, but I'm even further disappointed that it makes it appear as if I have dropped the ball somehow.
> 
> [...]
> 
> And yet, because of an email difficulty with one very, vocal supporter, it might appear that I simply am slacking off in my support.




Wow...I feel awful now.   

Mark, my mentioning the difficulties encountered was, in no way, shape, or form, meant to make you look bad. If I inadvertantly sent any negativity your way, please rest assured it was unintended, and that I really am sorry.


----------



## Mark

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Mark, my mentioning the difficulties encountered was, in no way, shape, or form, meant to make you look bad. If I inadvertantly sent any negativity your way, please rest assured it was unintended, and that I really am sorry.




Okie doke.  Let's forget it.


----------



## spectre72

Can we get some type of update as to what is happening with the print prizes.

It has been about 2 months since Pcat has posted anything about this topic.

I will also take the chance to thank all of the PDF prize contributors.

I enjoyed your products and have bought additional titles from most of your lines.

Any information would be great.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Hrm.
 :\


----------



## Nyarlathotep

I've got to admit I'm curious as well as to what happened here. I appreciate that people are busy and personal tradegies have affected some of the organizers, but I'd like to see who won what cool schwag (particularly who got the Worst Game Ever (SoF?) ). An update from the organizers would be nice.

*For the record I got cool stuff from Behemoth3, LeGames, and CMG (great thanks to Mark, who rocks).


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Bump for morning/afternoon admins


----------



## Mark

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> For the record I got cool stuff from Behemoth3, LeGames, and CMG (great thanks to Mark, who rocks).




Thanks!


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

Actually, I've yet to be contacted to deliver the prizes we donated. That list of donors must be huge!


----------



## spectre72

What really bothers me is that we have been asking for an update for weeks and nothing....

All I have been asking for is some info on what is going on with this process.

We have had a few prize contributors saying they have not been contacted and it has been close to 5 months since the server drive ended.

I understand real life issues and volunteering, but it appears that this part of the server fund drive has fallen from the face of the Earth.

There are 375 people who donated according to the first page of the thread, don't they at least deserve some type of update as to what is going on.

Now that I have commented on the distribution of the remaining items I would like to once again thank the publishers who promptly delivered the PDF prizes that they donated.

They were great and are being used in my campaign, and have prompted other purchases.

Scott


----------



## Nyarlathotep

*Front Page Bumpage*

Bump. Back to the front with you!


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> Bump. Back to the front with you!




BUMP


----------



## spectre72

Personally I have given up hope that anyone really cares any more....

If you press for info then you are branded as a uncaring prize grubbing leech  

Your only other option is to sit down and ignore the issue.

After several polite attempts by multiple people to ask for an explanation as to what is going on the silence is deafening.

So I guess the issue is dead..

The prizes don't really matter to me but it would be nice if someone would step forward who is involved with an explanation for those who did donate money.

Not because everyone is looking for free stuff, but it was part of the server drive which appears (stress appears) to have been ignored.

If the distribution of prizes was not something that was going to be completed then the offers should not have been accepted and advertised in this thread.

For those PDF publishers who have already distributed to those who donated my thanks.

I am using some of them every session for my World's Largest Dungeon Campaign and your products have got me to purchasing more PDF's, including more of your products.

Scott


----------



## reveal

*In with the good air*

*Out with the bad air*

Someone _is_ listening. Try poking around a little bit more.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128194


----------



## Wystan

Still looking to see if a list is available.

Please?


----------



## TroyXavier

I had almost forgotten about this.  Knew I was waiting for something and still haven't received anything.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

BUMP a day continues


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Bump a Day continues continuing...


----------



## thalmin

I hope Piratecat is OK. Haven't seen him on the boards for almost a week now.


----------



## Mark

thalmin said:
			
		

> I hope Piratecat is OK. Haven't seen him on the boards for almost a week now.




I think he's just taking a bit of time to square away some things that aren't board related.  I'm guessing he'll be back around fairly soon.


Rather than bump this daily, why not make a note to give this a bump late this week (perhaps Friday).


That's my advice, anyway.


----------



## Krieg

thalmin said:
			
		

> I hope Piratecat is OK. Haven't seen him on the boards for almost a week now.




He logged on Friday, so it has only been a couple of days.


----------



## TheLe

*Sheesh*

Cripes! People are still posting on this thread? Sheesh.. what is everyone talking about? (I am too lazy to read through old posts).

~Le, aka The Le Games


----------



## Citizen Mane

Basically, people are wondering about the status of prize distribution.


----------



## Mark

Mark said:
			
		

> I think he's just taking a bit of time to square away some things that aren't board related.  I'm guessing he'll be back around fairly soon.
> 
> 
> Rather than bump this daily, why not make a note to give this a bump late this week (perhaps Friday).
> 
> 
> That's my advice, anyway.





I expect we'll hear from him this weekend.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Bump


----------



## megamania

The link doesn't seem to want to work.  What was the new drive geared to do?  I am completely computer techno dumb so go easy on me.


----------



## spectre72

megamania said:
			
		

> The link doesn't seem to want to work.  What was the new drive geared to do?  I am completely computer techno dumb so go easy on me.




The "Server Drive" replaced the server used for the site to increase speed and reliability.


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, everyone should have an email waiting for them with apology, explanation and details. If you don't, please email me asap at kevin at kulp dot org. I've had a few bounces, and I want to get this right.

Thank you!


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Thanks for the update PC, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone should have an email waiting for them with apology, explanation and details. If you don't, please email me asap at kevin at kulp dot org. I've had a few bounces, and I want to get this right.




PC, as I said in email: no worries. Trinkets are nice, but a speedy EN-World is the real crown jewel, and we have that today. 

Thanks, -- N

PS: Note that I *do* want my trinkets... it's just not that big a deal when specifically.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Thanks Kevin!  Good to see you back on the boards.


----------



## thalmin

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thanks Kevin!  Good to see you back on the boards.



Yeah. (sniff!) We missed you, man.
Welcome back.


----------



## Piratecat

I missed this place, too. I needed to spend some time away from the computer in order to straighten out my priorities... I just regret that in doing so, I shirked my responsibility to you folks.


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I missed this place, too.





_"...hold me..."_ - Mark Clover (CreativeMountainGames.com)




			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I needed to spend some time away from the computer in order to straighten out my priorities... I just regret that in doing so, I shirked my responsibility to you folks.





_"It's not you, it's me."_ - Mark Clover (CreativeMountainGames.com)


Welcome back.


----------



## Wystan

_"That whole quoting thing is silly..." _ - Bill Curtis (No Company Affiliation)


----------



## spectre72

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I missed this place, too. I needed to spend some time away from the computer in order to straighten out my priorities... I just regret that in doing so, I shirked my responsibility to you folks.




PC,

I was one of the people asking for an update and I want to thank you for your e-mail.

It was very upfront and truthfull which I am sure was hard to write.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## alsih2o

Group hug!


----------



## Greylock

He's Back!

I was gonna post something similar in the first thread of yours I saw. Glad I scrolled down a little. Now my dweebiness is shared with everyone else's. 

Good to see you again, Mr.Cat.


----------



## maransreth

In case my email gets caught up with the flood of emails you might get PirateCat, I have changed email addresses since the server drive.

I can be contacted at maransreth at iinet dot net dot au.

But I understand the jist of the email from others reactions.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Mark

I hope more folks that have already posted to this thread will also check in here so we're sure they received the email.


----------



## Krieg

Mark said:
			
		

> I hope more folks that have already posted to this thread will also check in here so we're sure they received the email.




email received & replied to.


----------



## Crothian

e-mail recvieved but not replied to...nothing to say


----------



## Belen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I missed this place, too. I needed to spend some time away from the computer in order to straighten out my priorities... I just regret that in doing so, I shirked my responsibility to you folks.




Naw...other than mild curiosity, I was cool with things.  You should be responsible to yourself first, ol cat.


----------



## GlassJaw

I received an email as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Got the e-mail.  Returned the pitchforks and torches to the store and told the "angry mob" extras which were supposed to head for Newton they will not be needed (for now).


----------



## thalmin

Doh! Thanks for the reminder. Hope I'm not too late to call them off! Gotta run.


----------



## Nightcloak

Got the email also.

Wasn't to worried about the donations... I got what I wanted out of the server driver: ENWorld up and running and there when I log in.

Tis' indeed my home away from home.   




Dammit. Where is that group hug?


----------



## Nightcloak

But for the record, I did get some great downloads from Behemoth3, LeGames, and CM. These guys are great (and do is their products!) and get some serious pimping/purchasing out of me.


----------



## GreyShadow

I received the email ok. Thanks PC.


----------



## drothgery

Joining the club of "got the email, nothing to say here, just increasing my postcount..."


----------



## weiknarf

I got the email too.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Add me to the "I Got The Email" group.


----------



## reveal

Ditto.


----------



## Navar

I got the e-mail.


----------



## Verequus

I've received the email, too.


----------



## Jupp

Got the mail, no comments to add, upped my postcount


----------



## Elodan

Another one who got the e-mail but had nothing to say.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

Add me to the growing throng of "Got the email, adding to postcount".

R E


----------



## TroyXavier

got the email.


----------



## Steve Jung

E-mail was received and replied to. I gave PC my new address.


----------



## Mark

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I gave PC my new address.




Oh, yeah.  That's an important point about which to remind people.  Make sure he has your most complete and recent information, email and regular address, if need be.  Thanks, Steve Jung.


----------



## Malic

I got the email, too. But I want to say something else as well 

I was suprised to get it, since I've already got so many cool downloads from the great folks at Behmoth3, CMG, Inner Circle and TheLeGames. Not to mention a shiny speedy new ENWorld that I check out nearly every day.

Of course you can never have enough books...

Can't wait for the next $ drive 

I second the group hug suggestion.

Love to ENWorld!


----------



## Nifft

drothgery said:
			
		

> Joining the club of "got the email, nothing to say here, just increasing my postcount..."




We can do that?! Woah, totally missed my chance... :/

 -- N


----------



## reveal

Nifft said:
			
		

> We can do that?! Woah, totally missed my chance... :/
> 
> -- N




Guess you'll just have to wait until the next server drive.


----------



## Alzrius

I'll join the teeming throngs in saying I got the email (a few days ago).

I've always wanted to teem.


----------



## Piratecat

Thanks for letting me know, guys.


----------



## thalmin

I got the e-mail, too. Piratecat, if you don't see this message, let me know and I'll send it again.


----------



## mythusmage

Hey, I've still got room to move in this damn apartment. When am I getting my swag?


----------



## Steve Jung

Mark said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.  That's an important point about which to remind people.  Make sure he has your most complete and recent information, email and regular address, if need be.  Thanks, Steve Jung.



You're welcome, Mark. The drive happened around the time I moved, so I couldn't remember if I gave my present address or not.


----------



## Piratecat

I told everyone that I'd have emails out today, but it might be tomorrow - I'm reorganizing the database so that I can freakin' sort and access peoples' addresses. It's taking longer than I had anticipated.

Not forgetting or procrastinating - just so folks know.  

EDIT - it is taking MUCH longer than I thought, as I confirm everyone's personal info. Better to get it right, though. I'll keep folks posted here on progress.


----------



## Krieg

No need to rush now PC. I am sure everyone is satisfied just knowing that progress is being made. Take your time, get it done right and don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Brund the Decrepit

Heya PC, thanks for the updates and I too received your initial "I was a bad PC" email...   
Good luck and try not to kill yourself getting this done. Just knowing that it is being worked on is keeping the wolves at bay...   


-Brund


----------



## Terraism

Well, bah.  I knew there'd eventually be medical fallout to last summer's sword in the eye thing.  Bugger.  

(Just confirming, got the e-mail.  Take your time, PC.)


----------



## seraph21774

I haven't received the email, nor has Kevin replied to an email I sent him concerning this subject.  So, I figured I would post here and hope for better results.


----------



## Piratecat

seraph21774 said:
			
		

> I haven't received the email, nor has Kevin replied to an email I sent him concerning this subject.  So, I figured I would post here and hope for better results.




I've replied to most but not all of the emails - Weird. I'll go double check!


----------



## Wystan

Any further updates?


----------



## Wystan

Bump


----------



## Wystan

Intrigued Questioning Bump


----------



## reveal

PC,

Any news on this? It's been almost a month since we got the e-mail.


----------



## Elocin

Addressed to all - 

 I realize people have questions concerning the prize list for the Fund Drive and are waiting on Piratecat to do some work on this but do you really think he has forgotten us or is ignoring our questions?  I am sure Piratecat is not just blowing us off but the guys is very busy with the back-end stuff of EN-World and I am sure the work he is doing on this project is just so very time consuming.

Actually I have not seen him post on any thread for quite sometime so something is keeping him away from his home away from home, so please give him a break.  I seriously doubt he has forgotten about this thread and the work will get done - hopefully soon.


----------



## reveal

Elocin said:
			
		

> Addressed to all -
> 
> I realize people have questions concerning the prize list for the Fund Drive and are waiting on Piratecat to do some work on this but do you really think he has forgotten us or is ignoring our questions?  I am sure Piratecat is not just blowing us off but the guys is very busy with the back-end stuff of EN-World and I am sure the work he is doing on this project is just so very time consuming.
> 
> Actually I have not seen him post on any thread for quite sometime so something is keeping him away from his home away from home, so please give him a break.  I seriously doubt he has forgotten about this thread and the work will get done - hopefully soon.




I'm sure he has things to do as well and I know he has not forgotten us. But a month ago we received an e-mail saying "It will be done soon" and then on the 2nd of this month he said it was taking longer than expected. There's nothing wrong with asking the status as long as you don't become a nuisance about it (1 question in 3 weeks does not a nuisance make).

As Elmo always says, "Asking questions is a good way of finding out about something."


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus

Maybe he is waiting to hear back from some people before he says anything new?


----------



## Mark

reveal said:
			
		

> As Elmo always says, "Asking questions is a good way of finding out about something."





_What is it about the wisdom of Muppets?  Elmo, Yoda, Snuphlealuphratecat...?_


----------



## Jupp

It's hard to argue witty bits of wisdom coming from a puppet


----------



## Jupp

*bump while waiting for....uhm..something  *


----------



## TheLe

*Shall We Play A Game?*



			
				Jupp said:
			
		

> *bump while waiting for....uhm..something  *




I'll be happy to spice things up. Shall we play a game? 

The first person with the correct answer (ie whoever replies to this thread first) gets a free PDF book of your choice from my library:
http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=507


Here is the question:
*
Before Warcraft III, Blizzard was working on a differnet warcraft PC game, that was cancelled. Who was the lead voice actor for that cancelled game, and what robot cartoon was he best known for?
*
~Le


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

thele said:
			
		

> Here is the question:
> *
> Before Warcraft III, Blizzard was working on a differnet warcraft PC game, that was cancelled. Who was the lead voice actor for that cancelled game, and what robot cartoon was he best known for?
> *
> ~Le




Would that be Peter Cullen, voice actor of Optimus Prime on Transformers.


----------



## TheLe

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Would that be Peter Cullen, voice actor of Optimus Prime on Transformers.




Your powers are impressive.

Congrats, that is correct. And for all you others, that would be the orignal _Transformers_ cartoon of the 80's, not the current shlop.

Ao the OverKitty, I have emailed you. Reply and let me know what book you want and I will fire off a free download link.

The cancelled game was *Warcraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans*, which was to be a King's Quest type game featuring an orc that was raised as human. Blizzard cancelled it after about a year of development because they did not like where it was going. Peter Cullen voiced the character named _Doomhammer_.

Good work Overkitty. The force is strong with you.

~Le
P.S. This was actually alot of fun. You guys want to do more quizzes? (I will be happy to offer my books as prizes).


----------



## reveal

thele said:
			
		

> P.S. This was actually alot of fun. You guys want to do more quizzes? (I will be happy to offer my books as prizes).




Go for it. My plot to get all your books for free is near completion!


----------



## TheLe

*win a free book!*

New Quiz! The first person who answers this quiz correctly on this thread gets 1 free pdf download of his/her choice, from my library:
http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=507

*
Today's quiz:  Name the countries that these three celebrities were born in:  Mel Gibson, Nicole Kidman, Paris Hilton.
*


The Le Games
We Enhance Your World


----------



## Alzrius

thele said:
			
		

> *
> Today's quiz:  Name the countries that these three celebrities were born in:  Mel Gibson, Nicole Kidman, Paris Hilton.*




All three were born in the USA.


----------



## Mark

Alzrius said:
			
		

> All three were born in the USA.





With Bruce Springsteen?



(I've got a new email set up. Try emailing me again, please, if you don't mind.  )


----------



## Alzrius

Mark said:
			
		

> With Bruce Springsteen?




 

And Eric Noah...a site like this, maybe he was born to run (it).


----------



## TheLe

*'dat was quick.*



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> All three were born in the USA.




wow. That was fast. Yes, they were all US born.

Mel Gibson was born in New York, Nicole Kidman was born in Hawaii, and Paris Hilton was born in a whore house.

Email has been sent, Alzrius. Let me know what book you choose, and I will fire it off to you.

~Le


----------



## TheLe

*New Quiz! (6/1)*


Win a free book (Thursday 06/01)!

New Quiz! The first person who answers this quiz correctly on this thread gets 1 free pdf download of his/her choice, from my store:
http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=507

*Today's quiz: Complete these quotes (from various scifi shows/movies). The quote must be exact, so please don't paraphrase.*

A) "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Darmok and Jalad _______________________"

B) "If you go to Z'ha'dum, ___________________"

C) "Yeah, well, I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say ________________________"

D) "There's tha word again: heavy. Why are things so heavy in the future? Is ____________________________"


The Le Games
We Enhance Your World


----------



## Elocin

A) "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra."

B) "If you go to Z'ha'dum, you will die."

C) "Yeah, well, I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill'em all!"

D) "There's tha word again: heavy. Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there a problem with the Earth's gravitational pull?"


----------



## Stormborn

Actually I think that first one is
A) "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Darmok and Jalad when the walls fell."  (although there are several possible endings IIRC)

B) "If you go to Z'ha'dum, you will die."

C) "Yeah, well, I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill'em all!"

D) "There's that word again: heavy. Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there a problem with the Earth's gravitational pull?"


----------



## TheLe

*no winner yet*

There's still time to win a free pdf book! This quiz is still open. 

No one has answered the quiz correctly yet.

~Le


----------



## reveal

A) Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Darmok and Jalad on the Ocean.

B) If you go to Z'ha'dum, you will die.

C) Yeah, well, I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill 'em all!

D) There's tha word again: heavy. Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there a problem with the Earth's gravitational pull?


----------



## TheLe

Whoohoo! We have a winner. I will email you shortly, Reveal.

A) Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Darmok and Jalad on the Ocean.
--This is from Star Trek: The Next Generation (Tv series). Other memorable likes:
"Shakah. When the walls fell"
"Temba, his arms wide"
"Temba, at rest"

B) If you go to Z'ha'dum, you will die.
--This is from Babylon 5. Kosh was speaking warning Sheradin not to go there.

C) Yeah, well, I'm from Buenos Aires, and I say kill 'em all!
--Ahhh, a classic from Starship Troopers.

D) There's tha word again: heavy. Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there a problem with the Earth's gravitational pull?
--Another classic from the first Back To The Future movie.

Hooah. Great work Reveal. I can't beleive no one else got that.

More quizzes to come later.

~Le


----------



## spectre72

*Update?????*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I told everyone that I'd have emails out today, but it might be tomorrow - I'm reorganizing the database so that I can freakin' sort and access peoples' addresses. It's taking longer than I had anticipated.
> 
> Not forgetting or procrastinating - just so folks know.
> 
> EDIT - it is taking MUCH longer than I thought, as I confirm everyone's personal info. Better to get it right, though. I'll keep folks posted here on progress.




Piratecat,

It has been a month since you posted it would only be a couple of days.....

Can you give an update as to what is going on?

Please..........

Scott


----------



## spectre72

Bump..


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Sigh...

So here we are *seven* months later and this still hasn't been done....


----------



## Wystan

Any chance of an update? Can anyone PM Piratecat?


----------



## spectre72

Still nothing :-(

The lack of any type of update is what really sucks....


----------



## TroyXavier

It's frustrating, I do admit.


----------



## Krug

Update here.


----------



## spectre72

PC,

Is there anything that we can do to help you get this done?

I am an Oracle/SQL Server DBA and once upon a time you mentioned Database processes that were taking time.

I know you have had some bad things in life and am just wondering if some help might get the job accomplished, and would get this burden off of your back.

Let me know if there is anything that I could do that would help.

Scott


----------



## Wystan

Desperation Bump?


----------



## spectre72

No,  Just trying to offer something constructive to the conversation...

Scott


----------



## Wystan

No, mine was the desperation bump...I hope PC is okay....


----------



## spectre72

bump


----------



## Wystan

Any word on PC?
Any at all?


----------



## spectre72

Bump.

Any update?


----------



## Mortepierre

Wystan said:
			
		

> Any word on PC?
> Any at all?




He has been updating his SH, so he is around. Just not around this


----------



## Wystan

Weekly desperation bump....


----------



## spectre72

Personally I have given up all hope of ever hearing anything more about this.

A day or two ago this thread and another were side by side on the first page.

PC closed the other thread and this one did not have any update.

Not that I really was concerned about the prize, but I hate when something like this is left hanging.

I also feel like he is avoiding the issue, and it seems like only one or two us of really care.

So I have ended any bumps of the thread and will take this into consideration next time money is asked for.

If anyone takes offense to this I am sorry.

I know that PC is volunteering his time for this site, but even as a volunteer I think you should follow through with what you promise to do.

And as someone who has been a volunteer firefighter for close to 20 years and an officer of the department I belonged to for over a third of that time I understand volunteering.

At the very least pass the task on to someone else who is not under the same pressures to make sure it is completed.

Scott


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

spectre72 said:
			
		

> At the very least pass the task on to someone else who is not under the same pressures to make sure it is completed.




That's what's starting to irk me.  I can understand life and work and stuff getting in the way.  But at a certain point, if you have to ask for help, just do it.


----------



## Wystan

spectre72 said:
			
		

> Personally I have given up all hope of ever hearing anything more about this.
> 
> A day or two ago this thread and another were side by side on the first page.
> 
> PC closed the other thread and this one did not have any update.
> 
> Not that I really was concerned about the prize, but I hate when something like this is left hanging.
> 
> I also feel like he is avoiding the issue, and it seems like only one or two us of really care.
> 
> So I have ended any bumps of the thread and will take this into consideration next time money is asked for.
> 
> If anyone takes offense to this I am sorry.
> 
> I know that PC is volunteering his time for this site, but even as a volunteer I think you should follow through with what you promise to do.
> 
> And as someone who has been a volunteer firefighter for close to 20 years and an officer of the department I belonged to for over a third of that time I understand volunteering.
> 
> At the very least pass the task on to someone else who is not under the same pressures to make sure it is completed.
> 
> Scott






Well Said,

 The only reason I still care is that I feel that accountability is a very important thing. 

Bill C.


----------



## thalmin

I didn't donate because of the prizes, but I am concerned too many people will remember this lapse if we are asked to donate again.


----------



## spectre72

thalmin said:
			
		

> I didn't donate because of the prizes, but I am concerned too many people will remember this lapse if we are asked to donate again.




And the next time money is asked for (if there ever is a next time) it will probably be a little harder to get people to donate.

If the prize thing was a hastle and it wasn't going to be followed through on then it should not have been advertised that prizes would be distributed.

I also did not donate for the prizes, but I am also very disapointed with the lack of follow through on the fund drive.

Scott


----------



## Wystan

I was mostly looking for a list of exactly what was given as prizes and a general username associated with winning it. To see who to buy from and who to congratulate.


----------



## Turjan

spectre72 said:
			
		

> Not that I really was concerned about the prize, but I hate when something like this is left hanging.
> 
> I also feel like he is avoiding the issue, and it seems like only one or two us of really care.



I think many of us care. We see that nobody is feeling responsible to respond. The prize issue is really secondary - I think it would be somewhat awkward if they were actually sent out now . It's the complete silence that speaks volumes. Even a negative answer would be an answer. As it is now, it leaves some awkward aftertaste behind.


----------



## reveal

Not an excuse, as I agree with what others have said so far, but PC does not have internet access at home right now. Hopefully he'll provide an update when he gets back on.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140905


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

I've been following the thread on and off, seeing as how we are one of the publishers who donated prizes that have yet to be sent out. I'll keep tabs for a little while longer and see what happens, but if nothing is done, then I'll do something myself.


----------



## guedo79

Has anyone directly PMed or emailed PC?


----------



## reveal

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Has anyone directly PMed or emailed PC?




I haven't but I know for a fact that he's aware of how we feel and, at one point, was going to address the situation. But he never did.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

* Lengthy post deleted *



I've given up on this. It seems unlikely we'll ever get a response on this one. Hopefully the server drive raised enough money to keep the site up and running for awhile, because I'm never donating again*.


*While I didn't donate to get prizes** I think it's unethical to offer prizes as incentive to get people to donate and then never delivering them.

** Actually now that I think about it a little, I did donate to get prizes. I felt burned after the last server/connection drive and wasn't going to give money, but the prizes convinced me to donate a little. Maybe not a popular opinion... but there you go


----------



## BSF

I can see how the task of correlating all the donor info and prizes would become difficult to handle.  I can also see where Kevin would be reluctant to hand this off to somebody else.  After all, he has real names, addresses, and likely donation amounts in whatever file format he is working from.  How many of us would be 100% comfortable with him handing off that information to somebody else we didn't explicitly trust?  It is a quandry I think.  

I am pretty sure Alsih2o has many of the donated materials waiting to be shipped off.  I think Piratecat has had a slew of real life issues that have taken time.  No, I don't know any details, I just base that off the posts on the board.  But yes, this does kind of need to be resolved, one way or another.  

I'm not good with databases, I deal with OS, network and hardware issues.  How hard would it be to build a DB to match and correlate data?  How hard would it be to pull that data from a spreadsheet?  I think I remember Piratecat mentioning that he tried to parse everything through Excel.  Would anybody be able to put together something that Piratecat could then import the data into and run himself?  Maybe that would alleviate privacy concerns and ease the job for him?  

Mind you, I'm just another member, so it's not like I can push anything forward.  But it is my experience that it is easier to solve a problem by offering a solution rather than just noting the problem.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to knock on anybody.  Just making the observation that maybe one or more of us could help.


----------



## Wystan

In reality it would have to be nothing more than user name and prize cross referenced by PC when he gets the computer back up. I think most of the ill will is caused by the updates from PC in the last few weeks to other issues, but nothing here.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

It would be easy enough to whip up a spreadsheet to do it.  The grunt work is the data entry for all the names.  

Just put the person's name in Column A, address in B, the amount they donated in Column C, a random number from 1-10000 in Column D, what prize(s) they won in Columns E, who offered the prize in Column F.  Regen the random numbers before each prize, sort by lowest number and prizes won, and if there's five copies of whatever, just go down the list and give it to the five lowest numbers that haven't won anything. Do the prizes starting with singles and working up to the multi-copy giveaways. Once everyone has a prize, you start over again with the second round.

You could get fancier, but for a one-off, its not worth it.  You'd spend more time dinking around with it than it was worth.  So far as I know, all donations are considered equal for any prize not explicitly marked as having a minimum donation, and there are only a few of those, so you don't have to screw around with weighting algorithms or stuff like that.

When you're done, you can sort by publisher, copy and paste their info into another sheet, and email it to them (or whoever is doing the shipping).

A days work, to be sure, but not that big a deal.  Shipping all that would be a monumental pain in the butt, though.  If this is the only thing holding it up, I'll volunteer to do it (and if confidentiality is an issue, it could even be set up to be blind -- one person does the prizes, another randomly assigns the names).

That's assuming the donor list is more or less in one place.  If that hasn't even been collated yet, there's nothing anyone else could do even if they wanted to.


----------



## maransreth

Another option is to use the random numbers feature that Excel has under the Analysis Toolpack.
Each donator is given a number between 1 and whatever the last number is, and each time a prize is being determined, do the random number. Then delete it from the list so that person cannot win another prize by mistake, until at least each person has won something.

Yes this or any other option is long and convulted, but you would hope that PC would have undewrstood this when he volunteered and would invest the time required to ensure that it was done correctly.

While real life issues affect everyone, I think it is abysmal that noone from ENWorld staff/moderators has stood up and given this to someone else to do. How do publishers and members who participated feel that ENWorld had a need and it was fulfilled, but they have let everyone else down by not finishing the tail end of this.

How much longer is this thread going to continue while we wait for someone to finish the task? Like everyone I donated to help out and contribute to a site that has helped me. So I dont care too much about the prizes, just that this is dragging on and I feel let down by ENWorld, when so much support was garnered when it was required.

I think I'll go away now and see how long it takes for a ENWorld moderator to come along and tell us when this will be fixed. I think it will be a loooong time. Hopefully this post and the other recent ones will push moderators to try and finish this off.


----------



## Macbeth

Heh. Rodrigo's answer is soooo much simpler then mine. For some reason, I was thinking harcore database stuff, using foriegn keys, joins, etc., all that relational algebra stuff. I like his idea better.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

I work in IT....I have perfected the art of the kludge.     If we were running these all the time, it would be worth doing right.  Actually, now that I think about it, we do do these all the time.  Maybe if I get bored at work I'll see about whipping something up that we can re-use.

244 days and counting.....


----------



## Crothian

The prizes will get handed out I imagine, it just has hit many bumps and pot holes along the way.  EN World and Piratecat have good track records on this sort of thing, so have a little faith and s bit of trust.


----------



## Wystan

But Rodrigo has a good point 2/3 of a year?


----------



## DaveStebbins

Crothian said:
			
		

> EN World and Piratecat have good track records on this sort of thing, so have a little faith and s bit of trust.



We do, that's why there is little to no outcry or outrage, and just a friendly bump every few days instead.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> We do, that's why there is little to no outcry or outrage, and just a friendly bump every few days instead.




Like this one.


----------



## Wystan

Just a friendly reminder that the daily Bump is due.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Notice on the front page says they're running a fund-raiser for the ENnies.


----------



## reveal

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Notice on the front page says they're running a fund-raiser for the ENnies.




I saw that and thought about this thread. But I think this is different as it doesn't go to maintain the site, rather to pay for a project. And you get the goods up front. There really aren't any "prizes," per se.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

reveal said:
			
		

> I saw that and thought about this thread. But I think this is different as it doesn't go to maintain the site, rather to pay for a project. And you get the goods up front. There really aren't any "prizes," per se.




I know.  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Belen

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I know.  I'm just sayin'...




Ditto.  The silence has been deafening of late.


----------



## Crothian

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Notice on the front page says they're running a fund-raiser for the ENnies.




One has nothing to do with the other.  While they share similar name they are indipendant especially interms of financing.


----------



## Wystan

Any chance of someone handing PirateCat a 10' Pole to at least touch this thread with?


----------



## Belen

Crothian said:
			
		

> One has nothing to do with the other.  While they share similar name they are indipendant especially interms of financing.




Well, I think people are just reacting to seeing another call for funds when the drive that was completed 10 months ago is left hanging.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Crothian said:
			
		

> One has nothing to do with the other.  While they share similar name they are indipendant especially interms of financing.




Hence, the 'I know' post.  I'm aware that they are distinct in terms of financing.  However, they are not wholly unrelated.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Crothian said:
			
		

> One has nothing to do with the other.  While they share similar name they are indipendant especially interms of financing.




Except for the fund raiser previous to this one (the one to pay cyberstreet), where money was allocated to the Ennies (as I understood it). Of course that was a couple of years ago...


----------



## Crothian

I'm just chiming itn to say that this year they are unrelated.  A lot has changed with the ENnies over the past couple of years and they continue to change.  I do hope at some point this thread gets the answers it deserves.


----------



## Belen

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just chiming itn to say that this year they are unrelated.  A lot has changed with the ENnies over the past couple of years and they continue to change.  I do hope at some point this thread gets the answers it deserves.




Same here.  My only thought about this one is that the monetary donations (in the form of prizes) from the last fundraiser remains at large.  While I donated before the prizes started rolling in, it would be nice to see this whole issue resolved and fun to see who ends up with some cool swag.

Letting this stuff hang for almost a year is really not cool for anyone involved, especially those people who donated books and are still waiting to send them out.  I think Sean Reynolds has had to move at least once and had to haul them to the new place.


----------



## Wystan

Not only that, but it is a lot more likely that the people that might have gotten prizes may have bought some of those same prizes since as they are now much older books...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Wystan said:
			
		

> Any chance of someone handing PirateCat a 10' Pole to at least touch this thread with?




He's on vacation on the left coast right now, so I would say don't expect anything this week.


----------



## Poster Bard

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> He's on vacation on the left coast right now, so I would say don't expect anything this week.




Is he going to Gencon straight from there or will he be stopping at home in between?


----------



## BSF

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Letting this stuff hang for almost a year is really not cool for anyone involved, especially those people who donated books and are still waiting to send them out.  I think Sean Reynolds has had to move at least once and had to haul them to the new place.




I think Alsih2o had a bunch of stuff he was going to send out as well.  Wasn't he organizing the mailing for the donations?  He just moved across states as well.


----------



## thalmin

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> He's on vacation on the left coast right now, so I would say don't expect anything this week.



I no longer expect anything. Period.


----------



## Wystan

Whats sad is that I was considering buying Spycraft 2.0 from the EN Store and decided not too, and went with Amazon instead, because of the memory of items not followed up on.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Every time I see this thread I feel disrespected by Piratecat.  Is "disrespected" even a word?  Ignored, devalued, taken for granted, neglected....  I don't believe he has any malice towards us, of course, but benign indifference isn't a whole lot better than malice.

Maybe I should stop browsing the threads in General.


----------



## reveal

I've asked any mod to step in and try to tell us what's going on. Here's hoping it works. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142536


----------



## Morrus

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Notice on the front page says they're running a fund-raiser for the ENnies.




Not quite the same - no donations are being asked for. It's just selling product. "Fund-raising" is possible a bad term to use there.

Anyway, I've posted in the Meta thread that was linked to by reveal, but I'll quote my post here for those who don't read that forum:



> We're aware of it -- and I've pinged PC in the staff forum. I'm sorry I can't be any more help than that - I've no control or input in it all. Right now, PC is away, and he has had one hell of a year so far (deaths, illnesses - it seems to just keep coming) which is why he hasn't been on the boards very much for the last few months.
> 
> We're all very aware of how patient everyone has been, too, and we're grateful. The reason I haven't posted anything useful in that thread is because, to be honest, I'm no more involved in it than you are and have nothing informative to say on the subject.
> 
> When he gets back (I think he went for a week), I'll ping him again. In the meantime, I'd recommend keeping this thread alive with bumps, comments and whatnots to make sure it remains visible.
> 
> We'll get it sorted one way or the other! If I had a bunch of cash, I'd just buy everyone who is waiting something cool, but I can't. Although I have just got a new job which starts a week Monday!




So, if I get any info, I'll share it. I wish there was something useful I could do directly, but I can't think of anything.  It's not something any of the admins or mods can actually affect in any way, other than to pass the message on - which, of course, I'm doing.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:
			
		

> I wish there was something useful I could do directly, but I can't think of anything.





I can... 

Go down the list of donators and extend their Community Supporter accounts by the same period of time since the last fund drive?  (What's that? Nine months since last November?)  That'd be a fine gesture and one that would certainly have anyone with bad feelings about donating doing a quick one-eighty.  They'd probably feel honor-bound to donate again if it ever came up...


----------



## reveal

Thanks Morrus! 

I think all that most people wanted, myself included, was an indication that this wasn't being forgotten. Obviously it hasn't been.


----------



## Morrus

Gladly, but I don't have the list!  I'll ask PC for it, though, and see what I can do.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:
			
		

> Gladly, but I don't have the list!  I'll ask PC for it, though, and see what I can do.




Let's chat.  I have a couple of other thoughts on the matter that might be helpful.


----------



## BSF

New job?  I hope that's a good thing Morrus.  

If Piratecat is having difficulties getting through the lists, a few of us have offered to help if we can.  We might be able to make that easier for him and take the load off pushing data.


----------



## Morrus

OK, good news!  Mark of CMG had a list of all the donators, which he just emailed to me.

I'll do something cool with it.  Just need to work out what!  Any suggestions are welcome (remember, I can't afford to spend money, though!)


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Hey, Morrus, a page or so back I offered to take over the data crunching part of this (randomly matching prizes with people).  If you've go the list, I'm still willing to take it on.  If there are privacy issues, I can work with just name and prize and someone else can match up the name with the address, etc. and send it along to the donor.

Of course, I'm assuming all the prizes are still available at this date.  Probably need to contact the donors and make sure.


----------



## fafhrd

I'm okay with waiting, but if you have a list of vendors too, maybe some free ad impressions.


----------



## Morrus

The list is just of donators - not of prizes or anything, so I can't do anything about the prizes themselves.  What I'm suggesting is that I do something different to help make up for the delay - something I can do with a mere list of 300-odd email addresses!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Prize list on the first page....is that comprehensive?


----------



## BSF

Hey Morrus,
How about a real quick summary on how it all worked out?  We know we have a new server and all that.  Weren't part of the funds also going toward rack space and bandwidth?  Is everything going better now than it was last year and in 2003?  

I'm not looking for an accounting of it all, just a general state of affairs I guess.


----------



## Elocin

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, good news!  Mark of CMG had a list of all the donators, which he just emailed to me.
> 
> I'll do something cool with it.  Just need to work out what!  Any suggestions are welcome (remember, I can't afford to spend money, though!)




I ask that you please remove me from this list as I am happy enough that this website is still here (and running faster) and you guys do enough work as it is so there is no reason why you need to do more on my behalf.  I was happy to donate what I could and will happily do it again when I am able to regardless if there is something in it for me or not.  I would be donating to the Ennies as well but currently with the house being flooded and all, money is kind of tight at the moment.

Just in case you do not have ENworld handles on there my email address is:
rtbailey01(at)comcast(dot)net

Thank you again Morrus, Piratecat, Adlon, Alsih2o and the rest of the Moderators on here who make this website a great place to visit on a daily basis as again it is my home away from home.

Thank you.


----------



## Morrus

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Prize list on the first page....is that comprehensive?




Well, yes... but I don't have those prizes!  PC has.  I've never even seen 'em!



> How about a real quick summary on how it all worked out? We know we have a new server and all that. Weren't part of the funds also going toward rack space and bandwidth? Is everything going better now than it was last year and in 2003?
> 
> I'm not looking for an accounting of it all, just a general state of affairs I guess.




Pretty much as you say.  The new server seems to have worked out brilliantly.  It's hard to remember just how BAD things were back then.

Funds also went towards rack space and bandwidth, as you say.  There's about enough to last until the end of the year.  So, in all, we got a server and over a year's hosting (and without that, we'd have been in real trouble, let me tell you!).

All in all - the general state of affairs is very good!


----------



## BSF

Not to pry further, but are community support accounts and ads close to keeping up with recurring costs?  I remember at one point you said they were not.  I'm hoping things have improved.


----------



## reveal

Morrus said:
			
		

> Funds also went towards rack space and bandwidth, as you say.  There's about enough to last until the end of the year.  So, in all, we got a server and over a year's hosting (and without that, we'd have been in real trouble, let me tell you!).
> 
> All in all - the general state of affairs is very good!




Is another fundraiser planned for next year?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, yes... but I don't have those prizes!  PC has.  I've never even seen 'em!




What I meant was, if I had the list of people who contributed, and the list of prizes, I could do the data crunching to randomly match names to prizes and put together packing lists to give to the vendors.  Although, I assumed the physical products were in the hands of the people who donated the prizes pending their distribution.  I didn't think they'd sent stuff to Pcat and it's been sitting in his garage.

If all that's left to be done is round 'em up and head 'em out, I can't do much to help.  Boston's a little far for a day trip.


----------



## Morrus

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Not to pry further, but are community support accounts and ads close to keeping up with recurring costs? I remember at one point you said they were not. I'm hoping things have improved.




They're better than they were, certainly, and they seem to get better with time.  They could be better, though! 



> Is another fundraiser planned for next year?




No... but the previous ones weren't planned, either.  To be honest, it's not something I've given any thought.


----------



## Morrus

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> What I meant was, if I had the list of people who contributed, and the list of prizes, I could do the data crunching to randomly match names to prizes and put together packing lists to give to the vendors. Although, I assumed the physical products were in the hands of the people who donated the prizes pending their distribution. I didn't think they'd sent stuff to Pcat and it's been sitting in his garage.
> 
> If all that's left to be done is round 'em up and head 'em out, I can't do much to help. Boston's a little far for a day trip.




The problem is that I don't know any more than you do about it.  All I can think to do in the meantime is come up with some alternative.


----------



## mythusmage

Morrus,

You do extend CS accounts set the donation minimum at $20.00 US. I sent what I could, more than made my money back thanks to swag donors, so I have nothing to complain about.

When it comes time to pay Cyberstreet be sure to let us know. I can afford another $10.00 or $20.00 over and above the cost of a CS account to keep this place running.


----------



## Morrus

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Morrus,
> 
> You do extend CS accounts set the donation minimum at $20.00 US. I sent what I could, more than made my money back thanks to swag donors, so I have nothing to complain about.




I've no way of knowing how much each person donated, I'm afraid.  All I have, literally, is a single list of email addresses.


----------



## Alzrius

Looks like PC will finally be getting back to us on this. From over in the Meta forum:



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Absolutely valid complaint. I am back home from the west coast on Sunday; I'll either email everyone or post here before I go to bed Sunday night. Thank you for being polite despite the fact that I've dragged this out far longer than is reasonable.


----------



## MacMathan

That's good to know thanks for the update.

As a sidenote- Only 300+ people donated? I mean that is great and I am proud to be one of them but it kind of galls me that there are so many people who use this site who would not put up anything to help it. Yet they come and suck up bandwidth and whine about not having access to the search feature.

-Sorry for the mini-rant.

Viva ENWorld


----------



## BSF

Well, keep in mind several things.

1 - Being a community supporter helps.  With that fundraising drive, community supporter accounts were not included.  So it is possible to be a community supported that was did not participate in the fundraiser.  It is also possible to have participated in the fundraiser and still be a registered user.

2 - With a community this large, we cover a wide variety of economic opportunity.  There are folks in my gaming group that are only recently entering the job market.  They are moving out of their parent's houses, going to school, working wage-slave jobs, etc.  I don't expect them to have the same type of disposable income that I do at 35 with a career.  I don't hold that against them either.

3 - Sometimes other expense come up regardless of what you want to do.  I am sure there were people that would have gladly donated if they hadn't recently suffered unexpected medical expenses, or car repairs, or just been laid off, or any number of other circumstances that dictate you don't have money at that exact moment that you can donate.

4 - The feeling of community and use of the site is different for each person.  Some people only stop by occasionally.  Some just don't feel like joining in the conversations.  So those folks may feel less attachment here.

I admit it can be slightly annoying to have somebody complain when they have free access, but it's not a big deal.  I like a lot of different EN Worlders and it doesn't matter to me what status they are.


----------



## reveal

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Well, keep in mind several things.
> 
> 1 - Being a community supporter helps.  With that fundraising drive, community supporter accounts were not included.  So it is possible to be a community supported that was did not participate in the fundraiser.  It is also possible to have participated in the fundraiser and still be a registered user.
> 
> 2 - With a community this large, we cover a wide variety of economic opportunity.  There are folks in my gaming group that are only recently entering the job market.  They are moving out of their parent's houses, going to school, working wage-slave jobs, etc.  I don't expect them to have the same type of disposable income that I do at 35 with a career.  I don't hold that against them either.
> 
> 3 - Sometimes other expense come up regardless of what you want to do.  I am sure there were people that would have gladly donated if they hadn't recently suffered unexpected medical expenses, or car repairs, or just been laid off, or any number of other circumstances that dictate you don't have money at that exact moment that you can donate.
> 
> 4 - The feeling of community and use of the site is different for each person.  Some people only stop by occasionally.  Some just don't feel like joining in the conversations.  So those folks may feel less attachment here.
> 
> I admit it can be slightly annoying to have somebody complain when they have free access, but it's not a big deal.  I like a lot of different EN Worlders and it doesn't matter to me what status they are.




_Kumbaya, my lord, Kumbaya!_


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Well, keep in mind several things.




You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din.  It doesn't bug me so much when it's some noob with 20 posts under his belt and a registered date of 2005.  But when it's someone who has more posts than I do, who registered at the same time, I get a little annoyed.  It's not like it's expensive -- $35 a year is less than a sub to Dragon, or half the new hardbacks that come out.  If you've bothered to post a couple thousand times, I don't think you can say you've not gotten your money's worth.  At least have the good grace at that point to not whine about searching, or system performance, or what-not.

But then again, I'm a mean old bastard.


----------



## BSF

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> If you've bothered to post a couple thousand times, I don't think you can say you've not gotten your money's worth.  At least have the good grace at that point to not whine about searching, or system performance, or what-not.




Oh I agree!  I don't hold it against people to not be a community supporter.  But if you aren't, then I don't think you have any room to complain about something that is free.  

My point is that the fundraiser isn't the best way to determine the number of folks that are helping it.


----------



## Morrus

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> My point is that the fundraiser isn't the best way to determine the number of folks that are helping it.




And don't discount all those people who donate in terms of time and effort!  Without them (reviewers, newshounds, technical people, mods, etc.) the money would be useless.


----------



## Asmo

...and there´s still the problem with the many of us wanting to donate but not being able to because you have to use Paypal.
I still don´t get it why you can´t donate or become a Community Supporter with a Visa Card.

Asmo


----------



## Crothian

Asmo said:
			
		

> ...and there´s still the problem with the many of us wanting to donate but not being able to because you have to use Paypal.
> I still don´t get it why you can´t donate or become a Community Supporter with a Visa Card.
> 
> Asmo




RPGNow has ways to donate and they take credit card I beleive


----------



## reveal

Asmo said:
			
		

> ...and there´s still the problem with the many of us wanting to donate but not being able to because you have to use Paypal.
> I still don´t get it why you can´t donate or become a Community Supporter with a Visa Card.
> 
> Asmo




That's not true. You can purchase a CS account through RPGNow.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669&

You have the chose to pay by PayPal *or* by credit card.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

reveal said:
			
		

> That's not true. You can purchase a CS account through RPGNow.
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669&
> 
> You have the chose to pay by PayPal *or* by credit card.




That should be pasted at the top of the Community Supporter page.  It comes up fairly often.


----------



## BSF

I believe you can even choose to pay RPGNow with a money order.  I'm sure that takes even longer, and it might require a few hoops to jump through, but the option is available.


----------



## reveal

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I believe you can even choose to pay RPGNow with a money order.  I'm sure that takes even longer, and it might require a few hoops to jump through, but the option is available.




I think his problem was that he couldn't pay by CC through any other means than PayPal, which is true if you use the board. If you go through RPGNow, you can enter your own CC to pay.


----------



## BSF

Yeah, I get that.  

I'm just pointing out that there are a lot of ways to pay in case somebody else doesn't have a credit card at all.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

I wonder if Morrus takes goats in lieu of cash?


----------



## Asmo

reveal said:
			
		

> That's not true. You can purchase a CS account through RPGNow.
> 
> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669&
> 
> You have the chose to pay by PayPal *or* by credit card.




Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.  

Asmo


----------



## reveal

Asmo said:
			
		

> Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.
> 
> Asmo




Well that sucks.


----------



## Wystan

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Looks like PC will finally be getting back to us on this. From over in the Meta forum:





			
				Originally Posted by Piratecat said:
			
		

> Absolutely valid complaint. I am back home from the west coast on Sunday; I'll either email everyone or post here before I go to bed Sunday night. Thank you for being polite despite the fact that I've dragged this out far longer than is reasonable.




Still no update? Or E-mail?


----------



## Alzrius

Wystan said:
			
		

> Still no update? Or E-mail?




I was just about to make a post on this. No update or email so far.


----------



## reveal

From further down the thread:



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I hate to interrupt the hideous puns - oh wait, no I don't - but I'm going out tomorrow to buy and print address labels. Updates once I do.


----------



## Steverooo

*News!*

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2498444&postcount=32


----------



## Jacen

Asmo said:
			
		

> Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.




Works for me. Well only with master card (if I remember correctly), but still... The problem is that there has been too many hoaxes so they had to tighten the check and then the difference in card information fields between Europe and USA strted to be problem. Or something like that - it is like two years since I read about those problems from their site.


----------



## Morrus

Asmo said:
			
		

> Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.




I have no trouble.  Odd.


----------



## Red Spire Press

RPGNow doesn't work for me in Canada either, and their customer service on the matter is nonexistent.


----------



## Steve Conan Trustrum

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> RPGNow doesn't work for me in Canada either, and their customer service on the matter is nonexistent.



It works fine for me as a publisher located in Toronto and it worked fine for me as a customer before that. What is causing the problem?


----------



## Cheiromancer

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> RPGNow doesn't work for me in Canada either, and their customer service on the matter is nonexistent.




I am no longer in Canada, but I used it lots when I lived in Edmonton.  The only problem I had was when I had an address with an apostrophe in it, which screwed up their records of my purchases.  I think/hope that's been fixed.  Is there an apostrophe in your name or address?

(I'm not a publisher, just a consumer)


----------



## mythusmage

Morrus said:
			
		

> I have no trouble.  Odd.




So when did Britain become part of Europe?


----------



## Sammael

Jacen said:
			
		

> Works for me. Well only with master card (if I remember correctly), but still... The problem is that there has been too many hoaxes so they had to tighten the check and then the difference in card information fields between Europe and USA strted to be problem. Or something like that - it is like two years since I read about those problems from their site.



Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me, so I am a DTRPG customer instead. As far as I know, my Raiffeisen VISA Virtuon has exactly the same fields as my (now non-functional) SunTrust Visa.


----------



## Jacen

Sammael said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me, so I am a DTRPG customer instead. As far as I know, my Raiffeisen VISA Virtuon has exactly the same fields as my (now non-functional) SunTrust Visa.




Is it from same bank? I read from rpgnow that it has something to do with bank. Maybe it is that bank has a different way of putting information to database. Anyway...

First is best thread about that thing but all following touches the subject.
http://forums.rpghost.com/showthread.php?t=10094
http://forums.rpghost.com/showthread.php?t=24048
http://forums.rpghost.com/showthread.php?t=14466
http://forums.rpghost.com/showthread.php?t=11962
HTH.

Looks like I have to change account information couple of times if other card starts to work too.

And what goes to DTRPG, well their page doesn't work without java script, so haven't been using their site. Well first I started to boycot their site because of DRM, now that they use watermarking - let's see if I turn java script on some day at work computer on.


----------



## Mortepierre

Asmo said:
			
		

> Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.
> 
> Asmo




I live in Western Europe and have no problem whatsover with RPGNow. Oh sure, at one time there was a problem with the credit card's fields but since then it has been solved (at least in my case). That said, you could always use the "pay via PayPal" option. There your credit card, whatever it may be, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Aaron L

For some reason mythusmages' happy smiling kitty avatar just lept right out at me just now.  Maybe it's the painkillers...


----------



## mythusmage

Aaron L said:
			
		

> For some reason mythusmages' happy smiling kitty avatar just lept right out at me just now.  Maybe it's the painkillers...


----------



## Red Spire Press

Steve Conan Trustrum said:
			
		

> It works fine for me as a publisher located in Toronto and it worked fine for me as a customer before that. What is causing the problem?




I wish I knew what the problem was (no apostrophes), but as I said, customer service was conmpletely non-responsive. I'm with RBC, which is about as big a Canadian bank as you can get, and have had zero issues with every other online retailer.


----------



## Wystan

Any Further Updates?

P-Cat?


----------



## reveal

Wystan said:
			
		

> Any Further Updates?
> 
> P-Cat?




Considering he just got back from GenCon, I'd say wait at least a week.


----------



## TroyXavier

I realized I have changed email since this started.  If needed, I'll leave it on here.


----------



## Wystan

Still checking for cat hairs.
Pirate Cat hairs that is....


----------



## JVisgaitis

OMG, this thread is still going?


----------



## Crothian

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> OMG, this thread is still going?




it never ends.....


----------



## Krug

Crothian said:
			
		

> it never ends.....




Yes not until PirateCat says the items have been sent off, which I hope is soon.


----------



## Asmo

Asmo said:
			
		

> Don´t work by some bizarre reason if you´re in Europe. Can´t order any of their stuff either.
> 
> Asmo





Woot! Good news! I got a new Visa card from my bank and  it works at RPG now! Yay!
I finally got my copy of "Treasures of Freeport", "Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns" and my EnWorld supporter account!
A question: how do I activate my account? Do I get a mail from Morrus?

Asmo


----------



## Mark CMG

Asmo said:
			
		

> Woot! Good news! I got a new Visa card from my bank and  it works at RPG now! Yay!
> I finally got my copy of "Treasures of Freeport", "Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns" and my EnWorld supporter account!
> A question: how do I activate my account? Do I get a mail from Morrus?
> 
> Asmo




You can send Morrus a little note but it also helps to start a thread in Meta, too.


----------



## Steverooo

Bumped, for use in the ENWorld Game Store thread on Market Research...


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite

Hey, forgot all about this. Any news from anywhere? I tend not to follow Meta.


----------



## ssampier

Crothian said:
			
		

> it never ends.....




*This is the Thread that Never Ends*

This is the thread that never ends.
It goes on and on my friends.
Someone started postin', not knowing what it was,
and they'll continue posting it forever just because,
This is the thread that never ends...


----------



## IronWolf

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> Hey, forgot all about this. Any news from anywhere? I tend not to follow Meta.




This would be the thread to follow in Meta.


----------



## Crothian

Krug said:
			
		

> Yes not until PirateCat says the items have been sent off, which I hope is soon.




Part of that is my fault.  I have books to be sent to people that I have not sent out yet.  I don't have all of them, but hopefully I can get this out next week.


----------



## Steverooo

In this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142536&page=3, Dinkeldog took over the handling of prizes, from the missing PirateCat.  E-mails to some folks who have (apparently) won prizes have gone out, but some of the prizes which were to be awarded are no longer in stock, due to the year's difference in time between being promised and awarded.  At last post, Dinkeldog said he was slowly sending out E-mails, and waiting on replies.  That's the last news posted.

THIS thread was bumped because it contains info on how many ENWorld donators donated by check or money order, as opposed to PayPal (11.2%).  I used this to support my claim that the ENWorld Game Store should accept such payments, in the face of disbelief.


----------



## DaveStebbins

It's sad and completely understandable that personal tragedies and real life interrupted the prize distribution, but it is also a little ironic that some people will end up receiving prizes _after_ their community supporter accounts expire.

-Dave


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

Just an FYI, I have not yet been contacted to send out the prizes I pledged.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> Just an FYI, I have not yet been contacted to send out the prizes I pledged.




Same here. I'd really like to get the stack of books out of my house and into the hands of the people who they belong to.


----------

